# MEIER AUDIO CORDA HEADFIVE: Impressions and reviews thread



## MASantos

Since many people are starting to receive their headfives I decided to start an impressions and reviews thread. 

 Please post your experience with the amp, equipment used and your opinions about the amp.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Andrea* 
_And be honest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## device manager

I've already seen several impression posts in this forum. In fact *they're* scattered like the Zhaolu.

 [size=xx-small]MASantos, the use of they're in your sentence should be replaced with their.[/size]


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *device manager* 
_I've already seen several impression posts in this forum. In fact *they're* scattered like the Zhaolu.

 [size=xx-small]MASantos, the use of they're in your sentence should be replaced with their.[/size] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I hoke up 30 minutes ago, no coffee when I wrote the post!!!


----------



## kaidomac

Yeah, I'm curious about them too. My 650s aren't selling in the FS forum, so maybe I'll get a Headfive. Are they a good match for the 650s? People are railing on me for running them off a cmoy


----------



## muckshot

I imagine this'll be a hot thread in the next week or two, I'll be watching


----------



## granodemostasa

a


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *granodemostasa* 
_Hello
 I've been running it for a while now... I'd say that jude's review is rather right on... the amplifier has a well rounded sound that it applies to the music rather well. I"m not sure on the extension (the HF1 is a bass bottleneck), but so far the overall bigness of the bass is rather noticable. It's not nearly as boomy or out of control as the HAI MKII, but fun sounding non the less. 

 The amplifer is a bit taller and maybe not as refined looking as Meiers HAI MKII offering, nevertheless it is better built. there seems to be only two options for the crossfeed, which is less than was availible on the HAI MKII. the light is blue, so it fits my desktop look better. 

 So far the PRAT doesn't seem to be a big advantage over my older Meier but it's still burning in... i'll report on the HD650 later. 

 Also, as of right now, it loves the HF1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I must have missed that review. Can you post a link for us here? 

 Cheers!


----------



## granodemostasa

a


----------



## Blueiz

Jan.... Received the Headfive today (7 days transit to California). S/N: 059. 

 Thank you for doing this for us Head-Fi..ers. The reservation process and payment process were flawless and the delivery was superb... You even went to the effort to let people pick their own S/N if desired... now that is above and beyond the call of duty! Thanks for all your efforts and a bargain on top of it... plus a little boost to Head-Fi itself.

 Wish I could shake your hand....

 Thanks again, Jan.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *granodemostasa* 
_it was in the national meet impressions thread, can't find it now... he reviewed the GS1000 in the same post._

 

 From the meet:
 Meier Audio CORDA HEADFIVE

 When Jan Meier contacted me to discuss a Head-Fi commemorative amp to support Head-Fi and celebrate its fifth anniversary (which will be June 20, 2006), I was thrilled with the idea. I have two Meier Audio amps right now (a Porta CORDA MkII and a PreHead Mk1)--and a third amp (CORDA HA-2 MkII pre-production unit) that Meier sent to auction off in support of Head-Fi--and they are all top-calibre amps in their price ranges. However, in an attempt to provide an even higher value headphone amplifier, Jan Meier started with his successful CORDA HA-1 MkII as a baseline, re-working the design to raise its performance bar, and then, as he did with the CORDA Aria, contracted to have the amp manufactured to his extremely high standards in Asia, to keep the costs low and the amp affordable. And, yes, at $250.00, the low price belies the CORDA HEADFIVE's level of performance, which impressed all who heard it at the National Meet.

 The HEADFIVE's casework quality is impeccable, with thick, polished aluminum slabs serving as front and back plates, and a matching thick aluminum main body. The fit and finish is awesome, and had at least one gear manufacturer, who examined the HeadFive closely, seriously thinking of having some sample casework done overseas as a study in potential cost savings.

 But, obviously, the most important part of any amp for a Head-Fi'er is how it sounds, and here, as with its casework, the result is something that catches you quite off guard, given the amp's price. In traditional Meier fashion, the CORDA HeadFive is a resolving amplifier, but with a little surprise: it's a little more forgiving than the likes of the HA-2 Mk2 and PreHead, with a slightly rounder tonal presentation that I haven't heard from Meier since before I exchanged my AD8161 PreHead for another Head-Fi'ers standard LM6171 PreHead. While it won't quite do the sonic scanning electron microscopy that the HA-2 Mk2 and PreHead are capable of, the HeadFive is still unquestionably articulate and detailed -- highly resolving -- and easily surpasses the performance of any $250.00 amp I've heard before it. (If you're lucky enough to have a Grado HF-1, it teams nicely with the HEADFIVE, and I can't think of 450 audio dollars more effectively spent for a desktop headphone/amp combo. Of course, if you don't already have a Grado HF-1, good luck getting one for only $200.00.)

 The HEADFIVE has the brawn to take on the new Grado GS-1000 or the Sennheiser HD600/650, driving either to ear-splitting amplitude, with grace all the way there, your ears giving out long before the amp does (in fact, the HeadFive hasn't yet shown me a hint of strain). Just as impressively, it's a quiet amp, and none of my in-ear monitors could shake any hiss or noise from it at listening levels.

 Head-Fi's name is part of the CORDA HEADFIVE's name. And 10% of the purchase price of every unit goes to Head-Fi. And, like the Grado HF-1 headphone (the first Head-Fi commemorative product), its performance hits a major sweet spot, and is a product I'm proud to have the site directly associated with. (Click here for information about ordering the limited edition Meier Audio CORDA HEADFIVE.)

 Thanks to Jan Meier for developing the HEADFIVE, unsolicited, as just another of countless measures of what he's done so much of in the past, which is to come up with ways to support and serve the site and community. Meier Audio is one of Head-Fi's two Founding Sponsors (HeadRoom being the other), and, for his support since the very beginning, Jan Meier can't be thanked enough.


----------



## doctorjuggles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *everyone who has reviewed this amp* 
_Round...round...rounded sound...round...fun...rounded sound_

 

I've just been looking through this thread and these words caught my eye. The reason for this is that I was going to say this exact word and it's not really one I use often. This amp has a really rounded sound on the bottom end that makes it really great to listen to.

 I've been A/Bing it with my A.N.T. "Amber" for about two hours and this is exactly what I was thinking all the time.

 I have other impressions on the Headfive which I will be adding as I listen to more and more CDs and compare with the "Amber."

 For the moment, I'm really enjoying the sounds and comparisons.

 I'll keep you posted.


----------



## thislittlepiggy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doctorjuggles* 
_I've just been looking through this thread and these words caught my eye. The reason for this is that I was going to say this exact word and it's not really one I use often. This amp has a really rounded sound on the bottom end that makes it really great to listen to.

 I've been A/Bing it with my A.N.T. "Amber" for about two hours and this is exactly what I was thinking all the time.

 I have other impressions on the Headfive which I will be adding as I listen to more and more CDs and compare with the "Amber."

 For the moment, I'm really enjoying the sounds and comparisons.

 I'll keep you posted._

 

mmm... very nice doctorjuggles. i see you're not a fan of the crossfeed... what do you think of that feature? also... has anyone tried the headfive with a K701 yet?


----------



## jhamer9

I just received mine today (serial# 222). Thanks again Jan!

 This is a wonderful sounding amp and perfect for my current use.

 I'm using it connected to a Technics SL-XP300 (not bad, as it has an 18 bit DAC) and Grado 225. I will eventually listen to it through my 580's in the near future, but I just can't seem to take off the Grado's right now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CD's listend to so far... Tool 10,000 days and Radiohead OK Computer (currently playing).

 FWIF I'm not much of a reviewer, and I'm certaintly not going to go into much detail right now, as I've only listened to 2 CD's and don't have much to compare it with other than a mint amp and the pocket amp2, but compared to those two it is much clearer and cleaner, has much more detail and pushes the bass to an exceptional level over the other two amps. And sounds just amazing with the Grado 225.

 I'm using this as my web surfing/email writing amp and is perfect for the job. I will give more feedback on the amp as I listen, but for the price, sound quality, fit and finish you can't go wrong with this wonderful piece of hardware.

 Jan, can't thank you enough.


----------



## granodemostasa

a


----------



## utarch00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *granodemostasa* 
_After a brief HD650 listen, i've determined that this amp is indeed much smoother than the previous HAI MKII. to put it in perspective, the smoothness reminds me of the Headroom micro w/desktop module...although, i'd have to hear it again to make any other judgements on the two._

 

I was just going to ask how the Headfive compares to the MicroAmp. I have the Micro and am considering the Headfive.

 If anyone else can chime in on this that would be great. I want to know if I should get the Headfive. Should it compliment and/or replace the MicroAmp.


----------



## granodemostasa

a


----------



## JBengals

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *granodemostasa* 
_Also: it comes with a nice manuel and bag, that i'm sure will come in handy._

 

It comes with a manual as well? I don't think I recieved one with my package. hmm...


----------



## guzziguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JBengals* 
_It comes with a manual as well? I don't think I recieved one with my package. hmm..._

 

Don't worry. It's just a couple of pages. If you don't have it, I can fax it to you or send you a copy. It's no big deal. It just says the obvious.


----------



## JBengals

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guzziguy* 
_Don't worry. It's just a couple of pages. If you don't have it, I can fax it to you or send you a copy. It's no big deal. It just says the obvious._

 

Oh, I guess if it isn't anything big I can live without it. Unless you _really _want to send me one. J/P


----------



## guzziguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JBengals* 
_Oh, I guess if it isn't anything big I can live without it. Unless you really want to send me one. J/P 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just PM me with your address or a fax number and I'll get you a copy of mine. It really won't hold any surprises for you.


----------



## Skylab

I posted my thoughts here before seeing this thread. But my comments/thoughts seem to be pretty much in line with everyone elses. A nice sounding, well built little amp that's just a touch on the warm/forgiving sound.


----------



## HFat

Before break-in, the bass can be overpowering for my taste. That's indeed forgiving for many poor recordings but annoying with others.
 I hope for changes similar to those described by Skylab but, for the time being, my HeadFive is playing well with my K501s.


----------



## iancraig10

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HFat* 
_Before break-in, the bass can be overpowering for my taste. That's indeed forgiving for many poor recordings but annoying with others.
 I hope for changes similar to those described by Skylab but, for the time being, my HeadFive is playing well with my K501s. _

 

That's my experience with the Senn 650. I'm going to let it burn in for a week to see whether this changes. They're really good with Grado/Alessandros.

 Does the amp make the K501 sound a great deal more mellow? (so far)

 Ian


----------



## muckshot

Out of curiosity, what's the length of the supplied power cord?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


 for the time being, my HeadFive is playing well with my K501s.  
 

To be honest, the Headfive is making me think I might actually be able to buy a pair of AKG open headphones and enjoy them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It certainly is more pleasant listening to my HD595's through the Headfive than it was through the Aria.

  Quote:


 Out of curiosity, what's the length of the supplied power cord? 
 

Ummm...zero inches. There is no supplied power cord.


----------



## muckshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* 
_Ummm...zero inches. There is no supplied power cord._

 

Ahhhhh, so that's why I couln't find any info on it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --and I guess when I spend two seconds thinking about it, it makes sense given the adjustable voltage.


----------



## lini

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* 
_I'm Dutch!!!_

 

But you've already been declared Bavarian honoris causa long ago - remember? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* 
_Be aware, within the last 2 weeks I have been unpacking, testing, packing, billing and shipping nearly 200 amplifiers just to serve people as fast as possible. It means that I have to work efficient somehow._

 

Apparently successfully so - I've just fetched #13 from the post office, when I drove home from work today. DHL has really become fast within Germany (You shipped it yersterday, didn't you?).

 First impression: Solid. Small(er than I thought - nice!). Shiny. Now, where are my spare power cords? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmmm, I'm just a bit worried about the finish - I fear, one should rather handle the thingy with care to avoid scratches on the case...

 Greetings from Hannover!

 Manfred / lini

 P.S.: Oh, and Jan, please enlighten me: What does the CA preceeding the serial number mean? Corda Amp? Completely Analogue? California (, here I come)? Couldn't Answer?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Anyone had a chance to compare it with GLite?
 Thanks


----------



## episiarch

Haven't compared it with my GLite yet. I'm curious about that myself, so I'll try to do it after an appropriate burn-in period (though in my case the two amps are for different locations/uses).

 My ultra-early impression of the sound is that I think I'm going to be pleased with it. And I think I like the crossfeed. It's too soon for me confidently to say more than that. 

 The other *important* thing fence-sitters should be aware of is that this amp fits _very_ nicely under a Headphile "single" sized headphone stand.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *episiarch* 
_ The other *important* thing fence-sitters should be aware of is that this amp fits very nicely under a Headphile "single" sized headphone stand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

VERY true! Here is where mine is currently:


----------



## episiarch

Nice pic!

 Betraying my ignorance, and not to thread-jack, what's that headphone? It's sure a pretty color.

_Edit:_ duh, obviously that's your "magic red" 595. Nice.


----------



## Eisenhower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* 
_VERY true! Here is where mine is currently:





_

 


 Hoes the H5 with the hd595? thats my setup once it arrives.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *episiarch* 
_Nice pic!

 Betraying my ignorance, and not to thread-jack, what's that headphone? It's sure a pretty color._

 

that's the Sennheiser 60th anniversary HD595, in "Magic Red"


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eisenhower* 
_Hoes the H5 with the hd595? thats my setup once it arrives._

 

In a word, TERRIFIC. It's my favorite headphone paired with the Headfive so far, of all the ones I have. Really a great combo -- so good that I have made it a separate rig of it's own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If that's what your set-up is, you will be very happy.


----------



## granodemostasa

a


----------



## Eisenhower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* 
_In a word, TERRIFIC. It's my favorite headphone paired with the Headfive so far, of all the ones I have. Really a great combo -- so good that I have made it a separate rig of it's own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If that's what your set-up is, you will be very happy._

 

It indeed will be, Im stoked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait, my check is already sent.


----------



## HFat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iancraig10* 
_Does the amp make the K501 sound a great deal more mellow? (so far)_

 

I'm not sure what you mean by "mellow" and I don't know what you want me to compare the amp to... so I guess I don't get your question, but I'd say no anyway mainly because I think the phone's signature plays a much larger role than the amp.
 With some music, it sounds a little "mellower" than straight out of the source I'm currently using with the HeadFive but that's not necessarily the case. If anything, the K501 is somewhat more versatile though the HeadFive (the recording plays a larger role as opposed to the equipement).


----------



## EternalShadow

What will the Headfive do for an open akg, for say a 701???


----------



## Eisenhower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EternalShadow* 
_What will the Headfive do for an open akg, for say a 701???_

 

should amplify 'em


----------



## iancraig10

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HFat* 
_I'm not sure what you mean by "mellow" and I don't know what you want me to compare the amp to... so I guess I don't get your question, but I'd say no anyway mainly because I think the phone's signature plays a much larger role than the amp._

 

I've been interested in the K501 for some time but many people describe it as being bass light with lots of detail in the mids and highs.

 I was wondering whether the amp was pulling the highs down a little so that it gives the impression of more weight.

 I thought that you may have had another amp with headphones like this because they also take a lot to drive them.

 So, by 'mellow' I mean less bright.

 Interesting about the phone's signature because with the hd650, I found the signature of the amp to be quite strong actually.

 Ian


----------



## will48

Equipment used to test the unit; the source was mostly my SME Turntable, through a Bottlehead Tube Phono Preamplifier, this runs into my Eastern Electric MiniMax Preamp and plugged into the Headfive were my Sennheiser HD540 Reference Headphones (600ohm). The Minimax has no Tape output so the Headfive was plugged into the preamps second set of main outputs. I also directly fed the Headfive from both my CD player and my TAG Mclaren phonostage, to get some non-tube related views of the sound. For those that are interested, mains cable was an old Deltec silver coated/copper, Teflon dielectric (for no other reason than it was the first I came too) one and interconnects were by Apature Audio.

 First impression on unpacking were that the unit had excellent build quality for the price, fit and finish were very good as was the overall ‘feel’ of the unit. If I had to be really picky, the crossfeed switch is not quite at right angles to the facia and not quite central in its aperture – but that’s it.

 Prior to listening the unit was attached to the CD player with a system ‘burn in’ CD track left on repeat for 12 hours, this was followed by a system demagnetisation track for an hour.

 On the first listening session it was apparent that the unit had very good resolution of detail, authorative bass, nice open mid-band (and I’m sure many will liken this to being tube like) but higher frequencies felt slightly curtailed, this is also a factor of a clean overall presentation. Indeed as listening progressed I felt everything was in place and I was missing nothing, but at the same time it was evident that there was quite a high level of system noise that I’d not been aware of before. This was a cross between a low frequency hum and tube rush on the left channel. This turned out to be an ECC82 in the preamp, a 50 year old Brimar, now retired in favour of a younger (35) Brimar 13D5. The importance in mentioning this is to illustrate the resolution capabilities of the unit; this problem was barely noticeable at full volume through my speakers. Whilst on the subject of system noise, the unit itself (using a standard shorting plug test) has virtually none to speak of so won’t be affecting the overall presentation and can be pushed very hard.

 Over the last few days I’ve listened to a wide variety of material though this system and if there is a complaint then its that the amp is perhaps a little on the polite side of neutral overall for some tastes – no bad thing in my book, but then again I have only listened with the 540’s – I’ve got a loan of some 595’s to try out shortly. However, it can respond to dynamic swings with gusto and through my set-up provides astonishing insight into percussion, clearly delineating the technique on even the most complex and dense drumming passages. Then again the SME is renown for this, but its great to know that there is no loss through the Headfive. The only time I felt there was a loss of details was on some large orchestral pieces, where, for instance 1st, 2nd violins and viola parts became somewhat merged. Finally, the crossfeed filter. I’m assuming mine is working, but to be honest the effects must be so subtle as to make me wonder why its there. Most of the time I couldn’t hear any difference except the very minor reduction in volume mention in the user manual. Once or twice I did feel there was a change but felt this was a negative one with the stage width seemingly diminished and curtailed spatial positioning information, especially in the context of height and depth.

 My final verdict, brilliant value at 200euro – is there another mains powered unit that comes close to this price to quality ratio? Not that I know of and I’m really pleased I bought this unit on spec, as it is providing a positive and pleasurable listening experience.

 Paul


----------



## muckshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *quique* 
_Hi Jan, you know me because I'm an italian girl (Antonella) the bought your amp. I'm here because I want to leave a very clear message to the people that said that you could have a beef with italians. From my direct experience I state that Jan is a very kind person, very precise and polite. I didn't have problems with the reservation of the amp, with its billing and then with its shipping. I only can thank Jan once again for his big kindeness. To the audiophiles I can assure that the amp works very well._


----------



## HFat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iancraig10* 
_I've been interested in the K501 for some time but many people describe it as being bass light with lots of detail in the mids and highs.

 I was wondering whether the amp was pulling the highs down a little so that it gives the impression of more weight._

 

I think you'd be fighting a loosing battle if you wanted to squeeze weight out of a K501. That's simply not the phone's forte.
 You shouldn't get a K501 for details IMO (although it might have the best detail for the buck at this point). Instead, you should get one for the timbre it gives to voices and some instruments, for the soundstage and, yes, for its airyness. For me at least, the K501's polite bass can also be an asset.

 Yeah, this was waaay off-topic.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iancraig10* 
_I thought that you may have had another amp with headphones like this because they also take a lot to drive them._

 

That's not been my experience, but I'm clearly in the minority here. I also don't believe that dedicated headphones amps are necessarily better and/or more powerful than other devices.


 Now, as to the HeadFive, the bass emphasis is all but gone and doesn't bother me anymore even with phones which can sometimes let the it bloom past the stage I'm comfortable with such as the DT880. I'm not sure why (psychological issue, listening volume, break-in, or perhaps even choice of crossfeed?).


----------



## Hi-Finthen

And now @ 20+ hours burn in the presentation on my HD-580s seems to be nicely balanced, going deep with control, a pleasently warm (yes, tube like) midrange with nice highs ever so slightly, seemingly, maybe, somewhat rolled off.... I'm loving it! As I detest any exadgerated shimmer of cymbals ... The cymbals are fully still there,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as are the tambourines clackers jingling, just nicely toned down, like I like it!


----------



## HFat

BTW, the crossfeed is a godsend with the 580s coming from Beyers or AKGs: switch it on, and that dreadful tri-blobbish presentation is gone, switch if off and it's back, on, off, on, off... who said the effect was subtle?
 Flame away.


----------



## Skylab

If it weren't for crossfeed, I'm not sure I would enjoy listening to headphones. For me, it's mandatory. And I find Meier's implementation just right -- for me, Headroom's implementation colors the sound too much, and Xin's, while good, isn't quite as effective as Meier's, IMO.


----------



## will48

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HFat* 
_BTW, the crossfeed is a godsend with the 580s coming from Beyers or AKGs: switch it on, and that dreadful tri-blobbish presentation is gone, switch if off and it's back, on, off, on, off... who said the effect was subtle?
 Flame away._

 

Would that be me!

 On my set-up, so subtle I was sure initially that it wasn't working, even now I feel it could be an aberration and I'm not sure I could reliably tell whether it was on or off if subjected to a blind listening test.

 Paul


----------



## db597

HeadFive #300 arrived at my place this morning. It was posted on Monday, arrived in London on Wednesday. Run in period so far has been 2 hours using CDs. 

 Equipment used:
 Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS Retail
 Unbranded mini-RCA interconnect, non-gold plated
 HeadFive #CA-300
 Etymoic ER-6i

 Initial impressions:

 1. Build quality is compact and very good. Perfection! As you might recall, I had problems with the the angle of the sockets on my LDM+ - yes, I'm that precise. So when I say that the HeadFive's build quality is good, it's really good. On/off and crossfeed switches are a bit stiff at the moment, though this will probably losen up with use. The volume knob has a good resistance to it.

 2. The amp came well packed, but not sure what the Corda bag is for (looks nice though). The amp came in a clear plastic bag with 2 blue foam buffers at the end. With it foam buffers, the amp is suspended in the middle of the box - looks like it would survive quite a few knocks in postage. A manual is included.

 3. Crossfeed - the effect is quite subtle. It widens the sound stage to the left and right. But does little or even nothing for front/back. The singer is still rather "inside" your head. I prefer to leave it on though. The widened sound stage is quite natural and I find it a nice effect. There's an audible click when you turn the crossfeed off, but no click when you turn it on.

 4. When the amp is turned off, the music continues to play for about 2-3 seconds before fizzling out. A pop is hear through the headphones when it is turned back on.

 5. Sound quality after 2 hours of running in is very "smooth". Ok, I'm not a trained musician, so I don't know any better words. The treble isn't piercing or harsh, just the opposite - very smooth and refined. For lack of better words, I'll draw an analogy - it's the Sennheiser of the amplifier world (as oppose to having a more up front Grado sound). But do take this analogy in perspective - the difference between amplifiers isn't as great as headphones. A Grado headphone used on this amp will be slightly more tame, but will still be predominately up front sounding. The S/N ratio on this amp is quite good. I don't get the hiss that I used to hear on the LDM+ unless I turn the volume up a lot - and that's probably noise coming from the source. Though I wouldn't say that the detail is missing or veiled. Hi-hats are crisp and I can hear some details more clearly on the HeadFive than I do with my LDM+.

 6. The blue power light is quite bright. Not blindingly so, but it is quite noticable and eye catching. It is not subtle.

 Ok, that's it for now. I'll continue running it in. But I think the sonic signature is more or less there already. Unlike headphone drivers that can loosen up with use, an amp has no moving parts.


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *will48* 
_Would that be me!
 On my set-up, so subtle I was sure initially that it wasn't working, even now I feel it could be an aberration and I'm not sure I could reliably tell whether it was on or off if subjected to a blind listening test._

 

Funny thing is that I started writting the review on my Headfive while you guys were taking about the crossfeed being subtle. And one thing I did mention is that I found it quite subtle too - definately not a day and night difference. But it was noticable enough for me not to need a ABX test to detect it.


----------



## Dash

My Head-Five shipped this morning. New source will be here today. It looks like a few reviews are coming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## iancraig10

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HFat* 
_Yeah, this was waaay off-topic.
_

 






 Way off? I was asking how the amp worked with 501's. 

 I have found the amp has quite a 'warm' sound and felt that something like a 501 may give the *impression* of being a little 'weightier' with an amp like this because of the emphasis of the overall sound being taken down in the higher regions. 

 I believe that it works well with Grados for instance. Obviously not 501 then then?


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

#30 is Here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Just got it all unpacked, voltage switched, and plugged in
 Pioneer DV333 -> Monster MKII400 IC's -> Headfive -> Sen HD485

 I am half way through my first CD U2 Achtung Baby and I have to same I am totally blown away, even with out burn in. This is the first mains powered amp I have ever listened to, and I think it sounds better then any of the portables I have herd (PA2V2, Govibe 4, Pimeta (8630 Buf 634) ) The sound is well, rounded, the bass is tight and responsive, the highs and mids are spot on where I expect it to be....I can not wait for this to burn in to see what it's final sound will be, but so far It has exceeded my expectations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank You Dr Meir for designing this amp, and thinking of all of us on head-fil


----------



## HFat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iancraig10* 
_Way off? I was asking how the amp worked with 501's._

 

My answer was way off, not your question. Sorry for the confusion.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iancraig10* 
_I believe that it works well with Grados for instance. Obviously not 501 then then?_

 

Maybe it would work for you. If it works with Grados, why not? It probably wouldn't work for me in the long run (it's too early to tell for sure).

 Try it! Even if your plan doesn't work out and even if you don't do EQ, you can still mod that K501... or sell it.


----------



## iancraig10

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HFat* 
_My answer was way off, not your question. Sorry for the confusion.

 Maybe it would work for you. If it works with Grados, why not? It probably wouldn't work for me in the long run (it's too early to tell for sure).

 Try it! Even if your plan doesn't work out and if you don't do EQ, you can still mod that K501... or sell it._

 

Oh, sorry HFat. 

 It's appreciated 'cos I already own many headphones and the Headfive has started to rouse my interest in what really could work well with it. The 501's are in my sights but the bass worries me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ian


----------



## Skylab

Today I got a pair of Beyer DT990/250's (the older version not the 2006 ones) that I bought used from another head-fier. They have been recabled, but still sound much like I remembered the DT990's to sound (I owned a pair before). So after getting re-aquainted with them again first with the Aria, I listened to them with the Headfive.

 This is another pair of headphones that mates VERY will with the Headfive. The H5's slightly soft treble, along with it's slightly lush lower midrange, make the DT990's sound good. I have never felt the DT990 had as much bass as the DT770, and as such, the bass of the DT990 with he headfive is deep and tight, but not overblown at all.

 I still find the DT990's treble to be a bit too agressive for my tastes as an everyday headphone, but it is periodically really fun to listen to, and it mates well with the Headfive in my opinion.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

As a follow up Skylab, would you be able to extrapolate how might the new DT-990 play with our H5... 'cos the comfort/new price point for it, after the sonic qualities have put it on my short list of contenders for a second setup... And what are your expectations, due to your experience, as to the better ohm match/preferance w/our H5...

 TIA

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* 
_Today I got a pair of Beyer DT990/250's (the older version not the 2006 ones) that I bought used from another head-fier. They have been recabled, but still sound much like I remembered the DT990's to sound (I owned a pair before). So after getting re-aquainted with them again first with the Aria, I listened to them with the Headfive.

 This is another pair of headphones that mates VERY will with the Headfive. The H5's slightly soft treble, along with it's slightly lush lower midrange, make the DT990's sound good. I have never felt the DT990 had as much bass as the DT770, and as such, the bass of the DT990 with he headfive is deep and tight, but not overblown at all.

 I still find the DT990's treble to be a bit too agressive for my tastes as an everyday headphone, but it is periodically really fun to listen to, and it mates well with the Headfive in my opinion._


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_As a follow up Skylab, would you be able to extrapolate how might the new DT-990 play with our H5... 'cos the comfort/new price point for it, after the sonic qualities have put it on my short list of contenders for a second setup... And what are your expectations, due to your experience, as to the better ohm match/preferance w/our H5...

 TIA_

 

This is hard for me to say since I have never heard the 2006 DT990 (although I would really like to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but the H5 has no problem driving 250 ohm headphones to ridiculous volumes.


----------



## Renzo

I got mine today too, a little earlier than I expected. It was shipped on monday and it was waiting on my postbox today (I live in Finland).

 So the equipment is: X-fi -> mini-RCA -> HEADFIVE -> DT880 "old version" from last year.

 This is my first amp so the only thing to compare is the headphone-out of my soundcard. That aside, I am no real hi-fi person but I can spot changes in sound, usually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From what I can hear, the difference in sound is something between non-existent and small but noticeable _depending on the song_. But usually it goes like this:

 Bass is somewhat stronger/punchier, and some bass "slides" can be heard better. The difference is not big but it is still noticeable when listened to.

 Mids seem to be more clear, easier to spot. I have some songs that are kinda hard to listen when instruments sound like they get messed up with eachother. This is by far the easiest thing to spot.

 Highs are somewhat different too, they are not so piercing as they used to be. Again the difference isn't really staggering even though it is noticeable. Especially plates sound usually better than without an amp.

 The difference is most noticeable on lower volume levels. I also tested some game sounds/effects and especially explosion/tank firing sounds sound more like thunder now.

 I don't know. I thought the difference would be more noticeable but obviously it isn't so much different. Now I must continue burning the amp in and do more listening tests on my sucky music, perhaps some rock next...


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Renzo* 
_From what I can hear, the difference in sound is something between non-existent and small but noticeable depending on the song._

 

Are you listening to MP3 or to CD? I find that the difference is a bit more noticable when I play CDs. Though high bit rate MP3s should be able to reveal the differences too (192kbps and above).

 It is also true that, compared to different headphones, amps show up only minute differences. Improvements are subtle. It's like squeezing out the last drop of performance out of your headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd say that the amp is responsible for about 10% of the sound quality. A headphone determines about 75%. The remaining 15% is the source and the cables.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

your soundcard its DAC w/headphone out rather than line out is now your bottleneck.....And staying with the source as bottleneck, as db597 suggests, the recording itself.......IMHO

 obligatory apologies for your wallet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Renzo* 
_I got mine today too, a little earlier than I expected. It was shipped on monday and it was waiting on my postbox today (I live in Finland).

 So the equipment is: X-fi -> mini-RCA -> HEADFIVE -> DT880 "old version" from last year.

 This is my first amp so the only thing to compare is the headphone-out of my soundcard. That aside, I am no real hi-fi person but I can spot changes in sound, usually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From what I can hear, the difference in sound is something between non-existent and small but noticeable depending on the song. But usually it goes like this:

 Bass is somewhat stronger/punchier, and some bass "slides" can be heard better. The difference is not big but it is still noticeable when listened to.

 Mids seem to be more clear, easier to spot. I have some songs that are kinda hard to listen when instruments sound like they get messed up with eachother. This is by far the easiest thing to spot.

 Highs are somewhat different too, they are not so piercing as they used to be. Again the difference isn't really staggering even though it is noticeable. Especially plates sound usually better than without an amp.

 The difference is most noticeable on lower volume levels. I also tested some game sounds/effects and especially explosion/tank firing sounds sound more like thunder now.

 I don't know. I thought the difference would be more noticeable but obviously it isn't so much different. Now I must continue burning the amp in and do more listening tests on my sucky music, perhaps some rock next..._


----------



## Renzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_your soundcard w/headphone out rather than line out is now your bottleneck.....

 obligatory apologies for your wallet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have the front rack for the card but I can't use because of the lack of space. It would have RCA out...
  Quote:


 Are you listening to MP3 or to CD? I find that the difference is a bit more noticable when I play CDs. Though high bit rate MP3s should be able to reveal the differences too (192kbps and above).

 It is also true that, compared to different headphones, amps show up only minute differences. Improvements are subtle. It's like squeezing out the last drop of performance out of your headphones. I'd say that the amp is responsible for about 10% of the sound quality. A headphone determines about 75%. The remaining 15% is the source and the cables. 
 

I have some CDs, most of them are on loan atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have bad/good quality mp3s and oggs with variable and constant bitrates. Like I said pretty much is determined by the song played.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

I orginally had mine hooked up Pioneer DV333 dvd player -> Monster MkII400 interconnects -> Sen HD 485

 I just hooked to my PC as source EMU0404 -> 2 1/4" to RCA to (plug into stock break out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) -> Monster Ic's Player of Choice is none other then the grand Foobar (0.9.2) sources tried .mp3 VBR insane setting, and flac no plugins, I still have a few older 128K MP3's but they just don't do this amp justice...you could tell the difference of a 128 on a PA2V2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sound imo is even more refined then when I had it hooked up to the Pioneer DVD player (possible the dac?) The Grado defintley sound killer with this amp, My SR 80's don't sound as bright as with my Go-Vibe4 but it sounds equally well with my Sen HD485


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Which is clear to me now, having some, albeit limited, experience... Even my home system which is very good, doesn't do justice in A/B comparison to the improvement of this amp w/HD-580s to seperate and resolve complex dynamic passages, IE Dynamic orchestral music to a peak musical experience, formally unappriciated, due to obviously to me now, my amps/speakers.... This is with the Squeezebox(brown burr DACs) as source, internet radio bit rated @ 128-192 .... Point being, with HQ headphones as these all are, and this H5 if the sound is not staggeringly superior, then I must conclude the source, both recording and/or hardware and its associated software IS the bottleneck.... I don't have any experience with soundcards other than to say the source MUST be questioned if great gains are not being realized, in terms of resolution of perhaps, a 15% improvement ...IMHO

 Granted i may be off base specifically with the card Renzo is using and the resolution he was experiencing with it as his referance. However, my thought is the capacity in the chain with this amp and very good headphones can only be taped with an equally high quality source. Again, I may be wrong all offered IMHO...


----------



## Renzo

Quote:


 Granted i may be off base specifically with the card Renzo is using and the resolution he was experiencing with it as his referance. However, my thought is the capacity in the chain with this amp and very good headphones can only be taped with an equally high quality source. Again, I may be wrong all offered IMHO... 
 

Well, it's Sound Blaster X-Fi, technically superior to all creative cards soundwise/tech and most of the consumer class products. Check some reviews from the internet. It should have pretty adequate parts (not professional level though) and even some adequate opamp on board.

 Perhaps I can't listen to certain things on music, or I use too high/low volume settings, or whatever (bass/treble/eq are all disabled/zero level). Whatever the reasons, I can spot the differences in this setup now, but they are far from being really noticeable.


----------



## BluesDaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iancraig10* 
_Oh, sorry HFat. 

 It's appreciated 'cos I already own many headphones and the Headfive has started to rouse my interest in what really could work well with it. The 501's are in my sights but the bass worries me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ian_

 

Unless you're a total bass head, don't let it worry you. The 501 has tight, accurate bass. No, it's not accentuated. It doesn't pound. It's not like having a badly integrated subwoofer in the room with a 100hz crossover point and a 35hz hump. But it *is* like an extremely good close field monitor which, while does not extend to the nether regions of bass, also does not color the mid-range with exagerated bass nor drown out all the rest of the music with incessant thumping.

 I have the 501. I just paid for my HeadFive the other day (though I don't know when it will ship) and expect they will meld wonderfully together.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

My honest intention was to be helpful, not a wise guy... As I said I do not know cards specifically at all, and perhaps you were already experiencing very good sound and therefore not very much higher resolution was to be gained from what you were already hearing. The definition of a good amp is one which stright wires + volume what is put into it. That's my only point. You've achieved the apex of that platforms potential as a music server. Maybe....Lossless rips?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Renzo* 
_Well, it's Sound Blaster X-Fi, technically superior to all creative cards soundwise/tech and most of the consumer class products. Check some reviews from the internet. It should have pretty adequate parts (not professional level though) and even some adequate opamp on board.

 Perhaps I can't listen to certain things on music, or I use too high/low volume settings, or whatever (bass/treble/eq are all disabled/zero level). Whatever the reasons, I can spot the differences in this setup now, but they are far from being really noticeable._


----------



## BRBJackson

I received HeadFive #134 a couple of days ago, took it out of its box, ogled its marvelous construction qualities, and... there it sits, unused in my equipment rack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Reason? I SCOURED the house for one of my spare decent IEC cords, came up goose eggs, and I ain't about to plug this beauty into a Rat Shack piece of cr*9. Looks like I will have to break down and use the Zu Birth from my Gilmore, but there goes the easy A/B comparisons. WHERE THE HECK DID MY POWER CABLES GO???


----------



## HFat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Renzo* 
_Perhaps I can't listen to certain things on music, or I use too high/low volume settings, or whatever (bass/treble/eq are all disabled/zero level)._

 

Or perhaps you simply need time to learn to appreciate that sound (dynamics and such)... or maybe amplifiers are ever so slightly overrated around here. 

 Aren't you tired of the 'you need better (amplifier|source|birate|ears|pixie dust)' cop-out?
 What we need is more music, more headphones, and less money.


----------



## muckshot

Can anyone compare the H5 to some portable amps in about the same price range? I was wondering specifically about how it compares to a Meier's Porta Corda, Headamp's AE-1, RSA's Hornet, Xin's Supermacro and the almighty PINT.


----------



## gdpeck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *muckshot* 
_Can anyone compare the H5 to some portable amps in about the same price range? I was wondering specifically about how it compares to a Meier's Porta Corda, Headamp's AE-1, RSA's Hornet, Xin's Supermacro and the almighty PINT._

 

X2! The only amp I have is a Porta Corda MkII (which I love), and I am really tempted by the HeadFive, but am also wondering if $250 might be better spent on headphones, better source, more music, etc.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Fact: He is using the headphone out rather than the line out which seemingly cannot be accessed. The headphone out is still using the on board opamp which is KNOWN to introduce distortion into the chain and is then being amplified by the introduction of the resoulution capacitys of the H5. My point was to look into where in the source might the bottleneck be as to where an improvement in his listening pleasure may now reside. And further questioning the recording bit rate foobar settings and associated software as the source bottleneck. Maybe I'm off base, as I said; I do not know,except by trial & try yet again. But, I don't need to be right. Sometimes constructive critisim of equiptment can be misinterpeted in translation by my own understanding, or choice of inadequate articulation, as is common in human experience. Sound cards have many inheirt known problems (rfi) which a highly resolving amplifier and HQ cans will amplify. Any G>in = distortion = G>out, only amplified highly!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HFat* 
_Or perhaps you simply need time to learn to appreciate that sound (dynamics and such)... or maybe amplifiers are ever so slightly overrated around here. 

 Aren't you tired of the 'you need better (amplifier|source|birate|ears|pixie dust)' cop-out?
 What we need is more music, more headphones, and less money._


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *muckshot* 
_Can anyone compare the H5 to some portable amps in about the same price range? I was wondering specifically about how it compares to a Meier's Porta Corda, Headamp's AE-1, RSA's Hornet, Xin's Supermacro and the almighty PINT._

 

This is not any sort of scientific comparison, but I have the Porta Corda Mk III and a SuperMacro 3 V6. I prefer the H5 to both of these. The SuperMacro is a terrific portable amp, and for portable use I like having the bass boost, and crossfeed. And while the SM3V6 is a fun listen, I find that it is somewhat lacking in detail and transparency. I think the PCmkIII is more transparent than the SM3V6. However, I have always felt the PCmkIII was a little too lean sounding. So I prefer the SM3V6 for portable use.

 But the H5 is better than both. It has very good detail and transparency, while being not at all lean sounding. It needs no bass boost. It's got plenty of gain.

 So, if you need a portable amp, then you need a portable amp. But if you don't, the H5 is the way to go in this price range IMO.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

To those burning in, are you leaving the amp up 24X7 to get to 150 hours of burn in or are you turning it off at night?

 Thanks


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Twice so far @ 35hrs. to let it cool down for a couple of songs; Other than that, burn in constantly w phones in of course. BURN BABY BURN!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_To those burning in, are you leaving the amp up 24X7 to get to 150 hours of burn in or are you turning it off at night?

 Thanks_


----------



## db597

Mine is on 24/7, even though I play music for only about 8 hours a day. The manual advises that it be turned off when not in use. Not sure what's the reason behind it. Maybe Jan can tell us?


----------



## utarch00

Can anyone compare the H5 to the Microamp?


----------



## snailmeat

Lugged it to the office today, plonked it onto of my Corda Aria and let it run for about one or two hours before I did any comparing. Out of the box, it trails the Aria by quite a bit. By itself it has a pleasant "thickish" sound, but compared to the Aria, one notices it lacks the air, sparkle and bass authority of its big brother. I used "unforgiven" from the metallica black album to compare. At the begining of the song, there is a long note which stretches for quite sometime before some bells and drums cut in. With the unburnt in Head 5, there is less separation. You do not hear the individual instruments as clearly. The bells do not linger as much, and the acoustic guitar plucking is not as clear as with the Aria. 

 Will burn in for a week or so before I compare again.


----------



## Renzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_My honest intention was to be helpful, not a wise guy... As I said I do not know cards specifically at all, and perhaps you were already experiencing very good sound and therefore not very much higher resolution was to be gained from what you were already hearing. The definition of a good amp is one which stright wires + volume what is put into it. That's my only point. You've achieved the apex of that platforms potential as a music server. Maybe....Lossless rips?_

 

No I didn't thought of you as a wise guy, quite the opposite. I was just stating that I don't hear *that much* of a difference as some people say they hear, even though there is definitely something different.

 I haven't used the amp more than 6-8 hours now, but the more I listen to different songs the more evident the difference comes. It's overall more natural sounding that it was before, lows getting a bit more punch, highs not being so piercing and mids being more clear (like I said in the earlier post). Perhaps the amp will get better during hours and I learn to listen "better".

 The sound hardware can be better of course, getting output from 3,5mm stereo jack from the behind, having el cheapo 2m mini-RCA cable and the sound card not being a real "pro-level" piece, but rather being a good consumer level product. By the time I changed Audigy2 -> X-fi I had DT860 cans and the difference was really noticeable (I used analog outputs on both cards) but still it wasn't earth staggering (except for some "sliding" effects since A2's SRC is poor quality, or to be more exact, it HAS NO quality).


  Quote:


 Or perhaps you simply need time to learn to appreciate that sound (dynamics and such)... or maybe amplifiers are ever so slightly overrated around here. 

 Aren't you tired of the 'you need better (amplifier|source|birate|ears|pixie dust)' cop-out?
 What we need is more music, more headphones, and less money. 
 

Could be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But hey, it's still a hobby, and hobbies tend to cost money if you're actually doing something else than just "pleasuring" yourself


----------



## Hevimees

Renzo,

 In your case I think the bottleneck is your source. What you have now is basically two amps connected in series, since the X-Fi alone can drive your headphones.

 You should try using a different source, preferrably a regular cd-player with decent interconnects. I bet the differences will be even more clear.

 What player are you using? Winamp, foobar, something else? I've read that playing music through Winamp and Windows' own mixer results in really bad sound quality. The general consensus seems to be, that foobar2000 with asio plug-in or kernel streaming will give you the best possible sound quality from your computer.


----------



## Renzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hevimees* 
_What player are you using? Winamp, foobar, something else? I've read that playing music through Winamp and Windows' own mixer results in really bad sound quality. The general consensus seems to be, that foobar2000 with asio plug-in or kernel streaming will give you the best possible sound quality from your computer._

 

Earlier I used foobar with KS but currently I am using foobar with ASIO support since it works pretty decent nowadays, no EQ/treble/bass adjustments done.

 I've tried setting different modes with X-Fi, music creation mode with bit perfect playback and entertainment/game mode with SRC on but there are no differences whatsoever since the X-Fi SRC actually works.

 If I've given the impression sound has gotten worse, well that's not the case. The sound is more clean/noticeably better (especially bass) when volume levels are low, at high volume the difference becomes much smaller.


----------



## BluesDaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HFat* 
_Or perhaps you simply need time to learn to appreciate that sound (dynamics and such)... or maybe amplifiers are ever so slightly overrated around here. 

 Aren't you tired of the 'you need better (amplifier|source|birate|ears|pixie dust)' cop-out?
 What we need is more music, more headphones, and less money._

 

I agree, except that along with more music, more headphones, I also need *more *money!!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Goodday,
 Renzo said: If I've given the impression sound has gotten worse, well that's not the case. **The sound is more clean/noticeably better (especially bass) when volume levels are low, at high volume the difference becomes much smaller.**

 Methinks the onboard amplifier is evidenced as being unhelpful to sonic quality. This explains why *the sound is clean/noticeably better when volume is low vs higher* for you. Another thought brought forward from my experience is to set the first setting in such a chain to "line out" levels (low card volume setting perhaps 15%-20% of max) and use the *main head amp* exclusively to increase volume up to 100% .... 

 I hope this helps...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, my experience now with this H5 are for noticeable changes in sound qualitys, all other things being equal, @ 50 hours of burn-in, most noticeable @ 20 hours as the more prominent bass will receed into a more balanced presentation !


----------



## BluesDaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hevimees* 
_What player are you using? Winamp, foobar, something else? I've read that playing music through Winamp and Windows' own mixer results in really bad sound quality. The general consensus seems to be, that foobar2000 with asio plug-in or kernel streaming will give you the best possible sound quality from your computer._

 

Perhaps it depends on the sound card, but this is little more than hyperbole (and actually pretty silly). Winamp, Windows Media Player, or any one of a dozen other players operating through the Windows mixer does *not* produce "really bad sound quality" unless you've got a really bad sound card to begin with. While I use Foobar2000 with kernel streaming most of the time and I _think_ I can tell a slight difference (could be just level mismatch, but the sound seems to be more dynamic with greater clarity) it is certainly *not* the difference between "really bad sound quality" and good sound quality. 

 A noisy sound card is going to give you crappy sound. Amplifying the signal out of a headphone/earphone jack is almost always going to give you bad sound.


----------



## Cadillacjack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snailmeat* 
_Lugged it to the office today, plonked it onto of my Corda Aria and let it run for about one or two hours before I did any comparing. Out of the box, it trails the Aria by quite a bit. By itself it has a pleasant "thickish" sound, but compared to the Aria, one notices it lacks the air, sparkle and bass authority of its big brother. I used "unforgiven" from the metallica black album to compare. At the begining of the song, there is a long note which stretches for quite sometime before some bells and drums cut in. With the unburnt in Head 5, there is less separation. You do not hear the individual instruments as clearly. The bells do not linger as much, and the acoustic guitar plucking is not as clear as with the Aria. 

 Will burn in for a week or so before I compare again._

 

For reference, what 'phones are you using. I will be using Sr-125's and 701's when mine gets here.

 Cadillacjack


----------



## muckshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* 
_This is not any sort of scientific comparison, but I have the Porta Corda Mk III and a SuperMacro 3 V6. I prefer the H5 to both of these. The SuperMacro is a terrific portable amp, and for portable use I like having the bass boost, and crossfeed. And while the SM3V6 is a fun listen, I find that it is somewhat lacking in detail and transparency. I think the PCmkIII is more transparent than the SM3V6. However, I have always felt the PCmkIII was a little too lean sounding. So I prefer the SM3V6 for portable use.

 But the H5 is better than both. It has very good detail and transparency, while being not at all lean sounding. It needs no bass boost. It's got plenty of gain.

 So, if you need a portable amp, then you need a portable amp. But if you don't, the H5 is the way to go in this price range IMO._

 

Thanks a lot for your impressions, you pretty much hit the nail on the head insofar as providing what I was looking for. Much appreciated.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snailmeat* 
_Lugged it to the office today, plonked it onto of my Corda Aria and let it run for about one or two hours before I did any comparing. Out of the box, it trails the Aria by quite a bit. By itself it has a pleasant "thickish" sound, but compared to the Aria, one notices it lacks the air, sparkle and bass authority of its big brother. I used "unforgiven" from the metallica black album to compare. At the begining of the song, there is a long note which stretches for quite sometime before some bells and drums cut in. With the unburnt in Head 5, there is less separation. You do not hear the individual instruments as clearly. The bells do not linger as much, and the acoustic guitar plucking is not as clear as with the Aria. 

 Will burn in for a week or so before I compare again._

 

I suspect this may change a little as you break in the Headfive. I didn't compare the H5 with other amps until after 80 hours break in, and I did notice a change in the H5 after about 30 hours contunuous break in.

 I am not trying to shortchange the Aria, I have one and love it, and I raved about it when I got it as providing terrifc value for the money (I bought mine at the introductory price). The H5 continues that trend. Great value for money.


----------



## snailmeat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cadillacjack* 
_For reference, what 'phones are you using. I will be using Sr-125's and 701's when mine gets here.

 Cadillacjack_

 


 Hi Cadillacjack,

 I did the comparison with my MS2i and my SR225s.


----------



## snailmeat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* 
_I suspect this may change a little as you break in the Headfive. I didn't compare the H5 with other amps until after 80 hours break in, and I did notice a change in the H5 after about 30 hours contunuous break in.

 I am not trying to shortchange the Aria, I have one and love it, and I raved about it when I got it as providing terrifc value for the money (I bought mine at the introductory price). The H5 continues that trend. Great value for money._

 


 I suspect you might be right too, thats why I'm suspending any judgement till after everything is fully burnt in. Once distinct advantage the H5 has is its size. Especially so when I'm not really using the DAC of the ARIA and I have to deal with its size on my already cluttered office desk.


----------



## utarch00

What sources are you guys using? Have tried different sources? What effects do they have?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *utarch00* 
_What sources are you guys using? Have tried different sources? What effects do they have?_

 

So far just my iMod iPod.


----------



## iancraig10

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *utarch00* 
_What sources are you guys using? Have tried different sources? What effects do they have?_

 

Cambridge Audio 640C V2 so far.

 Ian


----------



## HFat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *utarch00* 
_What sources are you guys using? What effects do they have?_

 

A couple of soundcards, a DAP, and an old NAD CDP.
 These sources all turn digital information into an analog signal, with varying degrees of sucess. None exploded when connected to the H5 or anything of the sort. 

 I A/Bed the H5 with a NAD 3020i while I was at it. The CDP has two line-outs, making A/Bing easy. No surprise: the H5 sounded better to me (especially at lower volumes)... but not a whole lot better.
 What surprised me, however, was how much better the volume knob of the H5 is. I suspect it's not only the knob proper which impressed me, but also the way the amplifying circuit smoothly adapted to volume changes, giving me an impression of control. But what do I know.
 Of course, the H5 is also much smaller. I wouldn't want to use something as big as a 2ch amp with my computer.

 As to amplifying a headphone out, well...
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BluesDaddy* 
_Amplifying the signal out of a headphone/earphone jack is almost always going to give you bad sound._

 

That's not been my experience. Sure, you can get bad sound, especially if you're pushing the volume on a mediocre amp, but decent/good amps sound good to me when amplified a second time.


----------



## Canon

Well I have to tell you this amp is amazing from what i've heard so far. I've had it playing for maybe a half hour listening to random music.

 So far without going into any details etc. head to head with my PA2V2 there is absolutely no comparison. This thing seems to sound better and is far more capable. In other words it drives my HD570s without clipping... I don't often listen loud but sometimes the dynamic range of music sneaks up or other activities (voice chat, game sounds etc.) like to clip on my PA2V2. Considering how loud this thing can drive my HD570s i'm almost positive that i'm going to have tons of headroom compared to the PA2V2 and get a nice clean sound.

 I'm sure this post is almost useless but I was excited to get it so quickly (4 days shipping time) and I had to post and show my excitement. 

 Move over PA2V2, the Head Five has arrived. I guess i'll just be using my PA2V2 for portable audio now. I don't regret this purchase one bit!


----------



## skyline889

Argh, I can't wait to get mine. It shipped on Monday but since I live in Hon. it's not getting here 'til next week, I should've paid earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## muckshot

So what exactly is Head-fi going to do with the 12.5K (thanks to Jan!) they are going to get when all these amps find homes?


----------



## guzziguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *muckshot* 
_So what exactly is Head-fi going to do with the 12.5K (thanks to Jan!) they are going to get when all these amps find homes?_

 

[size=large]Toga Toga Toga[/size]


----------



## Dash

Take that money....buy all the KSC75s possible from Koss in a massive group buy and hand them out to the new Head-Fiers upon entry.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *muckshot* 
_So what exactly is Head-fi going to do with the 12.5K (thanks to Jan!) they are going to get when all these amps find homes?_

 

Probally pay bandwidth charges


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_Probally pay bandwidth charges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If not for actually financing this Gosh Dang Cursed Site; Just think of the hardware which otherwise coulda been had....Hmmmm


----------



## Sinwerm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *muckshot* 
_So what exactly is Head-fi going to do with the 12.5K (thanks to Jan!) they are going to get when all these amps find homes?_

 

Know what ? in my fervor over this amp I actually forgot a good deed is being done by the purchase. Talk about a win/win situation. I really don't care how the funds are spent , this site is such a fantastic resource of people and members I know it will be put to good use. A true community.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *muckshot* 
_So what exactly is Head-fi going to do with the 12.5K (thanks to Jan!) they are going to get when all these amps find homes?_

 

- 500 lucky owners of the new Headfive
 - 12,500 K donation from those amps
 - One night in Key West Fl, bar hopping up Duval St for those 500 lucky head-fi'rs

 Priceless


----------



## wirbeltier

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_- 500 lucky owners of the new Headfive
 - 12,500 K donation from those amps
 - One night in Key West Fl, bar hopping up Duval St for those 500 lucky head-fi'rs

 Priceless
_

 


 ...I'm in. when?


----------



## utarch00

After reading the power cord shootout thread, I was wondering what power cords you all are using? Any noticable differences?


----------



## Azure

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* 
_4. When the amp is turned off, the music continues to play for about 2-3 seconds before fizzling out. A pop is hear through the headphones when it is turned back on._

 

Anybody else experience this? This concerns me.

 Has anybody tried thsi amp with the SA5k's? Results? Any synergy?


----------



## Firam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azure* 
_Anybody else experience this? This concerns me._

 

What concerns you? The pop, or that it continues playing? Both are normal for an amp.


----------



## Azure

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Firam* 
_What concerns you? The pop, or that it continues playing? Both are normal for an amp._

 

Mainly the pop, slightly that it continues playing for 2-3 seconds. Didn't realize that that's perfectly normal.


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azure* 
_Anybody else experience this? This concerns me.

 Has anybody tried thsi amp with the SA5k's? Results? Any synergy?_

 

The pop isn't too loud... so I don't think it's abnormal operation. As for the 2-3 seconds, that's being powered by whatever juice is left in the capacitors. 

 The reason I reported on my observation is because some amps have a by-pass switch. So when you switch it off, it keeps playing - now being driven direct from the source without any amplification. Great for A/B tests. This is not the case for the HeadFive. When you switch it off, it will play like normal for another 2-3 seconds, and then you'll hear nothing after that.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Is due to the healthy capacitors used retaining power in reserve of output. A very good sign of a quality build...IMO


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azure* 
_Anybody else experience this? This concerns me.

 Has anybody tried thsi amp with the SA5k's? Results? Any synergy?_

 

My Amp has been on straight for about 57.5 hours now (for burn in) I just turned it off, and runs about 3-4 seconds, however I didn't hear any pops in my Sen HD485's... the after run wouldn't concern me but a pop depending on how loud it is, would mildly concern me...


----------



## Canon

The pop isn't really loud. It's not going to damage anything if that's what you are worrying about. Not an abnormal thing as far as i'm concerned. My receiver makes a similar sound when I turn it on.


----------



## Renzo

Edit: Never mind. My mind was doing tricks on me...


----------



## BluesDaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_Is due to the healthy capacitors used retaining power in reserve of output. A very good sign of a quality build...IMO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

And one of the reasons prior to opening any audio amplifier that was just on that you let the capacitors discharge. Caps in power amps can hold enough juice to kill you. You can also short something out without even realizing there's still power.


----------



## HFat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* 
_This is not the case for the HeadFive. When you switch it off, it will play like normal for another 2-3 seconds, and then you'll hear nothing after that._

 

Are you sure? I can hear music through my H5 when it's off. It's faint however and useless for A/Bing but it's good enough to tell if your source is playing or how loud the signal is.


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HFat* 
_Are you sure? I can hear music through my H5 when it's off. It's faint however and useless for A/Bing but it's good enough to tell if your source is playing or how loud the signal is._

 

Now that you've mentioned it... I went to check it again and do hear something. With my ER6i, it is very faint when it's off - not a listenable level, barely audible. Whatever it is, the amp does need to be on when listening to music.


----------



## Skylab

Most of the headphone amps I own, including my Xin SuperMacro, will pass some sound even when off, albeit very little.

 Andrea you are being overly critical. Those Nichicon caps are perfectly reasonable for a $250 amp. The H5 isn't the first good sounding amp to use them, and it won't be the last.


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_And invalidate your warrentee for what? The possibility of an improvement in sonic qualitys. You are SURE it will sound better with your proposed change, or just different?..._

 

After several tense hours with a soldering iron, your mind will always try to convince you that the new sound is "better". At least half of it is psychological.


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* 
_I'm sure if you send him the cash, the amp will arrive in the post shortly after - email or not, just let the money do the talking._

 

wait, Andrea, you've been going on at this amp before even having owned or listened to it?


----------



## Sparky14

A bit different approach to this review. My current rig was the HD580s, Oehlbach Cable Upgrade, with Rega Ear amplifier. Recent Head-Fi induced purchases are the BeyerDynamic DT880 and Corda Headfive amplifier.

 So, I thought I’d pick a few representative musical tracks and give you an AA/BA/BB/AB test. Sources were an old PCD from Panasonic which has great sound for the price, a Toshiba SD-K750 DVD player, and a 4th Gen iPod.

 ================================================== =
 Female Vocal #1: Rebecca Pidgeon CD: Tough on Crime 
 Songs: (1) Learn To Pray, (2) Come Back To Sorrento

 Ear/HD580s: (1) Very subtle sound to this combo. Instruments remain in the background, hard to localize. (2) Bass is there, but a bit soft. Vocals are very nice, airy. Again, instruments remain in the background.
 Headfive/HD580s: (1) Instrument location much more prominent. Crossfeed reduces that. Vocals a bit more detailed. (2) Bass is a bit sharper here. Again, vocals have more detail. Best way I can put it, you hear the transitions better. The vocal mix is more obvious.
 Ear/DT880s: (1) Vocals brighter, much more up front. Bass is softer, but a bit sharper. Instruments are even more in the background. (2) Outstanding detail to the vocals. Again, the instruments are hard to localize, kept well in the background.
 Headfive/DT880s: (1) Instruments much more prominent. Bass sharper. (2) Best vocal presentation of the four options. Bass is very detailed, but could use a little boost.

 WINNER: Headfive/DT880

 ================================================== =
 Female Vocal #2: Anggun CD: Open Hearts 
 Songs: (1) Blue Satellite (2) Pray note: from iPod at 128 mbps AAC

 Headfive/HD580s: (1) Instruments very detailed. Vocals a bit too subdued. Nice bass, very sharp transitions. (2) Bass is a bit boomy on the recording, and the HD580 emphasize it too much. Vocals are much better here, more in front of the instruments. 
 Headfive/DT880s: (1) Substantially brighter sound. Instruments much more prominent. Bass sharper. (2) Boomy bass much better here. Great separation in vocals and instruments.
 Ear/DT880s: (1) Acoustic guitar sounds perfect. (2) Rega handles the boomy bass very well. Nice detail in electronics. Beautiful sound all around.
 Ear/HD580s: (1) Vocals are great, but the guitar is not as prominent as it should be. Something here just isn’t right, not sure what it is. (2) Oh wait, the boomy bass is back, not sharp at all. Bordering on annoying, as the bass is overwhelming all else.

 WINNER: Ear/DT880

 ================================================== =
 Bass: Patrick O’Hearn CD: Trust 
 Songs: (1) Liberty (2) Trust
 (1) Liberty provides a good electronica test, with a very low bass note mid-track.
 (2) Trust provides a nice rolling low bass background, with Piano added later. 

 Ear/HD580s: (1) Outstanding. Dark Sennheiser sound is just what O’Hearn’s music needs. (2) Bass is mucho strong, very deep. Nice detail in the echo sound from the percussion.
 Headfive/HD580s: (1) Sound is more airy than with the Rega. Instruments are sharper. A bit fatiguing. (2) Bass is a bit sharper here, not as boomy, but not as full either. Can hear more detail in the instruments, but it is a bit harsh on the ears. Just a brighter presentation.
 Ear/DT880s: (1) Nice sound, instruments detailed. Bass is strong, although not as sharp. (2) Bass is very strong, but transitions not as detailed.
 Headfive/DT880s: (1) Great presentation. DT880s bright sound compliments O’Hearns dark sound well, better than I expected. Good impact to the low bass notes in the middle. (2) Any complaints about the bass in the DT880s should end here. Bass line has great impact even at low volume. 

 WINNER: Ear/HD580s
 ================================================== =
 Live Concert: Billy Joel CD: 12 Gardens Live 
 Songs: (1) Vienna (2) Laura

 Ear/HD580s: (1) Nice sound, especially in the vocals. Not a great amount of detail in the instruments. (2) Nothing particulary exciting about this presentation. Vocals are fine, instruments have little impact.
 Headfive/HD580s: (1) Vocals are slightly more up front. Piano is more pronounced. Just a better all around concert sound. (2) The Headfive is really a step up from the Ear here, more punchy, more detailed, more bass.
 Ear/DT880s: (1) Vocals brighter, not significant though. Bass is fair. Instruments are way in the background. (2) Outstanding detail to the vocals. Again, the instruments are hard to localize, kept well in the background.
 Headfive/DT880s: (1) DT880s improve over the HD580 in detail. Bass seems to be missing something though, could be the recording. (2) Strange, for this track I prefer the HD580s to the DT880s. Small differences. 

 WINNER: Tough call, but I really liked Laura on the Headfive/HD580s.
 ================================================== =
 Classical: Beethoven Symphony #3 Erocia 

 Ear/HD580s: Not at all impressive. Background noise on the recording is distracting. Instruments not at all impactful. 
 Headfive/HD580s: Noise level is still high, but the instruments are brighter and more pronounced. 
 Headfive/DT880s: Astonishingly low noise level – so either the HD580s have a peak at the noise level on the recording or the DT880s are subdued there, but it is significantly better in the DT880s. Low volume passages are easily heard. 
 Ear/DT880s: Yep, the DT880s noise level is much lower. Sound is a shade darker than the Headfive, not quite as much detail. Still nice though.

 WINNER: DT880s for sure, with a slight nod to the Headfive. 
 ================================================== =
 Rock: Queensryche CD: Promised Land
 Songs: (1) Disconnected (2) Lady Jane 

 Ear/DT880s: (1) Nice detail on the vocals, percussion. However, bass is lacking impact. This track has some great low bass, and the DT880s are not quite there. Maybe after the burn in is done (2) Very powerful guitars here. Piano very clean. Sounds great. 
 Headfive/DT880s: (1) Bass has better impact. Guitar transitions sharper. Cymbals bordering on annoying though. (2) Impact is better across the board. More detail on the guitars, although there is more impact in the percussion than in the guitars here.
 Ear/HD580s: (1) Excellent bass impact. Vocals seem a but more muted though. (2) Piano not as sharp. However, the vocals and guitars have a staggering impact. 
 Headfive/HD580s: (1) Much better bass with this setup, but I’d like a bit sharper transients with the drums and bass. But the bass is more pronounced. (2) Here I can really notice the oft-mentioned Sennheiser “veil”. First time I really noticed, it just sounds like a layer of detail is muted. I’m not saying it is bad, over the long-term I’d probably find it easier to listen to. But for a simple AB test, it doesn’t sound as good as the DT880.

 WINNER: Hmm, surprising results here. Different winners for different tracks. For Disconnected, the great detail of the DT880s/Headfive wins. But for Lady Jane, I’d pick the Ear/HD580s first. 

 ================================================== =
 Male Vocal: Duncan Sheik CD: Phantom Moon 
 Songs: (1) Mr.Chess (2)Mouth On Fire

 Ear/HD580s: (1) Nice. Vocals very well reproduced, but a bit in the background. Can pick out the acoustic guitars and piano easily. (2) Vocals nice, but instruments are a bit lacking in impact.
 Ear/DT880s: (1)Much improved detail. The DT880 brightness works well with the acoustic Phantom Moon (2) Acoustic guitars much more prominent, vocals very detailed.
 Headfive/DT880s: (1) This combo really shows the details of a great recording. Lush vocals and instruments, fine detail. Hard to improve on this. (2) Beautifully done. Great detail on all levels.
 Headfive/HD580s: (1) Ugh, the Sennheiser veil is also quite apparent here, especially coming right after the DT880s. (2) Much better here, nice vocals. The instruments come through much better on this more powerful track.

 WINNER: Headfive/DT880 in a blowout.
 ================================================== =
 Power Pop: Jason Falkner CD: Can You Still Feel 
 Songs: (1) My Lucky Day (2) Honey note: from iPod at 128 mbps AAC

 Ear/HD580s: (1) Guitars lacking impact. Bass is ok, not real sharp though. (2) Again, guitars should be more prominent. Vocals nice, but seem too far in background.
 Ear/DT880s: (1) Bass is sharper, but a bit lacking in impact. Guitars much better presented. (2) Cymbals seem a bit bright, but the vocals and guitars are much more detailed. 
 Headfive/DT880s: (1) Much improved detail and impact, guitars have the right impact without being overbearing (2) Confirms the previous, this combo really gets Falkner right. Everything sounds just the way it should.
 Headfive/HD580s: (1) Very nice guitar impact. Bass is a bit much, and not real sharp. (2) Wow, bass is quite boomy and annoying. Vocals are great though. 

 WINNER: Headfive/DT880 in a blowout.




 Overall Thoughts: I’m anxious to see how the Headfive and DT880 sound after they have broken in completely. Out of the box, I find the Headfive to be a nice upgrade from the Ear. A slightly brighter sound with a bit more impact. I can’t knock the Ear though, it is a very nice amp as well. However, the crossfeed on the Headfive is nice, as I couldn’t stand to listen to the Beatles on the Ear. The Headfive crossfeed does a very nice job of blending that annoying Beatles stereo mix.

 The DT880s are a certainly different beast than the HD580. The only time I prefer the HD580 is on a high quality bass track. Less than stellar bass recordings sound boomy. Other than that, the DT880s brighter presentation and great detail on the midrange and upper register are fantastic.

 Here’s my general impressions…..

 Rega Ear: 
 Strengths: High gain on this amp, could power very hard to drive headphones. Sound is very subdued, just a bit darker than the Headfive.
 Weaknesses: High gain rules out very efficient headphones. I could not use this amp from the Toshiba to Grado SR60s, the volume is just way too high even at low levels.

 Headfive:
 Strengths: Outstanding sound for the price. Great impact and clarity.
 Weaknesses: Very few. About my only complain is that it makes a poor source recording obvious, but I guess that isn’t really a complaint more than just realism.

 HD580s:
 Strengths: Subtle presentation. Not at all fatiguing. Nice bass for the price. 
 Weaknesses: Bass can be very boomy from poor recordings. Not as comfortable as I thought once I got the DT880s.

 DT880s (2006):
 Strengths: Great detail, vocals. Very comfortable. Great at low volumes.
 Weaknesses: A bit more fatiguing than HD580, but not bad by any means. Looooong cord, I keep running over with my chair. I’d better be ready to recable.

 Side Review: Headfive vs. iPod amp: I thought I’d see how the iPod handled the DT880s, as in the past I found the iPod straight into the HD580 unbearable. The iPod to DT880s does pretty well, certainly a viable option for travel. However, I then put the Headfive in between, and the Headfive is just a great improvement.


----------



## Azure

Jan: What is the current shipping time on a HeadFive if I place an order right now (How long until it ships?)? And is it possible to pay extra for faster shipping methods? Thank you.


----------



## greenhorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Andrea* 
_Yeah, probably it's providential that Jan didn't answer my last email 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Providential... I don't know... but 100% understandable!


----------



## greenhorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Andrea* 
_Jan, do you mean 3 microfarad, or?_

 

No, Jan surely means "u"- Farad.

 1 uF = 1/100 µf.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Wonderfully full bodied synergy between my Senn HD-580s,Toshiba 3109 CD/DVD player, preamped by Bottlehead Foreplay(tube rolling highly decernable presentations) with our Headfive...
 Beautiful music which will be a marked referance sonic signature by which I can now admire other flavors of presentation... The clarity (albeit maybe stated to be articulated as warm) resolved my formally highly prized, 12AU7 Buggle Boy tubes are sounding as old as their visually worn exterior reflects. This was sonically nonappearent thru my Klispch speakers and digital based Teac AL-700P power amps both being prized for their ability to reveal the music with clairity and airyness and seperation between instuments with blackness between notes;Of course, all this at the ear experience presupposes certain music its recording, and playback hardware of "good" quality... dependant upon . These are NOT preferances they are requisits which the Headfive resolves well enough to point out to me, tubes which are still servicable and probabbly still test in the good range; Just not good enough now in relation my newly found preformance benchmark being enjoyed with these cheap headphones(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pointing out these judgements by others in the instance of the Senns 580s while true enough in referance to another benchmark. So I rolled in newer EI golds(euphonic),then Electro Harmonix(better clairity at both extreams with better deeper bass ) which will be used mostly now.
 My sight now can be trained upon what degree of seperateness from this point of referance I can judge, compare and contrast other gear and their presentation or changes and upgrades . 

 Hows this sound- 

 Sorta like, some nice wine and cheese by candle light in fun yet polite, grateful company, sharring comfortable affability...

 Like I like it-

 CDs...

 Yes, songs...(The brightness is made bearable, difficult complexity is handeled as to be made enjoyable again; Saw them "in the round" 1978)

 Cat Stevens, Tea for the tillerman...(Nice as I've experienced lately in my home; Crecendoes nicely presented with both the vocal tone and acoustical guitar work especially sounds simply right! Seen live in 1977)

 Billy Joel Gr. Hits 1&2... (always need to hear paino played as a referance test anyway,But also, I just enjoy his work...'Course, I've enjoyed playing keyboards since the age of 12, so I have an affinity for the tone as well as the pop greats and their work, John, etc) Again here, my gear sounds just right to me!

 Jerry Garcia Band, Cats under the stars...
 And J.G.B. Hits 1&2 Arista.....Nice, as I ever remember like at Great Woods that time, or......Well you get the idea; I believe the the pattern is obvious...

 Dream Theater, Images & Words...Hyper impactful with dramatic dynamic swings all handeled in control by my gear...Can you believe those guys.... Would like yet to see this act live!

 In conclusion, don't get me wrong, there's much yet to criticize "hear" and i'll leave that to others and their sense; But that distracts my focus and good sense and good pleasure at what I have found.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


 Moreover, the HEADFIVE doesn't sound thick-ish, at least not after a decent break-in. Slightly more forgiving yes, slightly more tubish yes, but those characteristics were wanted and were aimed at during the design of the amp. 
 

Nice to know I heard what the amp's designer intended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And for certain, the Headfive does NOT sound thick after about 50 hours break in. This is, in fact, the primary difference between an out-of-the-box H5 and a broken in one.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* 
_Nice to know I heard what the amp's designer intended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And for certain, the Headfive does NOT sound thick after about 50 hours break in. This is, in fact, the primary difference between an out-of-the-box H5 and a broken in one._

 

I have never had the plesure to hear a tube amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I will concur that the amp sound signature did change around or a little after 50 hours of play as you have mentioned


----------



## Canon

Well just to chime in once again after having a chance to listen to it for a bit longer I am really enjoying this amp. 

 I'm sure it's possible that other/better components could have been used but it wasn't neccessary! If you want a "better" amp then feel free to pay the money for that better amp.

 Personally I think this amp is fantastic for the pricepoint (not to mention the generous donation to Head-Fi) and I'm completely satisfied with it at this point. My HD570s have never sounded so full, clear and alive...


----------



## db597

Guys! Let's drop the subject of the HeadFive's design and get back to the topic. Things are getting a bit heated, and it doesn't do anyone any good.

 So, let me be the first to start with an update on my HeadFive after a few days of burning in (5 days now - amp on for about 12 hours a day). Observations:

 1. sound is still smooth. That's the character of this amp, very civilised. I don't have any Grados, but given their reputation, I suspect they would make a very synergetic combination with the HeadFive. You'll get the forward presentation and detail, but it won't be fatiguing or shrill. Note that this perception is coloured by my personal taste - I happen to like the so called Sennheiser "veil". I don't like treble that's too "raw".

 2. sound is less "thickish" after 60 hours of burn in - though I don't know if thickish is the right word to have used in the first place. So this is consistent with what a few others have reported.

 3. still loving the crossfeed. I've not found any situation where I would prefer to have the cross feed off. The Meier implementation is great. I had a crossfeed plugin for winamp - that really annoyed me and I removed it.

 4. temperatures - I've not commented on this before. The amp runs cool to the touch at 1/3rd volume. It gets slightly warm (but not hot) at above 1/2 volume. I've not tried anything louder than 2 o'clock (more than loud enough!).


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* 
_Guys! Let's drop the subject of the HeadFive's design and get back to the topic. Things are getting a bit heated, and it doesn't do anyone any good.

 So, let me be the first to start with an update on my HeadFive after a few days of burning in (5 days now - amp on for about 12 hours a day). Observations:

 1. sound is still smooth. That's the character of this amp, very civilised. I don't have any Grados, but given their reputation, I suspect they would make a very synergetic combination with the HeadFive. You'll get the forward presentation and detail, but it won't be fatiguing or shrill. Note that this perception is coloured by my personal taste - I happen to like the so called Sennheiser "veil". I don't like treble that's too "raw".

 2. sound is less "thickish" after 60 hours of burn in - though I don't know if thickish is the right word to have used in the first place. So this is consistent with what a few others have reported.

 3. still loving the crossfeed. I've not found any situation where I would prefer to have the cross feed off. The Meier implementation is great. I had a crossfeed plugin for winamp - that really annoyed me and I removed it.

 4. temperatures - I've not commented on this before. The amp runs cool to the touch at 1/3rd volume. It gets slightly warm (but not hot) at above 1/2 volume. I've not tried anything louder than 2 o'clock (more than loud enough!)._

 

Thanks for the update, and seems consistent with others reviews....

 I do have the Grado's (SR80) and definitely a great match with this amp, the highs aren't as shrill as they were with my Govibe4 (AD8397 ), still there is just a bit to much of that Grado sparkle, after this amp breaks in I will porbally enable the Eq setting in Foobar and go a little below flat and they should sound perfect.

 I never thought I would say this, but my Sen HD485 sound just about amazing right now with this amp, when teamed with govide the mids and highs seemed really recessed, but the bass was there..With the headfive the highs and mids seem closer to the front row and not so recessed, I am actually starting to use these can's for general listening now, used to mainly grab them when I wanted a bass fix or electronic type music.

 If that makese any sense, I am starting to question my ears now....I don't now how the sens could be dark on the Govibe and the Grado's be overly bright, go to the headfive the grados are tamer, and the HD485 sound more rounded (fuller highs and mids) unless the Sen's require an extra long break in and all these hours help em, althought that had a good 50 hours on them befor I started burning the amp in....


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Taken from Meier-Audio site:

 The impedance of the headphone is frequency dependent, Zphone(f), and a sinus signal of frequency f will be attenuated by the output impedance by a factor:

 |Zphone(f) / (Zphone(f) + Ro)| < 1

 Generally Zphone(f) has a maximum at the lower frequencies and therefore the attenuation of the lower frequencies is less than that of the higher frequencies. The figure shows the attenuation at various frequencies for the Sennheiser HD600 and the Beyerdynamic DT931 at output impedances of 150 and 470 Ohm. It clearly shows that the lower frequencies are less attenuated than the higher frequencies.

 With most headphones, increasing the output impedance makes the headphone sound darker and more muddy (the amplifier loosens his grip/control on the movement of the driver). However, some headphones (like the Beyerdynamic DT931) definitely sound better at 120 Ohm (which is an international audio standard)...

 If your headphone sounds sharp and aggressive, you might consider increasing the effective output impedance of your headphone jacket. 

 He goes on to explain his modifications to better match said headphones to said amplifiers ohm impeadance to better match & fine tune their sonic charecteristics. I see now why upper end amplifiers (read much costlier) and even Meier offerings have multi positioned ohm switches for multiple types of headphones variables in this regard...

 Taken from Meiers 'Tips&Tricks section....

 So, the answer is NO. It is not just your ears... Different amps and different ohm output with different cans favoring a given input WILL create more or less harshness/brightness or tameness/darkness ....

 Good ear Numb,;-}


----------



## Zorander

I have clocked in about 60 hours+ of burn-in on the amp. Is this a good time to start listening more critically with my setup - currently playing it on the lounge PC?

 BTW, if you are portuguese, this may not be a good time to be ordering the Headfive from - no, not even communicating with - Jan.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, yes...60 hours is mostly broken in by my ears most of the difference will be achieved; However, Dr.Jan did write somewhere here that break in does continue thru 150 hrs, afterwhich he then suggests turnning it off & on only when you want to listen...To conserve electricity as opposed to tube amps, I suppose which do need warming up...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* 
_I have clocked in about 60 hours+ of burn-in on the amp. Is this a good time to start listening more critically with my setup - currently playing it on the lounge PC?

 BTW, if you are portuguese, this may not be a good time to be ordering the Headfive from - no, not even communicating with - Jan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Jan Meier

"if you are portuguese, this may not be a good time to be ordering the Headfive from - no, not even communicating with - Jan."

 GGRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrr........................ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it was a very entertaining play, wasn't it!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jan


----------



## Head Creep

I don't have enough experience with other equipment to throw out a detailed analysis of my time with my HeadFive, so I'll put my opinion in simpler terms. With a relatively modest rig consisting of a Sony D-77 Discman, HeadFive, Grado SR-60 and cheap, generic power/interconnect cables, this is by far the best and most enjoyable setup I have ever heard. Everything sounds _right_. There's no other way I can put it. This is by no means an ultra-analytical setup, so if you want to hear what brand of strings Jaco Pastorius has on his bass, I can't give you any advice. But if you just want to sit down, relax, and get lost in the music, this is it.


----------



## Eisenhower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Head Creep* 
_what brand of strings Jaco Pastorius has on his bass,._

 

rotosound roundwounds


----------



## vorlon1

All the following is, of course, IMHO. This thread has certainly been interesting in its wanderings. I've been waiting for some burn in to happen before I post. I have around 50 hours, so I am going ahead. I am using a Redwine modded 4G ipod and a California Audio Labs Tercet Mk III as sources. I have to concur with most of what has been posted about the excellent sound quality of this amp. I do think it has a sound that is somewhat like good tube amps, very clear, detailed, with a nice bloom to the sound. By bloom I mean it is not a dry sound, but I do not find it colored either, or bloated or some of the other descriptions some people sometimes associate with tube gear. This amp produces a fairly "big" sound, close but with very good instrumental separation and ambiance. It sounds excellent with my K 701's and really creates an excellent soundstage and depth ,and a certain airiness that sounds very right to me. I have been reading other's reactions and thinking about mine, and it occurred to me that the sound quality I am hearing through my setup has a very analogue quality, it reminds me of what I used to hear with good analogue equiptment in years past, clarity and presence but very little harshness or digital unpleasantness. I am fresh off the recent South Florida meet and so I had an opportunity to hear a lot of very nice and some very expensive gear, and I am not at all disappointed with the sounds I am hearing from this amplifier, it is very musical.


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* 
_"if you are portuguese, this may not be a good time to be ordering the Headfive from - no, not even communicating with - Jan."

 GGRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrr........................ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it was a very entertaining play, wasn't it!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jan_

 

I think so, apart from all those stupid yellow cards! Jan we'll beat the English for you!


----------



## iancraig10

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* 
_I think so, apart from all those stupid yellow cards! Jan we'll beat the English for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 

what ..... at football or do you mean literally, 'beat' and get more cards for your collection? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ian


----------



## Skylab

Well, my Headfive now has more than 150 hours on it. This will be my last report in it's sound, as Jan suggested 150 hours break in, but I don't think it changed much after 50 hours. Basic character is still the same -- a reasonably detailed, transparent amp that is a little warm and a little sweet. I've played all sorts of music on it and it never fails to please. Even less well recorded material still plays well. I find myself tapping my toes a lot while music is playing through the Headfive.

 I still like it best with my HD595's, although I have enjoyed it a lot with my DT990/250, and with my HHF-1 and my HD600's. 

 So the story goes -- if there is a better amp for $250, I haven't heard it. Certainly the H5 sounds better than any of the portable amps I have heard in this price range, and it sounds better to me than the very good $350 Xin SuperMacro 3 V6. I wish I could compare it directly to the Headroom Micro but I don't have one.


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iancraig10* 
_what ..... at football or do you mean literally, 'beat' and get more cards for your collection? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ian_

 


 LOL, I mean we'll win the game! No more yellows for us!


----------



## Andrea

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* 
_and it sounds better to me than the very good $350 Xin SuperMacro 3 V6._

 

Your Supermacro probably has the standard AD8397 inside. If this is the case, I'm not surprised at all. In fact, I'd be absolutely amazed if it were the other way around. That's about how high I think of the AD8397


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Andrea* 
_Your Supermacro probably has the standard AD8397 inside. If this is the case, I'm not surprised at all. In fact, I'd be absolutely amazed if it were the other way around. That's about how high I think of the AD8397 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Could be, which is why I am going to order a SM4 today with a different op-amp


----------



## Andrea

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* 
_Could be, which is why I am going to order a SM4 today with a different op-amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, the AD8397 was anything but transparent and refined, in my Go-Vibe 4. Op-amps like OPA2227 or AD823 sounded better (used unbuffered) than the AD8397 with my HD650. Buffered, much better.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Andrea* 
_Yeah, the AD8397 was anything but transparent and refined, in my Go-Vibe 4. Op-amps like OPA2227 or AD823 sounded better (used unbuffered) than the AD8397 with my HD650. Buffered, much better._

 

Uh O lets pick on another amp well were at it....I still like my Govibe4 with the AD8397, and do not find any problems with it.

 Of course the Headfive is defintley a better amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Go-vibe is great for portable use.

 I wonder if there is an amp that Andrea won't criticise


----------



## Andrea

The $95 Shellbrook Mini Head sounds far more transparent and refined, to my ears, than the AD8397 Go-Vibe.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Shellbrook! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you read the feed back on them here? The customer service or lack there of? I wouldn't let my worst enemy order from them....


----------



## Azure

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_Shellbrook! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you read the feed back on them here? The customer service or lack there of? I wouldn't let my worst enemy order from them...._

 

Drew supposedly got his act together and limited his monthly quota of amps (And his amp line-up). Though it's still recommended to check out the feedback thread.

 Man, this HeadFive is REALLY enticing. I already spent my money on an M3, but I'm going to be coming into some more money soon that could be spent on one of these babies. More pictures (I'm surprised at the lack of pictures in this thread, especially with the excitement; maybe someone should create a thread dedicated to nice, high-quality pictures of the HeadFive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )?


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azure* 
_ More pictures (I'm surprised at the lack of pictures in this thread, especially with the excitement; maybe someone should create a thread dedicated to nice, high-quality pictures of the HeadFive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )?_

 

I added them in another post sorry LOL...Ill post here to


----------



## Azure

Is it me, or are those RCA jacks pretty close to each other? Has anybody tried using some IC's with fat connectors?


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azure* 
_Is it me, or are those RCA jacks pretty close to each other? Has anybody tried using some IC's with fat connectors?_

 

It looks a bit tight, but I am able to use my Monster MKII400 IC's just fine...


----------



## Skylab

Standard distance for PCB mount RCA's. I have pretty fat connectors on them with no problem.


----------



## afbug

You guys are using cheap freebie power cables or better ones? DIY or aftermarket? 

 Can you tell the difference in sound quality?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *afbug* 
_You guys are using cheap freebie power cables or better ones? DIY or aftermarket? 

 Can you tell the difference in sound quality?_

 

I am using a decent (better than throw away) power cable, but nothing exotic at all. Very thick but still came with some power amp I no longer have, not expensive aftermarket. I don;t really own any of those, so I can't try one.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *afbug* 
_You guys are using cheap freebie power cables or better ones? DIY or aftermarket? 

 Can you tell the difference in sound quality?_

 

Right now I am, but I ordered an Irong Lung cable....They have it on sale for $19.99 I can't find the link again I think was a link on there home page for sale....

 This shootout review done here might be of some helpt to ya

 Also I beleive some are using a sheiled 14gauge VOLEX branded computer cable...

 When I get the Iron Lung(ETA 6/28) I'll do some A/B and see if there is really any difference or not and report back....


----------



## afbug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_Right now I am, but I ordered an Irong Lung cable....

 This shootout review done here might be of some helpt to ya

 Also I beleive some are using a sheiled 14gauge VOLEX branded computer cable..._

 

lol Jelly fish. Yeah I was told that those 'hospital grade' ones are better. Please share your thoughts on those power cords when you receive them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh my, that thread is a lenghty read.


----------



## afbug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* 
_I am using a decent (better than throw away) power cable, but nothing exotic at all. Very thick but still came with some power amp I no longer have, not expensive aftermarket. I don;t really own any of those, so I can't try one._

 

I have some thicker ones too. Still deciding if a power cord upgrade will be worth it or not because I don't know if I'm able to tell the difference. I think the difference will not be as great as what interconnects can be.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *afbug* 
_I have some thicker ones too. Still deciding if a power cord upgrade will be worth it or not because I don't know if I'm able to tell the difference. I think the difference will not be as great as what interconnects can be._

 

I dunno either...cables are kinda like voodoo it seems like...you have the ones that swear up and down there there is a difference, then you have the other camp that says Rubish a cable is a cable.

 I am kind of the middle of the road...I refuse to use throw away cables (the onest that manufactures are so kind to throw in the box of your new expsensive electronics) but I can not and will not spend 100's of dollars on a cable. A) I am not Rockafeller, and B)I really think there is only so far you can upgrade a cable, the rest just seems like your paying for a name and some marketing...


----------



## Skylab

I have never been much into expensive aftermarket power cables. I certainly can't see using a $250 power cable on a $250 headphone amp.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* 
_I have never been much into expensive aftermarket power cables. I certainly can't see using a $250 power cable on a $250 headphone amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Neither can I, I had a hard time swallowing $19.95...If I was going to spend 250 bucks I would get a pair of Sen's red magic headphones


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_Neither can I, I had a hard time swallowing $19.95...If I was going to spend 250 bucks I would get a pair of Sen's red magic headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

BINGO!


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Well we are on the topic of Headfives and power, heh, How are you powering your headfive. Are you going directly to the wall, or are you using a surge prorector? I was using what i thought was a decent surge protector, then when I was unpackin I found an old Belkin SurgeMasterII gold and I remember how much it cost me so I hooked it up and moved the cheaper surge protector somewhere else....I have to say I noticed a bit more bass impact on my headfive, I didn't think a surge protector could hamper sound....


----------



## Skylab

Monster Power surge protector for me.


----------



## afbug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* 
_I have never been much into expensive aftermarket power cables. I certainly can't see using a $250 power cable on a $250 headphone amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I read the intro of that thread. On with the reviews section and see some of the prices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Skipped the rest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IMHO, 10% of the price of the amp/source should be a guage for getting a suitable power cable.

 c0mfortably_numb, a surge protector protects your equipment from electrical spikes too but that is all I know about surge protectors.


----------



## episiarch

BTW as long as we're digressing about power cables, if anyone wants to get their HeadFive a little closer to the wall as I did, Parts Express sells a right-angle power cord for about $4.


----------



## highgrovemanor

Regarding the power-cabling:

 I've always taken a weakest link in the chain approach to cabling....and if you update the cable...and put in a hospital-grade wall socket...what about the cheapo-wire thats inside the wall going to the breaker-box???? Video / analog / digital cables maybe, but I just don't see if for the last two feet on a power-cable.

 Left-over computer cable, here I come! Lets hope my amp(s!) arrived today!


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *highgrovemanor* 
_Regarding the power-cabling:

 I've always taken a weakest link in the chain approach to cabling....and if you update the cable...and put in a hospital-grade wall socket...what about the cheapo-wire thats inside the wall going to the breaker-box???? Video / analog / digital cables maybe, but I just don't see if for the last two feet on a power-cable.

 Left-over computer cable, here I come! Lets hope my amp(s!) arrived today!_

 

Well the one cable I was talking about (Irong Lung) it has hospital grade ends, but as far as I can tell from the pic, its a standerd 3 prong so it will fit a regular outlet...


----------



## crazyhatusc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_Well we are on the topic of Headfives and power, heh, How are you powering your headfive. Are you going directly to the wall, or are you using a surge prorector? I was using what i thought was a decent surge protector, then when I was unpackin I found an old Belkin SurgeMasterII gold and I remember how much it cost me so I hooked it up and moved the cheaper surge protector somewhere else....I have to say I noticed a bit more bass impact on my headfive, I didn't think a surge protector could hamper sound...._

 

I've got mine going through a PS Audio Ultimate Outlet and a PS Audio Power Punch cable that I picked up for $30 in the FS forums. The Ultimate Outlet did wonders for my Creek 5250SE speaker amp and helped out the Headfive too.


----------



## Ymer

Does this amp match well with Grado (SR225), Beyer (770 and 880) and Sennheiser (580,600,650) alike? Or am I asking for too much?


----------



## Dash

My Head-Five arrived this afternoon. I have had but a few hours with it, but it looks promising. Its easily the best amp Ive owned to date. I like the fact that it seems so effortless in its approach to music. Nothing seems to tax it. It drives my AKG501 with authority. I believe I understand the term black now as well. There is dead silence between songs and notes. The music seems more engaging. Well, that's my quick impressions. Ive also decided, based on the supposed synergy with Grados, to give them another go. The SR60 left me burned on the Grado sound but decided that the Alessandro MS2 just may be the ticket for my burgeoning metal collection needs. Thanks to Dr Meier for affording us the opportunity and supporting community.


----------



## Sinwerm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_Right now I am, but I ordered an Irong Lung cable....They have it on sale for $19.99 I can't find the link again I think was a link on there home page for sale....

 This shootout review done here might be of some helpt to ya

 Also I beleive some are using a sheiled 14gauge VOLEX branded computer cable...

 When I get the Iron Lung(ETA 6/28) I'll do some A/B and see if there is really any difference or not and report back...._

 

http://www.2baudio.com/ is the link for the sale price on the jelly fish PSU cable. I bought 2 one for the Headfive the other for my Zhaolu DAC. I don't expect them to make a real sound difference , just figured for the price they would be fitting. I have them now , they are a very nice thick cable and have sturdy connects. They are full hospital grade cable incuded. I think that means better shielding ect... good for the price and the reviews on the shootout were very good. [EDIT] on the link page go to the bottom and click the link for SALE PRICES (sorry) cant hotlink to it.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sinwerm* 
_http://www.2baudio.com/ is the link for the sale price on the jelly fish PSU cable. I bought 2 one for the Headfive the other for my Zhaolu DAC. I don't expect them to make a real sound difference , just figured for the price they would be fitting. I have them now , they are a very nice thick cable and have sturdy connects. They are full hospital grade cable incuded. I think that means better shielding ect... good for the price and the reviews on the shootout were very good. [EDIT] on the link page go to the bottom and click the link for SALE PRICES (sorry) cant hotlink to it._

 

Yea I figured for the price, at the very least I will take comfort in Knowing that the power cable will not be the weak link.

 Right now my weak link is the stock break out cable on my EMU0404..Funny to have this nice of an amp, nice IC's, and now a nice power cord and have it connected to a Piece of junk break out cable with 2 radio shack 1/4" to RCA jack....

 I can only imagine how much better it would sound optical to a DAC like the Zahlou...Soon as I get some money and figure out what model to go for (what chip, and what upgrades are what) and what reseller to go with (chinese site DIY, or ifiaudio)


----------



## Eisenhower

My new setup:








 Wont be able listen to it for some time though. Looking at it is quite satisfying.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eisenhower* 
_My new setup:







 Wont be able listen to it for some time though. Looking at it is quite satisfying._

 

This is just my opinion but, when you do go to listen to your headfive, you may want to move it off the top of your computer case...Nice setup though


----------



## Eisenhower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_This is just my opinion but, when you do go to listen to your headfive, you may want to move it off the top of your computer case...Nice setup though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Why is that? Im running out of desk space.


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eisenhower* 
_Why is that? Im running out of desk space._

 

in a nutshell, computers are emf emitting monsters. 2-3mm of aluminium sheet will not attenuate low frequency emf very well, if at all. placing your amp away from the computer case will help.


----------



## Hevimees

I've been listening to the HeadFive for a week now, and so far I'm liking what I see and hear. This is my first headphone amp, so I can't make comparisons to any other amps, but I'll try to say something about this anyway.

 The amp is well built, it looks and feels good. The only complaint I have is about the blue Corda bag that came with the amp, since one of it's seams ripped almost instantly when I used it to carry some veggies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use a standard cheapo computer power cord. It sure as hell ain't hifi-grade cabling inside the walls, so I don't think the last metre is going to make a difference.

 My interconnects are DIY, with Tasker C850 silver-plated copper cable and WBT-copy RCA-connectors from Biltema (hard to solder, but otherwise good and very cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 For source I have so far been using my Marantz CD-17. I'll probably hook up my turntable sooner or later as well, but so far I haven't bothered to do so.

 My headphones are Beyerdynamic DT880s. They are somewhat bright phones in my opinion, so I was slightly afraid that they would be too bright with the HeadFive, but luckily this is not the case. The treble is nice and bright, but not overly so. The bass and middle frequencies are in nice balance as well, so I'd say this amp is a good all-rounder. I can listen to it for long times without any listening fatigue. When compared to my H/K HK970 integrated amplifier's headphone socket the HeadFive sounds fuller, warmer, less thin, and all in all it brings out more of the music inside those CDs.

 Thank heavens the channel balance is good as well. In this case the Alps potentiometer lives up to it's reputation.

 The downside (if it's fair to call it that) is that even an amp of this class is rather unmerciful for those badly made recordings. For example, Katatonia's Saw You Drown sounds like crap, thanks to all that distortion that's on the recording.

 I really don't have much of an opinion about the cross-feed feature on the amp. I've listened with it on and off, but haven't found myself favoring it either way. At least not yet.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I've posted a couple of comments about my HeadFive, but not here, so here are some early thoughts. I have about 15-20 hours on it so far, and have not yet noticed any kind of burn-in or other change.

 The fit and finish are quite nice. The amp is well put together, attractive and the controls are intuitive. It is a very good, well thought-out package. Quality is excellent. Further, the bag that came with it was a nice touch.

 The crossfeed is excellent. I can hear a slight dip in power when it's turned on, but it doesn't really make much of a difference.

 The sound is slightly warm, but it is detailed and fast. So far, it sounds excellent with the Grado HF-1. It is also good with the Sennheiser HD-650. However, it does not drive the AKG K-501 as fully as I've heard it driven. The K-501 doesn't hit all the lows I know it's capable of, though it comes close with the volume turned all the way up. I have not plugged in the AKG K-1000 yet.

 Overall, I'm very pleased with the amp. I'd like a little more power, but it does what it does very nicely. The sound is excellent, the crossfeed is, too, and the casing is of very high quality. No regrets, and I am happy with it by my bedside. Thank you, Dr. Meier!


----------



## Ymer

Anyone compared it to the Gilmore Lite yet?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Edit: Sorry 'bout the double post in an effort to correct spelling...*rolls eyes*


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Becomes apparent to my ears by personal experience now, how very dependant upon the recording itself, does make the event in our homes/at the ear enjoyable or not ... Such a loss of what is otherwise wonderful music is ruined at this first step in our reproduction chain totally out of our control;And even made worse by our high resolution equipment. Fortuantly,for myself, the Headfive and my HD-580s are more forgiving vs. more analytical in this regard...However, there is now at least 15% -20% of music which I would like to experience which is now unlistenable, especially in light of the fact that the really good stuff is marvelous in terms of its beauty, lovely voices and spectacular instruments and their tone , pitch, decay, timming and interplay... I can so much more enjoy flamingo guitar or full orchestra pieces or even often scoffed at pop music which was really well recorded with alot of its beauty lost on other reproduction equipment in my experience... This unfolding process of discovery of music both intrigues and is highly entertaining in itself, to me. I was aware of this before from time to time, but never more so than now with this present chain of reproduction equipment. After all, it really IS all about music and what it makes us feel, isn't it, really.....


----------



## gdpeck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_Becomes apparent to my my ears by personal experience now, how very dependant upon the recording itself, does make the event in our homes/at the ear enjoyable or not ... Such a loss of what is otherwise wonderful music is ruined at this first step in our reproduction chain totally out of our control;And even made worse by our high resolution equipment. Fortuantly,for myself, the Headfive and my HD-580s are more forgiving vs. more analytical in this regard...However, there is now at least 15% -20% of music which I would like to experience which is now unlistenable, especially in light of the fact that the really good stuff is marvelous in terms of its beauty, lovely voices and spectacular instruments and their tone , pitch, decay, timming and interplay... I can so much more enjoy flimingo guitar or full orchestra pieces or even often scoffed at pop music which was really well recorded with allot of its beauty lost on other reproduction equipment in my experience... This unfolding process of discovery of music both intreagues and is highly entertaining in itself, to me. I was aware of this before from time to time, but never more so than now with this present chain of reproduction equipment. After all, it really IS all about music and what it makes us feel, isn't it, really....._

 

Thanks for your impressions! This is good news (well except for the recordings rendered unlistenable) for me as I plan on using my Headfive with my HD580 when it arrives.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


 The downside (if it's fair to call it that) is that even an amp of this class is rather unmerciful for those badly made recordings. For example, Katatonia's Saw You Drown sounds like crap, thanks to all that distortion that's on the recording. 
 

That is really, in all likelihood, due to your DT880's, not the Headfive. If anything, the H5 will increase the number of recordings that are pleasant to listen too, due to it's slightly warm and forgiving sonic nature. The DT880's, on the other hand, while they have many strengths, are certainly on the "rtuhlessly revealing" side of the equation, and tend to decrease the number of recordings that are pleasant to listen to. The DT880 are remarkable headphones in many ways, but they do leave the recording nowhere to hide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That said, the H5 might be a good choice with them to take a bit of the edge off. I don't own DT880's anymore, but I'm sure I would have prefered the H5 with them over the Aria, which shares a bit of the same sonic signature as the DT880, which for me was "too much of a good thing".

 Head-fi (and all hi-fi) is about system synergy.


----------



## Sparky14

Re: Recording Noise Levels

 In my earlier posted review, I had an old classical recording which had significant background noise. Much to my surprise, the noise with the HD580s was very distracting, but with the DT880s I could barely hear the noise at all.

 I expected the brighter DT880s to be worse with noise, but at the frequency of the noise, I can only guess the DT880s have a dip while the HD580s have a peak.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sparky14* 
_Re: Recording Noise Levels

 In my earlier posted review, I had an old classical recording which had significant background noise. Much to my surprise, the noise with the HD580s was very distracting, but with the DT880s I could barely hear the noise at all.

 I expected the brighter DT880s to be worse with noise, but at the frequency of the noise, I can only guess the DT880s have a dip while the HD580s have a peak._

 

 Or might the ohm matching be more favorable "at your ears" in terms of the synergy between said cans and that which the H5 is fixed at; I refer to Meier-Audios Web sites"Tips&Tricks" section where ohm matching or lack thereof will result either/or, slight darkness/brightness, and can be tweaked/tuned as a modification by the enduser. Only offered as a possibility to explain the abberations we are reporting asside from the known sonic signitures of these cans. What was the ohm setting of the H-5??? Was it 1 Ohm? And, if I understand the principal Dr.Meier is refering to correctly, from this midpoint Ohm setting of the H-5, specific cans of higher Ohm and other much lower Ohm rated phones to posess slightly uncharacteristic tendencies, such as Sparky14 is experiencing with his Beyers, albeit favorable in terms of resolving less of the noise on said LP when compared to the Senns...Out on a limb here, I'm sure, but what the 'ell do I know?


----------



## episiarch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ymer* 
_Anyone compared it to the Gilmore Lite yet?_

 

I expect to do so this weekend. I'm waiting for some Vampire-type splitters to arrive so I can splice the HeadFive into the same home rig as my GLite and do reasonably proper side-by-side comparisons.


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_What was the ohm setting of the H-5???_

 

The manual says that the output impedance is 0 Ohms.


----------



## cclragnarok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_Or might the ohm matching be more favorable "at your ears" in terms of the synergy between said cans and that which the H5 is fixed at; I refer to Meier-Audios Web sites"Tips&Tricks" section where ohm matching or lack thereof will result either/or, slight darkness/brightness, and can be tweaked/tuned as a modification by the enduser. Only offered as a possibility to explain the abberations we are reporting asside from the known sonic signitures of these cans. What was the ohm setting of the H-5??? Was it 150 Ohms? And, if I understand the principal Dr.Meier is refering to correctly, from this midpoint Ohm setting of the H-5, specific cans of higher Ohm and other much lower Ohm rated phones to posess slightly uncharacteristic tendencies, such as Sparky14 is experiencing with his Beyers, albeit favorable in terms of resolving less of the noise on said LP when compared to the Senns...Out on a limb here, I'm sure, but what the 'ell do I know?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I assume that you are talking about output impedance of the amp.

 If I bought a headphone amp with only one 150Ohm output, I'd feel cheated.

 I expect headphone amps to have very small output impedance unless explicitly stated otherwise. AFAIK, most headphones (at least the Senns) nowadays are designed for low output impedances.


----------



## sjt78

Anyone notice after break-in any increases in bass depth with the H5? I like the amp so far, but it doesn't quite have great bass impact or depth. I have about 10 hours of listening on the amp so far. My tube amps are mopping the floor with the H5 as far as bass and I've owned solid state amps with more bass depth/impact. I'm hoping the H5 changes for the best over the next week or so.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* 
_The manual says that the output impedance is 0 Ohms._

 

True enough, it does doesn't it! So does my printout users manual.

 However I refer you to page one of the thread introducing the Headfive, where Dr. Meier quotes the Ohm impedance output as 1ohm as well as the other specs:

http://www4.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=171549

 Measures: 10,5 x 18 x 6 cm

 Weight: 0.7 kg

 Power supply: 110/115 or 220/230 Volts switchable

 Power uptake: 3 Watts

 Maximal amplification (1 kHz): 10 dB

 Maximum output: 12 Volts

 Input impedance: 12 kOhm

 Output impedance: < 1 Ohm
 Last edited by Jan Meier : 06-19-2006 at 04:27 AM.

 Further, aren't we speaking as to the "imput impedance", that being stated as 12 kOhms in terms of best matching to specific headphones and their Ohm rating having some effect upon brightness/darkness.... 120 Ohms being the national standard to quote Dr.Meier as taken from the Meier-Audio web site "T&T" section... Again, forgive any misinterpertation or misunderstanding as I offer this for discussion and perhaps as an explaination as to why some phones may have some slight uncharecteristic sound signatures albeit favorable as in Sparky14s case specifically.


----------



## Skylab

You have to step up to the HA-2 in Meier's line to get the 0 ohm and 120 ohm outputs.


----------



## wirbeltier

As Skylab pointed out correctly, its all about system synergy! I am listening to my A900's right now and after about 50 hours of breaking in the Head5, I strongly feel it deserves a little better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily, my birthday is approaching fast and I will get myself a new pair of cans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 So - what do you guys think after having some experience with the Head5: 

 Which of the following cans have the best synergy with this amp?

 The usual suspects: 
 Beyer DT880 
 Beyer DT990
 Senn 650
 AKG 701

 The not-so-usual suspect:
 ATH W1000

 Any other thoughts are -as always- very welcome!

 Cheers
 Klaus


----------



## cclragnarok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Andrea* 
_Does anyone know if the op-amps are class-A biased in the Headfive?

 Since they're socketed, by deduction I'm inclined to think that they probably aren't. In the HA-1 they were biased with 4,5 mA each (with simple resistors), an unusually high bias due to the unusually high output current of the LM6171. With other op-amps, that'd be exaggerated.._

 

Dr. Meier advised against using other opamps in the Headfive because of the high bias current. Therefore, I'd assume that it is the same as the HA1 in this regard.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

"Which of the following cans have the best synergy with this amp?"

 Having the HD-580s and liking its sonic warmth, comfort and bass... 

 If I were you,(upcomming B'Day present
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )I believe I would like to try the AKG 701s, to experience its qualitys coupled with the H-5...

 Personally I may go for the AKG-501s for its sonic qualitys coupled withe our H-5 before it disapears from the marketplace .

 Then, I might like to venture over to the aggressive side to experience the A/Grado RS-1 synergy also...

 I vote for the AGK-701 for you, based upon what I've read: Again, simply on speculation....


----------



## vorlon1

Quote:


 So - what do you guys think after having some experience with the Head5: 
 Which of the following cans have the best synergy with this amp? 
 

Klaus,

 I'll quote from an earlier post of mine about the K 701's, "It sounds excellent with my K 701's and really creates an excellent soundstage and depth, and a certain airiness that sounds very right to me." It also sounds good with DT 880's but the K 701's sound really excellent with the H5, you get treble clarity without any treble harshness or too "sharp" a treble, which some other amps have produced sometimes with the K 701's (like my microamp for instance).


----------



## doctorjuggles

Klaus,
 While I really enjoy the HD650 out of the Headfive, I do enjoy my sounds warmer and more relaxed. The HD650 and the Headfive both display these characteristics, so combined this might be a bit much for some people.

 If you enjoy that sound, the HD650 and Headfive mate well. Otherwise, I'd say that the K701 might compliment it a bit better if you prefer a bit more detail and energy. The Headfive will also possibly tame the sibilance and brightness that some members have experienced with the K701.

 I haven't heard the two Beyerdynamic phones you've mentioned though.


----------



## Skylab

The Senn HD595 is a terrific match with the H5.


----------



## MrYman

I am listening to HeadFIVE right now (got it today, hurray!), using borrowed Beyerdynamic DT-770/250ohm and I see that the sound out of this amp is VERY different than the sound I was used to...

 I have HeadFIVE connected (audio and power cables both cheap though!) to *Focusrite Saffire* audio recording device (see my thread "External Soundcards" which has info and links about it & many others) and there are two obvious differences between Saffire built-in amp and HeadFIVE, 1st is the loudness of course, Saffire at max is like HeadFIVE at bit more than half, and 2nd is that Saffire has much, much "warmer" sound, kinda fuller-richer sound, while HeadFIVE is kinda sharp - almost too harsh... 

 Well, since I have no other reference it might be it's just me and that I need some time to "adapt" to this kind of amped sound... or perhaps the problem is the cable... or Saffire itself... Will buy new quality cables tomorrow and see... Beside cable the DAC plays its role too -- I don't know which DAC is inside the Saffire, but I guess it shouldn't be bad, well, if you visit that thread to which I gave link above, could you check about that?

 Ohh I think you can quickly tell me if the cable is the problem, if I pause the music with using DT770/250 via Saffire headphone out set at max volume there is NO noise at all (Saffire is connected via Firewire to my notebook), while HeadFIVE is noiseless till bit more than half it becomes quite noisy at max volume -- how's Head5 working for you??? Noiseless up to max volume?



 After exchanging headphones and sources I've found this out:

 -- Head5 with Saffire works poorly at high volume, I guess Saffire line-out is just too strong since if I have both Saffire and Head5 at max volume it's just too much (too loud). And even at low volumes I don't like the sound this combo produces...

 -- Head5 with PocketPC (expensive one) works clean, almost noiseless (noise is present, but only heard if focused at that), but the headphone-out of PocektPC is just too weak to drive Sennheiser HD-600 (300ohm) and Beyerdynamic DT-770 (250ohm), even when both PocketPC and Head5 are at their max volumes... it's even too weak to drive Beyerdynamic DT-250 (80ohm)! For comparision... if I put Westone UM2 (27ohm) directly to PocketPC the loudness becomes too high!

 -- Head5 with NEX ia (portable MP3 player) works incredibly better than the other two sources, simply perfect combo! (NEX ia too has only headphone-out, no line-out) Even HD-600 and DT-770 are very well driven. When max volume on both, it's too high by a bit (but GOOD to have reserve for LOW recordings). Well, this I find most interesting since Westone UM2 works about as loud on both PocektPC as on NEX ia!

 At first I thought the cheap cable is the problem, since Head5 was noisy when connected to Saffire, but when I connect the same cable to PocketPC or NEX ia there is almost no noise at all!


 Also, the sound of Head5 via PocketPC and NEX ia is MUCH fuller, richer, simply better than via Saffire, incredible!! Saffire is a professional little equipment, kinda strange, isn't it?


 Tomorrow I'll also try M-Audio Transit USB and Audigy 2 as source, shall see... But it seems I'll have to buy a quality DAC.... I'd prefer one which has optical line-in (both Transit and Audigy2 have optical-out). Any recommendations for not too much money???

 The disappointment so far is that Head5 is not a good combo with Saffire and my PocketPC, but the plesure of listening to NEX ia with Head5 make it up, and there are no regrets for having this sweet amp!!! It seems that it's just a bit delicate with whom you partner it.


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Andrea* 
_Since they're socketed, by deduction I'm inclined to think that they probably aren't._

 


 Could you please explain this statement?? DO you know any electronics at all????? What is the relation between socketed opamps and class A? 

 I have a PIMETA with socketed opamps and it is biased into class A. PPA's and M3's with socketed opamps may also be biased into class A. 
 Furthermore the HA-1 which is the base amplifier design for the headfive was also class A biased so why should the headfive(which has improved design) not be? 

 Manuel

 ps: please do us a favour, either get yourself a headfive, listen and then comment or just stop doing assumptions about headfives design, components quality and sound quality/signature.


----------



## utarch00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vorlon1* 
_(like my microamp for instance)._

 

Vorlon1

 Can you compare the H5 to the Microamp? You seem to be the only one that has both.

 Thanks


----------



## cclragnarok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* 
_Could you please explain this statement?? DO you know any electronics at all????? What is the relation between socketed opamps and class A? 

 I have a PIMETA with socketed opamps and it is biased into class A. PPA's and M3's with socketed opamps may also be biased into class A. 
 Furthermore the HA-1 which is the base amplifier design for the headfive was also class A biased so why should the headfive(which has improved design) not be? 

 Manuel

 ps: please do us a favour, either get yourself a headfive, listen and then comment or just stop doing assumptions about headfives design, components quality and sound quality/signature._

 


 Actually, I thought it was pretty clear what he meant. If the Headfive had the same level of bias current as HA1, then most other opamps would not work well in the Headfive. This negates one of the benefits of socketed opamps (opamp rolling).

 On the flip side, the presence of the socketed opamps would suggest that opamp rolling is an option, and this would mean that the Headfive is not as deeply class-A biased.

 Of cource, like I said in my previous post, he is probably wrong, as opamp rolling is not recommended in the Headfive because of the high bias current.


----------



## greenhorn

Manuel,

 Let's not feed the troll anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It will die in slow agony...


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrYman* 
_Saffire has much, much "warmer" sound, kinda fuller-richer sound, while HeadFIVE is kinda sharp - almost too harsh..._

 

The H5 might not be perfect, but it is definately not harsh in the treble. Just the opposite. I'm not sure if it's because your H5 is just fresh out of the box and not yet burnt in. Mine was warm sounding right from the start. Something is wrong somewhere with your setup if you find it harsh - maybe cables, I dunno. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrYman* 
_while HeadFIVE is noiseless till bit more than half it becomes quite noisy at max volume -- how's Head5 working for you??? Noiseless up to max volume?_

 

Do you mean background hiss? For me it depends on the headphones. When using high sensitivity IEMS (Ety ER6i), I hear some background hiss when the volume is higher than the 12 o'clock position. The hiss is much less than on my Little Dot Micro+. When I use my Sennheisers, I hear no hiss at all. The Senns are open headphones though, so it's harder to heard such things.


----------



## MrYman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* 
_The H5 might not be perfect, but it is definately not harsh in the treble. Just the opposite. I'm not sure if it's because your H5 is just fresh out of the box and not yet burnt in. Mine was warm sounding right from the start. Something is wrong somewhere with your setup if you find it harsh - maybe cables, I dunno._

 

I don't think it's cables, since there is no bacground noise when I put them in between of NEX ia and H5, only when I connect H5 with Saffire there is plenty of background noise.... So, I think it's simply that Saffire line-out is just too powerful, and H5 amplifies noise too much... But as said, it's not just noise which troubles me, but that Saffire makes H5 sound harsh.... Got an idea, will try to connect H5 directly to Saffire's headphone-out instead of line-out and see....

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* 
_Do you mean background hiss? For me it depends on the headphones. When using high sensitivity IEMS (Ety ER6i), I hear some background hiss when the volume is higher than the 12 o'clock position. The hiss is much less than on my Little Dot Micro+. When I use my Sennheisers, I hear no hiss at all. The Senns are open headphones though, so it's harder to heard such things._

 

Just now I've got H5 connected to M-Audio Transit USB, the discovery is that DT770/250 loudness is OBVIOUSLY too low directly on Transit while decent when via H5/Transit, but still much to be desired! Though the sound is good!

 It's quite obvious I'll have to invest in a DAC now (darn, now I think that it would be better to get Corda Aria in the first place!). So, any DAC recommendations which work well with HeadFIVE? I'd like DAC with optical-in and with powerful line-out, so HeadFIVE benefits from that.... Choices???

 Little pic with my yday testing setup: NEXia -> H5 -> HD600 & DT770


----------



## Zorander

Having burned-in mine for more than 120 hours already, I decided to finally hook it to my main rig. Impressions should be similar to what you have read already (minus the flame wars) and I can say it sounds good too with the HD-650 (edit: if a little bassier now). Let's see if this little amp will win my heart over the Creek in a few days time.


----------



## wirbeltier

...thanks guys!! The 701 is very tempting indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone for the W1000? I just love the AT-Exotic and the wood...

 Best
 Klaus


----------



## MrYman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* 
_Having burned-in mine for more than 120 hours already, I decided to finally hook it to my main rig. Impressions should be similar to what you have read already (minus the flame wars) and I can say it sounds good too with the HD-650 (edit: if a little bassier now). Let's see if this little amp will win my heart over the Creek in a few days time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well you seem to have great DAC (M-Audio SuperDAC), and it surely also has a powerful quality analog line-out for H5....

 I've just checked if M-Audio SuperDAC is still available somewhere, but it's out of production and sell... too bad.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrYman* 
_Well you seem to have great DAC (M-Audio SuperDAC), and it surely also has a powerful quality analog line-out for H5....

 I've just checked if M-Audio SuperDAC is still available somewhere, but it's out of production and sell... too bad._

 

Thanks for the compliments. I have been thinking of an upgrade to the DAC but, frankly being so very happy already with it, I am hard-pressed to find a reason to upgrade (other than simply for the sake of upgrading). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is my quick impression of the '120h+ burned-in' H5 (with the Creek OBH-21 as my reference amp and HD-650 as my choice of phone): 
 There is a slight bit more bass with the H5. I don't know how to accurately describe it though the word 'bloom' seems quite close to it. There does not seem to be any noticable mid-bass hump though, which is a good thing (edit: perhaps there is but I can't really tell today with this flu-ridden body - I should really be resting instead of wasting time on listening). 

 Where the Creek easily gets my feet tapping to the rhythm, the H5 does not come close in that department but compensates by seemingly bringing the music closer to you (more intimate). Perhaps it does have something to do with it supposedly sounding 'tubey' or, as far as my ears can tell, due to the thicker/more prominent mids. Level of detail retrieval does not seem any better/worse than the Creek nor does its performance with high frequencies. 

 The crossfeed module is so subtle I have difficulty deciding whether I prefer it on or off. For now I simply switch back and forth just for the heck of it. Is it better than the Creek? I don't think so but it certainly does not sound worse either. It is just different-sounding to me (yeah, a change once in a while isn't too bad). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

I have found, in my system, turning the H-5s volume down to 1 o'clock and turning up the 2ea. volume controls (L&R ch.) on my Foreplay tubed preamp to effect the same db in the HD-580s, really controls the drivers better IE nicer details on highs and better lifelike bass strings and drums. I suppose I am imputting more volts into the H-5 and not causing distortion @ the drivers by over driving the H-5... But this is quite a find to squeek out a more refined sound out of this combination of gears... 

 Any thoughts and or experiences/advice furthering my understanding as always, is appreciated;-}



 /Andrea remains on ignore


----------



## db597

@Hi-Finthen

 I always have the H5 set at the 12 o'clock position. Then I control the volume from the PC. I'm using XMMS (linux equivalent of winamp), and depending on the headphones, set the volume anywhere between about 35% to 75% - with the ER6i, I use 35%. With the HD595, I use 75%.

 The line out of my Marantz CD player is louder than from my PC. So when the H5 is hooked up to that, I use volumes between the 8 to 11 o'clock position.


----------



## Skylab

From the line out if my iMod iPod, 10:00 on the H5 represents 80db average on my HD595's. FWIW.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Well as promised as soon as I got my ILC Jellyfish cord I would post an impression....this is all just intial right now..

 Here is a pic to show the difference in size with these 2 cords 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I have to say I was very, very skeptical that a power cord could make any changes in the sound of an amp, to me it just didn't make sense. Well I would like to say I think I was wrong.

 The test subject was an alt -insane (eac+lame 3.97) rip of Eric Clapton Unplugged EMU 0404=>Monster MKII 400 IC's=>Foobar(no plugins)Sen HD485. I first listened with the stock power cord then swapped it out for the new Jellyfish, and I couldn't beleive it, the mids were more pronounced and the highs were allot more pronouced as well. In not beleiving this I switched back to the stock computer cable and the sound did seem to be more muffled....I tried my Grado's and noticed similar results. I will try to A/B this a bit more give this new cord time to break in and see if there is still a difference.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* 
_@Hi-Finthen

 I always have the H5 set at the 12 o'clock position. Then I control the volume from the PC. I'm using XMMS (linux equivalent of winamp), and depending on the headphones, set the volume anywhere between about 35% to 75% - with the ER6i, I use 35%. With the HD595, I use 75%.

 The line out of my Marantz CD player is louder than from my PC. So when the H5 is hooked up to that, I use volumes between the 8 to 11 o'clock position._

 


 Yes, I now hear the value at ear resolution, this choice of moderating the dbs elsewhere in our gears than at the H-5... I will impliment your 12 o'clock H-5 suggestion also. Thanx for the confirmation. Again, the balanced dynamics less any distortion w/better resolution of details has been found in this range...Especially noticable with busy complex music such as Dream Theater or YES....
 When switching to my other source with the foreplay(3 imputs), the Squeezebox, it has a handy remote with which to fine tune the dbs and I have found this to be best ranged in its 60%-75% for best resolution and also its obvious convience factor. I believe others will find this information useful...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm sure to many, this process of best settings to attain best resolution is obvious and my reporting of it is redundant. But I'm only a budding know it all(laughs)....

 Back to the melodys


----------



## gdpeck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* 
_From the line out if my iMod iPod, 10:00 on the H5 represents 80db average on my HD595's. FWIW._

 

Does the iMod increase the line out voltage (not sure if this is the correct term), over the line out voltage on an unmodded iPod? If so does Red Wine quantify how much it is increased?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gdpeck* 
_Does the iMod increase the line out voltage (not sure if this is the correct term), over the line out voltage on an unmodded iPod? If so does Red Wine quantify how much it is increased?_

 

At least subjectively, no, but I have no real way to measure it.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Headfellows,

 Just a few notes to a number of remarks.

 " The crossfeed module is so subtle I have difficulty deciding whether I prefer it on or off."

 With many recordings the effect is very subtle indeed. My suggestion, just for demonstration, is to disconnect one of the channel, thus listen to music in one channel only and now try the effect of the crossfeed filter. You will hear the difference very clearly now.

 "I have found, in my system, turning the H-5s volume down to 1 o'clock and turning up the 2ea. volume controls (L&R ch.) on my Foreplay tubed preamp to effect the same db in the HD-580s, really controls the drivers better IE nicer details on highs and better lifelike bass strings and drums. I suppose I am imputting more volts into the H-5 and not causing distortion @ the drivers by over driving the H-5."

 No, the HEADFIVE can not be overdriven! Its concept is such, that you could even place a 40V signal at the inputs if you like to and it will be faithfully reproduced. More likely your Foreplay is producing better sound at certain volume settings.

 > I always have the H5 set at the 12 o'clock position. Then I control the volume from the PC. I'm using XMMS (linux equivalent of winamp), and depending on the headphones, set the volume anywhere between about 35% to 75%

 Digital volume controls, both in winamp and in the driver settings of your soundcard, should normally always be set to maximum to achieve maximum resolution of the output signal. Setting volume to 50% will transform a 16 bit signal into a 14 bit signal!
 Exception: Sound may become worse if the analog output stage of the sound card is distorting with maximum output signals. Sometimes happens with bad implementations.

 Last remark with respect to the discussion on biasing currents.

 The input biasing currents of an opamp has nothing (!!) to do with the biasing current at the output that drives the output stage into class-A.
 Both the inverting and the non-inverting inputs of an opamp draw very small constant currents from the circuitry connected. These currents are rather high with bipolar inputs. They're very low with FET inputs. Therefore, inside the HEADFIVE, the bipolar LM6171 can not be exchanged for other opamps, most of which are FET opamps.

 Cheers

 Jan


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* 
_Digital volume controls, both in winamp and in the driver settings of your soundcard, should normally always be set to maximum to achieve maximum resolution of the output signal. Setting volume to 50% will transform a 16 bit signal into a 14 bit signal!
 Exception: Sound may become worse if the analog output stage of the sound card is distorting with maximum output signals. Sometimes happens with bad implementations._

 

One addtional note on this (correct me if I am wrong)....but with the EMU0404 and Foobar combo do not max either volumes....Leave EMU@ stock in the patch panel app and in foobar preferences only run like 65-75% or else clip city with the emu....

 You will see in the Patch panel app as the volume increase the meters start peakin in the red zone, back the volume off till it stays out of that zone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and of course control the volume with the Head5


----------



## Skylab

What's interesting to me is that, in my experience with power amps, FETs (MOSFETs specifically) tend to be warmer/"tubey"er, and Bipolars tend to be more analytical/brighter. Funny, then, that the Headfive is the warmest sounding Meier amp I have heard. Clearly something else contributes to this.

 But no matter, since it sounds great. Listening to the first UB40 album on it right now. Yum.


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* 
_> I always have the H5 set at the 12 o'clock position. Then I control the volume from the PC. I'm using XMMS (linux equivalent of winamp), and depending on the headphones, set the volume anywhere between about 35% to 75%

 Digital volume controls, both in winamp and in the driver settings of your soundcard, should normally always be set to maximum to achieve maximum resolution of the output signal. Setting volume to 50% will transform a 16 bit signal into a 14 bit signal!
 Exception: Sound may become worse if the analog output stage of the sound card is distorting with maximum output signals. Sometimes happens with bad implementations._

 

Thanks for the comments and tips Jan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The reason I usually set my amp to 50% volume is a habit from when the LDM+ was my only headphone amp. On that amp, the volume of the left and right channels were not perfectly balanced at very low or very high volumes - i.e. one side being louder than the other when the volume at the extremes. I was told that this is because volume pots are the most accurate in the middle of their range.


----------



## MrYman

Some new discoveries....

 I tried these setups thus far (headphones were Beyerdynamic DT-770 250ohm):

 1. Notebook/Foobar > Firewire > Focusrite Saffire Headphone-Out > DT-770
 2. Notebook/Foobar > Firewire > Focusrite Saffire Line-Out > HeadFive > DT-770
 3. Notebook/Foobar > Firewire > Focusrite Saffire Headphone-Out > HeadFive > DT-770
 4. Notebook/Foobar > USB > M-Audio Transit Headphone-Out > DT-770
 5. Notebook/Foobar > USB > M-Audio Transit Line-Out > HeadFive > DT-770
 6. Sony Discman D-223 (1bit DAC) > Headphone-Out > DT-770
 7. Sony Discman D-223 (1bit DAC) > Line-Out > HeadFive > DT-770
 8. PocketPC FS Loox720 > Headphone-Out > DT-770
 9. PocketPC FS Loox720 > Headphone-Out > HeadFive > DT-770
 10. NEX ia MP3 player > Headphone-Out > DT-770
 11. NEX ia MP3 player > Headphone-Out > HeadFive > DT-770


 The ones which work very well (in order, 1st is the best):
 11. 7. 3. 


 The ones which are sounding good but not loud enough (in order, 1st is the best):
 5. 1. 4. 9.


 The ones which suck (in order, 1st is the worst):
 2. 6. 8. 10.


 What surprises me the most is that Saffire line-out to H5 sucks while Saffire headphone-out sound great!


----------



## skyline889

My observations have been a bit odd. My amp has been burning in for the past 26 hours and so far my impressions have not coincided with what I've been reading. I've been testing it with my Headphile CD3000s as my reference and comparing it to my NAD C352 and NAD 3150 amplifiers. It sounds wonderfully clear and detailed but also a bit thin in the mid-range area. I also here no bass bloom but I'm in no way a bass head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Another thing I found odd, was that I prefer the crossfeed off with almost anything I listen to, I've found that the resolution actually drops a bit when switching to the crossfeed, and some detail in the mids and highs was also lost when using it. I'm rather confused right now.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Skyline I wouldn't worry to much yet, this amp seems to change around 50ish hours....Report what you hear once 50 hours pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also I wasn't to hot on the Crossfeed but I listened to it for 4 hours the other day and now I can't turn it off, I think it sounds allot better with it on....


----------



## db597

@skyline889

 That is indeed strange. Do you at least find that the amp is very "smooth" in terms of the treble? It's detailed, but the treble doesn't "bite" you (for lack of a better word). More like a Sennheiser's veiled sound than the piercing detail of a Grado.

 As for the crossfeed - I find that spatial positioning is slightly less well defined with it on. But I find it an acceptable trade off for the larger sound stage.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

But as Numb says, do give it a good breakin (with crossfeed ON) of 'bout 50hrs min. and then begin to listen critically . Although I do understand your concern due to it seemingly being different from other reports. There are so many variables. But the best thought is simply to wait until the 150hr mark to reserve judgements for your own peace of mind.
 But, it is always helpful for you to talk it out too...To dispense with the stress......LOL

 Hang in there!


----------



## Blueiz

I noticed quite a change right at about 50 hours and Jan mentioned to give it 150.... I'm up to about 65 hours.... I'm very happy so far... at least with my HD600s.... let us know if/as things change...


----------



## Herold

Hi, I received my H5! It works nice, it has great ballanced sound. But one thing is I have volume on max and H5 still play relatively quietly. It's not so loud how I expected. I have these phones: http://www.koss.com/koss/kossweb.nsf...&pc^fs^PRO4AAT

 I don't use amp or preamp and I have 'very common' cables.


----------



## doctorjuggles

Can you tell us a bit more about your source and anything that might be in between, please Harold.


----------



## Herold

I´m using Denon dcd-755. Please understand me properly, the loudness it´s not critical. But I thought, I will have volume on half and I could not bear it. Now I have it on max and I would still add about 20%. I'm testing it on Mahler symphonies.
 I think it will be in cables (they are bad) or in headphones.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Herold* 
_Hi, I received my H5! It works nice, it has great ballanced sound. But one thing is I have volume on max and H5 still play relatively quietly. It's not so loud how I expected. I have these phones: http://www.koss.com/koss/kossweb.nsf...&pc^fs^PRO4AAT

 I don't use amp or preamp and I have 'very common' cables._

 

That's strange. With the inefficient K601, 11 o'clock is about the normal listening volume level for me. It goes even lower with my Senns and Alessandro.


----------



## doctorjuggles

It sounds like something that would happen if the outputs from the source are set to low volume levels, but that would only happen with something with a built in control or pre-amp. I had the problem with my Shanling CD-T80 and sometimes I forget that the DAC1 is set low too. I can't think of why it might happen in this case, because I can't find any info on the Denon indicating it has a volume output control.

 Are you using the supplied Koss adapter for the headphones or are you using something else that might be attenuating the signal?


----------



## Herold

Adapter? I don't use adapter. There is only one cable from phones to H5 and then H5 is connected to denon with short RCA cable (this cable was packed in box with denon). H5 source cable is taken from old PC.


----------



## wush

Do your headphones have a 3.5mm plug or a full-size one? It definitely sounds like something is wrong.

 Normal listening volume for my K701 is about 9 O'Clock. At max volume, I can hear them through my bedroom door.


----------



## Zorander

Wow... you max the volume on the amp? Aren't you afraid of damaging the phones?


----------



## Herold

Quote:


 Do your headphones have a 3.5mm plug or a full-size one? 
 







 full-size


----------



## lini

Herold: Well, your headphones surely aren't the most efficient out there as well as comparatively high in impedance. Still, the gain on Headfive should be easily sufficient for most full-size components with a line level of ~ 2 V - even in combination with a moderately efficient & high impedance phone. Hence I'd rather suspect that the input level is set too low somewhere: Does your Denon sport two sets of line outputs (one fixed, one with volume control (with your Headfive being connected to the latter & the volume being set too low)) or something like that, by any chance? Or maybe it's something silly like the output volume of the line-outs being tied to the setting of the headphone output on the player...

 Greetings from Hannover!

 Manfed / lini


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

That is very strange Herold....I would start with the source, You don't have the left and right channels crossed do you? (Red to red | white to white) I know it sounds like an elementary question, but I like to start small befor going big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you have any other headphones, any other sources, and do have any more RCA to RCA cables?

 Also did you check the voltage (on the back of the head5) to make sure it is set for your Country?


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* 
_Wow... you max the volume on the amp? Aren't you afraid of damaging the phones?_

 

I have also turned the volume all the way up with my hd650 and nothing bad happened to the cans. it is impossible to listen at maximum volume for more than 5 secs but there is no distortion or other problems.


----------



## device manager

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wush* 
_Normal listening volume for my K701 is about 9 O'Clock. At max volume, I can hear them through my bedroom door._

 

I find 10 o'clock to be the sweet spot for my ears on typical audio playback, and once I get to 1 o'clock it causes fatigue. However when using PowerDVD 7 to watch movies the 2 o'clock setting is optimal, and I can max the volume without any audible distortion but it will eventually become uncomfortable.


----------



## scratchyvinyl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Herold* 
_Adapter? I don't use adapter. There is only one cable from phones to H5 and then H5 is connected to denon with short RCA cable (this cable was packed in box with denon). H5 source cable is taken from old PC._

 

Herold, try using another RCA cable to connect the Head-5 to your Denon. I once had a Sony RCA cable that would somehow lower the output of the source. Hope this helps.


----------



## dnl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lini* 
_Herold: Well, your headphones surely aren't the most efficient out there as well as comparatively high in impedance. Still, the gain on Headfive should be easily sufficient for most full-size components with a line level of ~ 2 V - even in combination with a moderately efficient & high impedance phone. Hence I'd rather suspect that the input level is set too low somewhere: Does your Denon sport two sets of line outputs (one fixed, one with volume control (with your Headfive being connected to the latter & the volume being set too low)) or something like that, by any chance? Or maybe it's something silly like the output volume of the line-outs being tied to the setting of the headphone output on the player...

 Greetings from Hannover!

 Manfed / lini_

 

Hey

 think I have to agree. I have these koss phones too but usually listen with MS2i's or HD650s. With the H5 and Koss phones Harold and I are using the H5 volume does have to be 3 to 4 o'clock on my cheap portable CD player - Sony D-EJ360 volume 9.33 out of 10. However with the echo indigo dj (relatively high source) less is needed (12 to 2) with the volume at 100%. With the H5 all the way up the indigo has to be less 50% volume or its too loud.

 dnl


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Solitary1* 
_A kill list, that's what we need, like Usenet.

 I don't usually get into these things. I've ordered my Headfive and am hoping it will get here before the weekend (so I can use the long holiday weekend to break-in & enjoy). I've been reading the various threads to get an idea of how everyone else THAT HAS BOUGHT THE @3%$&*^% AMPLIFIER feels about it with the various headphones out there and all. You've been crapping on at least 3 diffferent threads, have added absolutely nothing of use to anyone, alienated pretty much the whole forum, have to realize this, and you still won't go away or at least be quiet. Do you have a girlfriend, boyfriend, wife, husband, dog, cat or something to keep you occupied so the rest of us owners/potential buyers can get informed and share our experiences of from what I've been reading is a very nice amp at a ridiculously low price?_

 

Hello Solitary1, congrats on the purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like you'll be in for a fun weekend when the amp arrives...what source and headphones you plan on teaming up with the headfive

 Also ignore works pretty good, I hate to do that to someone but owell....but honestly if a person not saying any names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is dumpin on multiple threads then I think the handy report this thread may come in handy, I never used nor am I encouraging it, just wondering how it works...


----------



## skyline889

Well, I just tried swapping interconnects to see if it was those, but it made it even worse, silver with this amp and my headphones equals death.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* 
_





 Well, I just tried swapping interconnects to see if it was those, but it made it even worse, silver with this amp and my headphones equals death._

 

Hrmmm what did it do open the highs up to much? I am not sure what my monster MKII400's are made of (probally copper seeing as they were 40-50 dollars) 

 Have you tried any other sources sine you last reported?


----------



## skyline889

I tried it out of my Nakamichi OMS-5 and it got a little warmer, got almost the same results from my NAD C521BEE but the NAD was a little brighter and clearer than the OMS-5. I'm using my Pioneer QX-8000A, which is really warm, and has that characteristic early 70s' punch, as a pre-amp but it's still sybillant.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

That is strange, have to see if the good Dr. picks up on this and see what he thinks....

 Mine is leaning towards warmer then brighter, and with my Grado's it sounds about spot on...of course the Grado's are always overally bright, but this amp has seemed to tame them quit a bit.


----------



## skyline889

That's the strange thing though, the only Grados I've ever found to be too bright were the SR-325/325is, and the SR125s. My HF-1s usually sound magical but now all I can concentrate on is the "ssssssss".


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* 
_That's the strange thing though, the only Grados I've ever found to be too bright were the SR-325/325is, and the SR125s. My HF-1s usually sound magical but now all I can concentrate on is the "ssssssss"._

 

Can you give some tracks you have listened to demonstrating that, see if maybe I have them to...see what I hear.


----------



## Solitary1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_Hello Solitary1, congrats on the purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Looks like you'll be in for a fun weekend when the amp arrives...what source and headphones you plan on teaming up with the headfive_

 

See my sig. 

 Thanks for the advice, btw.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Solitary1* 
_See my sig. 

 Thanks for the advice, btw._

 

Oops skipped right over the Sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll have to let me know how it works out with the Silverstone EB01 USB DAC, I've been qui interested in that dac for a second computer here


----------



## granodemostasa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* 
_That's the strange thing though, the only Grados I've ever found to be too bright were the SR-325/325is, and the SR125s. My HF-1s usually sound magical but now all I can concentrate on is the "ssssssss"._

 

please note that the HF1 is a very different grado in terms of warmth, the other ones. i've found cold, bright, on the other hand referrs to treble, which only a few grados are out of control (thus, i think that some AT's are bright, while some grados are cold), but that's just mho.


----------



## skyline889

I know, that's why I mentioned that the only Grados that I've ever found to be narsh were the SR325/325is and the SR125s. The SR60s, 80s, 225s, RS1s, 2s, HF-1s, and HP2s, sound great. Never heard the PS-1s or GS1ks, but those are supposed to be even less bright than the others mentioned.


----------



## Skylab

Spending a little more time today with the combo of the Headfive and the Darth Beyers. This is not a combo I will use regularly because my Darth Beyers live in my main rig with the HA-2 II/SE. But decided to bring them to the office today to try to survive Friday.

 Well, I have to say, the Darth Beyers and the Headfive sound great together. When I first tried this combo briefly I thought that it was too much of a good thing, but I think as the amp has continued to break in it's gotten to the point where the midrange warmth of the H5 really benefits the Darth Beyers and the bass is powerful but tight, not boomy at ALL. Good stuff.


----------



## adhoc

My Headfive (#369) arrived in the mail today - snugly and securely packed and damage free. First impressions are good; it sounds... smooth, for lack of better descriptive words. It's also pretty damned solid for such a small amp.

 I'll only get to listen to it in detail though when I return from a holiday (that begins in a few hours time). No worries though - it'll just be burning in for the better part of a fortnight then.


----------



## Eisenhower

good call on the hd595, awsome match with the headfive


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eisenhower* 
_good call on the hd595, awsome match with the headfive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Totally agreed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I just need a better source (using a 6 year old low end Marantz). Does the spending ever end??!


----------



## Eisenhower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* 
_Totally agreed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I just need a better source (using a 6 year old low end Marantz). Does the spending ever end??!_

 

I dunno, Im pretty satisfied as it is right now with this combo. but I'll probally buy more stuff anyways, a dac and some 06' dt880's, then Im done, I swear.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eisenhower* 
_I dunno, Im pretty satisfied as it is right now with this combo. but I'll probally buy more stuff anyways, a dac and some 06' dt880's, then Im done, I swear._

 

The HD-650 arrived and are a nice improvement over the 580s which are the second pair found to be defective from Amazon with intermittant buzzyness even w/o source playing! All else remained equal, w/650s that problem has been eliminated(so it was the HP) and the better, smoother details on top with deeper controled bass is very pleasing indeed. But, it doesn't end there; I must know if the AGK-701s plays well with the H-5 and will be the one can I should like to keep; In transit as we speak.... I believe I will be able to choose between the two......Thats the theory..... That will end it, finished, i am sure of it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All obligatory sorrows applicable.....;-}


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

To the Beyer fans what do you think of matching *"DT 931's"* to this amp I know there 120ohm...I know that the AMP has a 0ohm output, put I seen some saying there going to or are using the DT880's (those I beleive are 120ohm) I really like the Beyer sound (I have the DT231's)

 I really want to use a higher end can with this amp, and really can't afford to spend 250-399 dollars right now, so I ordered some DT 931's used for a good price...(should be here in a few days) I guess if it doesn't work out I can resell them to someone that will be able to use them.

 Edit
 I emailed Jan and didn't see that he replied....looks like he is suggesting a 120 ohm adaptor (or solder 120ohm resisters in the can)

 One last edit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Anyone know were to find a 120 Ohm adapter? I'm all over google and can't seem to find one....


----------



## gdpeck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_T...
 One last edit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Anyone know were to find a 120 Ohm adapter? I'm all over google and can't seem to find one...._

 

Jan can help you out with that as well. He sold me a nice Oehlbach 120 Ohm adapter for use with my Porta Corda II (I think it is normally included with the Porta Corda II, but since I bought mine on a group buy it wasn't). I think it was about $20 US shipped, which isn't cheap, but I don't have the skills to be soldering resistors (or anything). It does a nice job with the Porta Corda and my low impedence headphones (MS1, KSC35, E2C) allowing me to put the volume at a slightly higher setting so that low volume channel mismatching, and scratchiness from the volume control are not issues. I'm unable to discern that the adapter changes the sound in any way.

 I'd also wait to hear from Jan before ordering. My understanding is that the gain on the HEADFIVE is low enough so that it can drive both low and high impedence headphones. So the adapter may not be necessary.


----------



## db597

Is there any need to match the impedance of the headphones to the impedance of the amp's output? I'm running 50 ohms cans on a 0 ohms output. But the sound quality already seems pretty fine to me.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* 
_Is there any need to match the impedance of the headphones to the impedance of the amp's output? I'm running 50 ohms cans on a 0 ohms output. But the sound quality already seems pretty fine to me._

 

I think 50Ω is fine ...I am just worried about the 120Ω, that is pretty high...and I know on the higher end amps, there is a high and low impedance selctor, I have a feeling I shouldn't of been so impatient to get a high end can, and saved up for a more sonically matched can, eh live and learn right?


----------



## HFat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* 
_Is there any need to match the impedance of the headphones to the impedance of the amp's output?_

 

No.
 Some cans are designed to run on amps with a higher output impedance, but my understanding is that in most cases a near-zero impedance output is better. Nothing to do with the headphones' impedance... high-impedance headphones are just more tolerant to higher-than-ideal output impedances.


----------



## HFat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_I really want to use a higher end can with this amp, and really can't afford to spend 250-399 dollars right now_

 

HD580s and K501s are pretty high-end and don't cost anywhere as much. HD595s and K601s can be had for significantly less too. Not to mention other brands (I'm less familiar with their pricing). Then you've got the used market... some discontinued models can be had for much cheaper.


----------



## BluesDaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HFat* 
_HD580s and K501s are pretty high-end and don't cost anywhere as much. HD595s and K601s can be had for significantly less too. Not to mention other brands (I'm less familiar with their pricing). Then you've got the used market... some discontinued models can be had for much cheaper._

 

I'll just say the H5 and the 501 make a great pairing. The H5 doesn't drive the 501 as loud as my HD 25-1 or even my Grados, but, then, it drives them loud enough! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice indeed!


----------



## vorlon1

I Quote:


 am just worried about the 120Ω, that is pretty high 
 

I don't see why you would need an adaptor, I've used 2004 DT880s and older DT990's (600 ohm) and they sound fine with this amp.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BluesDaddy* 
_I'll just say the H5 and the 501 make a great pairing. The H5 doesn't drive the 501 as loud as my HD 25-1 or even my Grados, but, then, it drives them loud enough! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice indeed!_

 

Well the problem I have with the 501 is my musical tastes, classic rock, alt rock. metal, nu-metal and some electronic music...From what I understand the 501 is a little bit lean in the bass department and is geared more towards classic music. At least that is what I have gathered in my searches. Well it is indeed a good value at $135 shipped still is more money then I have to spend right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hoped to be back workin sooner then now, I just got turned down for a job I been going back and forth with for 2.5 weeks now(interviews, phone interviews etc..) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This no money thing is defintley cramping my headphone hobby.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vorlon1* 
_I

 I don't see why you would need an adaptor, I've used 2004 DT880s and older DT990's (600 ohm) and they sound fine with this amp._

 

Vorlon, thanks for that information....makes me feel a bit better about my decision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess the determining factor will be when I get them and plug them in


----------



## lini

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vorlon1* 
_I don't see why you would need an adaptor, I've used 2004 DT880s and older DT990's (600 ohm) and they sound fine with this amp._

 

Because the DT931 tends to sound too bright when driven from a 0 Ohm output.

 Greetings from Hannover!

 Manfred / lini


----------



## Herold

Today, I tried the H5 with another headphones (Phillips HP840) and they sound much louder then Koss. The normal listening level whith these headphones is around 11h. So, it's in the headphones. => next station: Audio technica ATH-W1000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW: Thanks for help to all.


----------



## afireinside

Just got mine, testing it out with my beyer DT770s. Wow it makes the bass NUTS! The recessed mids are a bit more apparent now and the overall detail is better. The amps crossfeed makes a notable difference as well. I'm very happy with the amp already and I'm sure it will get even better after burn in. I might do a comparison to my total airhead later tonight. Thanks for the great product Jan! Now I need to get a better source...


----------



## device manager

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *afireinside* 
_Now I need to get a better source... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Your source is fine; you need a better DAC.


----------



## afireinside

Well that's what a ment. A new DAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Saving for a zhaolu.


----------



## jriems

Just got the H5 this afternoon, and auditioned it right out of the box. My upgraded cables are enroute, so I had to make do with what I currently have on hand - basic power cable, and a really, really crappy Ratshack mini-to-RCA interconnect.

 I hooked the H5 up directly to my A/C powered SONY D-35 Discman via line-out, using the only decent cans I currently own, the DT990 600 ohm's.

 Initial impression is that the power capacity seems a bit underpowered for the DT990's. Comfortable listening position on the volume knob for me was 3-o'clock, and I could max it out without causing undue discomfort. I then tried using the D-35's headphone-out set to maximum volume, and that gave the setup a bit more teeth. Equivalent listening level was now around 1-o'clock.

 As to the sound of the H5, I was immediately impressed. This is my first standalone headphone amp besides the LDM+, and within a few minutes of listening to Pat Coil: Just Ahead, I was picking out detail I had never heard before. I also have not had any experience with crossfeed, but after engaging it, I didn't want to turn it off. The difference was at first subtle, but as I A/B'd it on several songs, I realized that although it altered the soundstage making it a bit less broad, it gave detail to instruments that previously were getting buried. This has been one of my favorite CDs for years so I know it pretty well, and the H5 definitely changed my perception in many, many areas - almost all for the better!

 I can't wait to get my cable upgrades - although they're nothing fancy (just an Iron Lung Jellyfish power cable and a Straight Wire Portable interconnect from Headroom) I hope they can improve on the overall performance in a tangible way.

 The only thing that concerns me is whether my hearing might actually be less stellar than I had thought based on the volume level situation I detailed. My hope is that it's just the DT990s that are a bit difficult to drive, or the line-out level on the D-35 that's a bit low. I would hate to think I simply don't hear as well as I used to...


----------



## vorlon1

Quote:


 I would hate to think I simply don't hear as well as I used to... 
 

I wouldn't worry about your hearing, I have 600 ohm DT 990's also and they are harder to drive than K 701's or DT 880's, so I'm sure your hearing is fine.


----------



## Sinwerm

Finally got all the pieces to the puzzle im putting together , Head5 , Zhaolu D2 (Mod version) X-FI Platinum (bit perfect coax-feed) , Ram audio interconects and Coax (very nice for the price , about 100 USD for both) Jellyfish P.S. cables all around. (akg 701s) oops forgot LOL.

 With about 25 Hours of burn in (all components new) right now. This set-up sounds vastly different than it did out of the box. I found the high-end very bright and almost too sharp on the first listen seemed like very little "weight" to the bass mid-range was good. The detail however of everything blew me away , I attribute this to the Head5.

 With about 25 hours of burn in the smoothness everyone has described is starting to make me drool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The "too bright" highs have gone away the bass is now more forward but a little uncontrolled and the smooth sound makes the mids buttery. Needless to say I think things will balance when the full burn in the good Dr. reccomends of 150 hours gets done.

 To put it in a nutshell WoW ! Im hooked on the detail now and the smooth buttery sound. It seems so odd though to have this range of detail and the smoothness it is like the best of both worlds. Very happy , waiting for more burn in time. 
 P.S.
 I did find I needed to adust the volume on the headfive as I was burning it in , I was getting a rise in sound levels , had to turn it down ! LOL . I also seem to sensetive to higher end so that is why I may have found it to bright right off the bat. I thought you lose that as you get older ? 35 now.


----------



## MTsoul

Seems like almost everyone's gotten their H5 already. It's been 13 days since it shipped out last Monday.. Maybe I should contact Jan..


----------



## device manager

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sinwerm* 
_Finally got all the pieces to the puzzle im putting together , Head5 , Zhaolu D2 (Mod version) X-FI Platinum (bit perfect coax-feed) , Ram audio interconects and Coax (very nice for the price , about 100 USD for both) Jellyfish P.S. cables all around. (akg 701s) oops forgot LOL.

 With about 25 Hours of burn in (all components new) right now. This set-up sounds vastly different than it did out of the box. I found the high-end very bright and almost too sharp on the first listen seemed like very little "weight" to the bass mid-range was good. The detail however of everything blew me away , I attribute this to the Head5.

 With about 25 hours of burn in the smoothness everyone has described is starting to make me drool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The "too bright" highs have gone away the bass is now more forward but a little uncontrolled and the smooth sound makes the mids buttery. Needless to say I think things will balance when the full burn in the good Dr. reccomends of 150 hours gets done.

 To put it in a nutshell WoW ! Im hooked on the detail now and the smooth buttery sound. It seems so odd though to have this range of detail and the smoothness it is like the best of both worlds. Very happy , waiting for more burn in time. 
 P.S.
 I did find I needed to adust the volume on the headfive as I was burning it in , I was getting a rise in sound levels , had to turn it down ! LOL . I also seem to sensetive to higher end so that is why I may have found it to bright right off the bat. I thought you lose that as you get older ? 35 now._

 

Our systems are nearly identical, and your description of burn-in is exactly what I've experienced as well. What's your Zhaolu config? I have the discrete headamp disconnected, 3x 2604's, CS4398 DAC, Blackgates, and Dale resistors.


----------



## skyline889

Well, the sybillance I had has resided quite a bit. I'm not sure if it's the cables finishing up their burn-in at about 150 hours, or the amplifier running through the 100 hour mark, but it's starting to become warmer and more full-bodied everyday. Hopefully once it hits 150 hours everything will sound great.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jriems* 
_
 The only thing that concerns me is whether my hearing might actually be less stellar than I had thought based on the volume level situation I detailed. My hope is that it's just the DT990s that are a bit difficult to drive, or the line-out level on the D-35 that's a bit low. I would hate to think I simply don't hear as well as I used to..._

 

More likely it's the output level provided by your source. With my iMod iPod, I gut PLENTY of volume with my DT990 (250 ohm) with the volume at the 11:00 position on the H5. I'm sure the 600 ohm ones you have are harder to drive, but you still might not be getting enough voltage from your source.


----------



## jriems

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vorlon1* 
_I wouldn't worry about your hearing, I have 600 ohm DT 990's also and they are harder to drive than K 701's or DT 880's, so I'm sure your hearing is fine._

 

My ears thank you for putting them more at ease with your observations. I'm sure it's more of a lack-of-burn-in/weak-line-out-level/600-ohm-can combination that's the culprit.


----------



## db597

Check that you've not got AVLS enabled on your discman. On mine, it caps the max volume at 6/10.


----------



## jriems

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* 
_Check that you've not got AVLS enabled on your discman. On mine, it caps the max volume at 6/10._

 

Thanks for the tip, but the D-35 doesn't have AVLS.

 I tested the H5 today with my iRiver 899T (which has no line out), and found that if the volume on the 899T is set to around 30 (out of 40) it's about the same level as the line out level of the D-35. So more or less, they're not too different.

 We'll see what happens when I get the new cables hooked into the system. And, like one other poster mentioned, hopefully during extended burn-in the volume level capacity of the H5 may increase a bit.

 Bottom line, however, is that at around 2 to 3 o'clock it's plenty loud for my needs.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

How does it compare to the H5 "To your ear with your source, with your cans"? As a referance...



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jriems* 
_Thanks for the tip, but the D-35 doesn't have AVLS.

 I tested the H5 today with my iRiver 899T (which has no line out), and found that if the volume on the 899T is set to around 30 (out of 40) it's about the same level as the line out level of the D-35. So more or less, they're not too different.

 We'll see what happens when I get the new cables hooked into the system. And, like one other poster mentioned, hopefully during extended burn-in the volume level capacity of the H5 may increase a bit.

 Bottom line, however, is that at around 2 to 3 o'clock it's plenty loud for my needs._


----------



## Sinwerm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *device manager* 
_Our systems are nearly identical, and your description of burn-in is exactly what I've experienced as well. What's your Zhaolu config? I have the discrete headamp disconnected, 3x 2604's, CS4398 DAC, Blackgates, and Dale resistors._

 

Same config but not sure of the Dale resistors , I do have the reddish colored Elna caps at resistors , Black gates , DY 2000 (ceramic) in place of one of the 2604's. Have not disconnected the stock headamp yet forgot , did you notice a difference ? I got mine from Hong kong , has all the mods offered minus the discrete headamp and the better Elna's at the resistors. Link here http://www.diykits.com.hk/dac.html oh yeah it is also the CS4398 chip. Keeps sounding better and better. Really a great set-up for the price as you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Cheers


----------



## jriems

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_How does it compare to the H5 "To your ear with your source, with your cans"? As a referance..._

 

OK, here's a fairly quick head-to-head:

 1) 899T (100% volume) -> LDM+ -> DT990 (600 ohm)
 2) 899T (100% volume) -> H5 -> DT990 (600 ohm)

 - Sound can first be heard clearly at 9:00 position on LDM+; 8:00 position on H5
 - Otherwise, their respective sound levels seem very similar. When both are maxed, the volume level seems almost identical. Positioning of the knob is slightly different between the two - for example even though they sound very similar in volume at 3:00, the H5 seems to be louder at 2:00. At 12:00 the LDM+ seems ever so slightly louder.

 Bottom line, at least from a quick test, is that they are remarkably similar in total volume output - "To my ear with my source, with my cans."

 I can't speak to sound quality comparisons yet. I want the H5 to achieve full burn-in before I compare the two in more depth.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

You know, I have also become more aware of this practice of realizing the sonic gain of turning the knob to the left and hearing more subtlties although i enjoy my bass and dynamics too. However, my listening maturation process has led to less volume and more "majik" perhaps its less distortion or mids being overpowered by the power of impressive bass. Its all what we like, the prefered music type also, and therefore what we might expect from a more expensive piece than the present referance. Offered only to give you my evolution and what i hear and at what levels. Note Edited: I still jack it up louder on certain tracks for a more visceral impact that certain music is meant to be played at above my normal range being: Squeezebox@50%>Foreplay tube preamp @ 50%>H-5@1o'clock>Hd-650s does that for me, with fine tunning to a given recording +/- 5%; I just know that above this, "my normal level" is not humanly sustainable; Read: healthy! FWIW/IMO
 Good luck-

 Back to the melodys
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jriems* 
_OK, here's a fairly quick head-to-head:

 1) 899T (100% volume) -> LDM+ -> DT990 (600 ohm)
 2) 899T (100% volume) -> H5 -> DT990 (600 ohm)

 - Sound can first be heard clearly at 9:00 position on LDM+; 8:00 position on H5
 - Otherwise, their respective sound levels seem very similar. When both are maxed, the volume level seems almost identical. Positioning of the knob is slightly different between the two - for example even though they sound very similar in volume at 3:00, the H5 seems to be louder at 2:00. At 12:00 the LDM+ seems ever so slightly louder.

 Bottom line, at least from a quick test, is that they are remarkably similar in total volume output - "To my ear with my source, with my cans."

 I can't speak to sound quality comparisons yet. I want the H5 to achieve full burn-in before I compare the two in more depth._


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Well I got my used DT931 250 ohms, They defintley kill the DT231 (the only other Beyer I have herd) They do seem a bit bright, but nothing unbearable. Seems like you I use the volume knob a bit more with these cans, for normal listening I am around 1:30 and 2:00

 I haven't done much critical listening as the person I bought them from said they only have about an hour of use on them, so I'll have to burn them in and see what I think, I am loving the silver velour pads though, so soft =)


----------



## opti

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jriems* 
_OK, here's a fairly quick head-to-head:

 1) 899T (100% volume) -> LDM+ -> DT990 (600 ohm)
 2) 899T (100% volume) -> H5 -> DT990 (600 ohm)

 - Sound can first be heard clearly at 9:00 position on LDM+; 8:00 position on H5
 - Otherwise, their respective sound levels seem very similar. When both are maxed, the volume level seems almost identical. Positioning of the knob is slightly different between the two - for example even though they sound very similar in volume at 3:00, the H5 seems to be louder at 2:00. At 12:00 the LDM+ seems ever so slightly louder.

 Bottom line, at least from a quick test, is that they are remarkably similar in total volume output - "To my ear with my source, with my cans."_

 

Huh? Come again? The H5 and LDM+ have similar volume levels?

 I found the LDM+ very underpowered going from an iPod 4G lineout to my HD-580s, so I returned it. I was considering going for a HeadFive instead. Perhaps I should rethink that.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *opti* 
_Huh? Come again? The H5 and LDM+ have similar volume levels?

 I found the LDM+ very underpowered going from an iPod 4G lineout to my HD-580s, so I returned it. I was considering going for a HeadFive instead. Perhaps I should rethink that._

 

I don't think that can be, I have never herd the ldm+ but it's using a single max9724 opamp, and battery powered. The H5 is using 4 LM6171 opamps, and is mains power only , how can these 2 amps come anywere close in comparision?


----------



## cclragnarok

Some of you seem to be confusing the gain of the amps and the amount of power an amp has.

 I think Meier amps tend to have low gain. This doesn't mean that the amp is underpowered. It just means that you might not get enough volume when you use a source with low output.

 If you want an amp with high gain, you should buy an amp like the Xenos 3HA. That amp has such high gain it's annoying sometimes with sources with high output level.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Its LOUD and costs less too! You could buy two, mod them one for each channel and still save some money. Plus you can take it mobil... Its a JEWEL!!! This H5 is a flash in the pan, I am sure of it...Or so we're told! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *opti* 
_Huh? Come again? The H5 and LDM+ have similar volume levels?

 I found the LDM+ very underpowered going from an iPod 4G lineout to my HD-580s, so I returned it. I was considering going for a HeadFive instead. Perhaps I should rethink that._


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_Its LOUD and costs less too! You could buy two, mod them one for each channel and still save some money. Plus you can take it mobil... Its a JEWEL!!! This H5 is a flash in the pan, I am sure of it...Or so we're told! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So Andrea the H5 basher says the LDM+ is better, then it must be....I mean come on look how he proved his knowledge in this thread


----------



## jriems

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *opti* 
_Huh? Come again? The H5 and LDM+ have similar volume levels?

 I found the LDM+ very underpowered going from an iPod 4G lineout to my HD-580s, so I returned it. I was considering going for a HeadFive instead. Perhaps I should rethink that._

 

Just to be clear, in *my* setup using *my* cans, when doing a volume comparison, both amps max out at around the same volume level.

 My LDM+ is the normal gain version, for the record. I briefly had the low gain LDM+ and was able to trade it in due to some problems with the inputs. The normal gain replacement LDM+ definitely gets louder than the low gain LDM+ (that should be no surprise, after all).

 I also want to be clear that I'm not comparing any other aspect of the LDM+ and the H5. I've got no axe to grind, and am in no way saying the LDM+ is a superior amplifier to the H5. They are two completely different animals with completely different uses.

 Folks, I'm a n00b here - just check my join date and post count. Even though I've listened to music for years, I have an extremely modest collection of equipment. I'm just finally getting into some of this stuff so don't by any means take any reviews or thoughts I have as some kind of professional gospel truth! Do your own comparisons and report back your findings. That's what makes this all so interesting.


----------



## jriems

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_I am loving the silver velour pads though, so soft =)_

 

They really are nice, aren't they? I'm really enjoying them on my ancient 990s.


----------



## opti

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jriems* 
_Just to be clear, in *my* setup using *my* cans, when doing a volume comparison, both amps max out at around the same volume level._

 

I know, I know. Standard disclaimers. But I don't see why results would be different on other setups. You have eliminated other variables, after all.

 So based on my (admittedly limited) experience, it seems that either a) The iPod 4G lineout has a very low volume level, or b) the H5 and LDM+ are geared toward lower-impedance headphones. Which is it?


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *opti* 
_I know, I know. Standard disclaimers. But I don't see why results would be different on other setups. You have eliminated other variables, after all.

 So based on my (admittedly limited) experience, it seems that either a) The iPod 4G lineout has a very low volume level, or b) the H5 and LDM+ are geared toward lower-impedance headphones. Which is it?_

 

Opti, there's something wrong with your setup. It's not the amps. Look for Andrea's thread on the LDM+. He uses a HD650 on the LDM+. It's loud enough for him at the 2 o'clock setting. And he's not the only one who finds the volume fine. So either you're listening at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 volumes, or your source input signal is too weak. It's possible that your iPod is defective? You should try other sources, like your PC, or a HiFi etc to confirm.


----------



## Andrea

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cclragnarok* 
_If you want an amp with high gain, you should buy an amp like the Xenos 3HA. That amp has such high gain it's annoying sometimes with sources with high output level._

 

This suggestion is spot on... I almost couldn't even use the 3HA in between my home CDP and an HD595 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Oh and more on topic, an amplifier's gain has nothing to do with its output power. Headfive and LDM+ may have a similar internal gain setting, but the Headfive has a much larger disposable output voltage swing (thanks to the much higher supply voltage), and also around 3 times the output current, if ever the headphones were so hard to drive as to demand all that current.


----------



## opti

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* 
_Opti, there's something wrong with your setup. It's not the amps. Look for Andrea's thread on the LDM+. He uses a HD650 on the LDM+. It's loud enough for him at the 2 o'clock setting. And he's not the only one who finds the volume fine. So either you're listening at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 volumes, or your source input signal is too weak. It's possible that your iPod is defective? You should try other sources, like your PC, or a HiFi etc to confirm._

 

I looked at that thread, you're right... though it would be nice to know what sort of material he was listening to.

 Presumably many here are finding the HeadFive to drive the HD-580/600/650 just fine, so perhaps I should just go for it, and give it a little more time. Also I was planning to get a Turbodock III for the iPod. I don't know if that will make a difference in the volume, but if there's anything wrong with the lineout of my iPod, I'd guess that it's in the dock.


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *opti* 
_I looked at that thread, you're right... though it would be nice to know what sort of material he was listening to.

 Presumably many here are finding the HeadFive to drive the HD-580/600/650 just fine, so perhaps I should just go for it, and give it a little more time. Also I was planning to get a Turbodock III for the iPod. I don't know if that will make a difference in the volume, but if there's anything wrong with the lineout of my iPod, I'd guess that it's in the dock._

 

If you're using the HeadFive, I presume you will be listening to it at home. In that case, you can connect it to your PC also. That maybe louder than your iPod. When connected to my Marantz CD48, and using the Senn HD595, the volume knob of my H5 is usually at the 8-9 o'clock position! 

 Also, as a matter of health, you may want to ask a friend to check out your setup - just to verify that you are listen at sane volume levels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jriems

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *opti* 
_But I don't see why results would be different on other setups. You have eliminated other variables, after all._

 

What results are you referring to - is there another LDM+/H5 comparison thread that I missed?

 As to variables, there are still a couple in the mix: the 6" interconnect between the 899T and the LDM+, and the mini-to-RCA interconnect between the 899T and the H5. I doubt any differences between the two would manifest themselves as substantial volume-limiters, however.

 Also, I tried the H5 with a couple different headphone combos, and here's what I found:

 1) 899T (100% volume) -> H5 -> Westone UM1 = 9:00 comparable listening level to:
 2) 899T (100% volume) -> H5 -> Koss KSC75 = 11:00-12:00 comparable listening level to:
 3) 899T (100% volume) -> H5 -> DT990 (600 ohm) = 2:00-3:00

 That's all I have access to, unfortunately. But it seems that lower-impedance phones match up better with the H5, and that the 600 ohm 990s are just more difficult to drive.


----------



## Solitary1

Mine arrived yesterday, and still burning in. Out of the box it's a little subdued with the HD-600's, better with Grados. After 24 hours of burn-in, it's opening up more to the Senns. For the guy that asked, it mates quite well with Silverstone DAC, quite well indeed.


----------



## HFat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jriems* 
_That's all I have access to, unfortunately. But it seems that lower-impedance phones match up better with the H5, and that the 600 ohm 990s are just more difficult to drive._

 

I don't think so. Impedance isn't the issue anyway because sensitivity is more important. My findings, on the contrary, are that the H5 has too much gain for high-sensitivity/low-impedance headphones designed for portables.

 I tried two pretty different recordings (trance and chamber) with my H5 and my ancient DT990-600s. Here are some notes on the volume:
 low: 8-9am
 moderate: 9-10.30am
 loud: 10-11.30am
 too loud but still not painful: 11am-1pm
 I'm not willing to try higher volumes.
 This experiment was done with the source at full blast (I normally set it at about 60%). I used old and crappy RCA interconnects. The lower value is for electronic music and the higher value for acoustic music.

 Obviously, different people will listen at different volumes. My painful volumes for me might be your moderate volumes. YMMV.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Impedance is definitely an issue here...I have no problems driving my HD 485, and SR80's but I can not drive the DT931's I just got used....normal listening level with my Sen HD485 (32 ohm) is around 10:30 even lower with my Grado....Now the DT931 (250 ohm) I have around 2:30 and even have it full tilt on quieter passages.

 My source is my computer, using Foobar volume I have moved to 80% I don't want to go any further and introduce clipping, and I have an EMU0404 using the default volume in the patch panel app, using stock cable going to a Monster 400MKII interconnect.

 One funny thing with the DT931's I was able to drive them with my Sony D33, I turned on the bass boost to it's first level (probally just lost all respect switching that on didn't I) and I have the volume on 3 or 4


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jriems* 
_OK, here's a fairly quick head-to-head:

 1) 899T (100% volume) -> LDM+ -> DT990 (600 ohm)
 2) 899T (100% volume) -> H5 -> DT990 (600 ohm)

 - Sound can first be heard clearly at 9:00 position on LDM+; 8:00 position on H5
 - Otherwise, their respective sound levels seem very similar. When both are maxed, the volume level seems almost identical. Positioning of the knob is slightly different between the two - for example even though they sound very similar in volume at 3:00, the H5 seems to be louder at 2:00. At 12:00 the LDM+ seems ever so slightly louder.

 Bottom line, at least from a quick test, is that they are remarkably similar in total volume output - "To my ear with my source, with my cans."

 I can't speak to sound quality comparisons yet. I want the H5 to achieve full burn-in before I compare the two in more depth._

 

[size=small]IF IT AIN'T LOUD ENOUGH, THEN GET AN AMP WITH 22 dB Maximal amplification rather than the H5 which has 10dB Maximal amplification... This is What You May Need to Hear Your Music LOUD, like you like it! Nothing wrong with that! Most folks don't need to hear music at these levels ... No fault intended in this. Contemporary music since the 70s has favored volume for impact and sensationalisim made with electric instruments mastered & mixed for the mass market comercial marketplace reproduced over the equeptment most people posessed in the target market. I find a great loss of what I previously regarded as my music of my generation due to these factors when applied to this high fidelity gears... Volume is not so important as fidelity, nuance, attack and decay of notes played and seperation of instruments in the musics reproduction which is a beautiful thing to experience. I don't mean to be at all talking down to anyone, because this is simply a part of my own musical maturation process I am affording others to perhaps come to understand. 

 Best intentions always- [/size]


----------



## HFat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_Impedance is definitely an issue here...I have no problems driving my HD 485, and SR80's but I can not drive the DT931's I just got used_

 

If you can't drive those with your H5, your source is not powerful enough (or you're working hard at becoming deaf).

 As to the impedance issue, your data set is a bit small, don't you think... do you even know what the sensitivity of those are anyway?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_My source is my computer, using Foobar volume I have moved to 80% I don't want to go any further and introduce clipping, and I have an EMU0404 using the default volume in the patch panel app_

 

Having your software volume settings at 100% shouldn't introduce any clipping (unless you're using EQ the wrong way) and is in fact recommended (at 16bit for 16bit recordings anyway).
 If your soundcard's amp is clipping, lower the volume at the card instead.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

DT931 Sensitivity is 96db (spl) 
 Then it says Power handling capacity acc to IEC 268-7 50mW 115db 3.5V @ 250 ohm


----------



## mycoman

I received my amp about two weeks ago (about 8 business days after ordering). I am about 100 hours into its maturity. 

 I have to say that the look and feel of this piece are simply impressive. The fit and finish are superb and the fitted (screwed on) rubber feet are very nice. It grips well on top of whatever I place it on. Its weight and heft are enough to firmly keep it from moving around.

 I have used it now with everything from my ER4P/S to my HD650 to my AD2000. The main sources have been the Phillips 963SA and the Marantz SA8260. Dead quiet background. No noise even when changing volume. An extremely quiet amp. Very good, wide and open soundstage (used only with crossfeed). Jan's crossfeed is excellent on all his amps. Details are a little recessed compared to the Headroom MOHR but they are still there. Compared to the MOHR, the air is not as good but still present. Controlled bass with absolutely no signs of difficulty driving any of the phones... even at elevated volume levels.

 For its cost, build and overall sound quality, I really can't find fault with this amp... and I'm a fairly picky consumer. Jan has done a fantastic job with this product. When I consider that the purchase also benefited this website, I really can't imagine a better value for the dollar.

 Thanks Jan!


----------



## jriems

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HFat* 
_Obviously, different people will listen at different volumes. My painful volumes for me might be your moderate volumes. YMMV._

 

Extremely interesting report, HFat, I appreciate the comparisons. I do think what you say above is the crux of the matter, after all.

 Still, based on your report, I believe I will go in for a hearing test just to rule out hearing loss. I haven't been tested in years, so it's about time anyway.


----------



## jriems

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_[size=small]I don't mean to be at all talking down to anyone, because this is simply a part of my own musical maturation process I am affording others to perhaps come to understand. 

 Best intentions always-[/size]_

 

Your message's presentation belies those intentions. Since you specifically say you don't mean to be talking down to anyone, however, I will take you at your word.

 I understand and appreciate what you are trying to say, and I will be trying to move the volume knob counterclockwise for a period of time to see where that takes me.


----------



## utarch00

mycoman

 How is the H5 with the Philips 963a? I have been considering both of these. Is the Philips stock or modded?


----------



## wirbeltier

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mycoman* 
_I received my amp about two weeks ago (about 8 business days after ordering). I am about 100 hours into its maturity. 

 I have to say that the look and feel of this piece are simply impressive. The fit and finish are superb and the fitted (screwed on) rubber feet are very nice. It grips well on top of whatever I place it on. Its weight and heft are enough to firmly keep it from moving around.

 I have used it now with everything from my ER4P/S to my HD650 to my AD2000. The main sources have been the Phillips 963SA and the Marantz SA8260. Dead quiet background. No noise even when changing volume. An extremely quiet amp. Very good, wide and open soundstage (used only with crossfeed). Jan's crossfeed is excellent on all his amps. Details are a little recessed compared to the Headroom MOHR but they are still there. Compared to the MOHR, the air is not as good but still present. Controlled bass with absolutely no signs of difficulty driving any of the phones... even at elevated volume levels.

 For its cost, build and overall sound quality, I really can't find fault with this amp... and I'm a fairly picky consumer. Jan has done a fantastic job with this product. When I consider that the purchase also benefited this website, I really can't imagine a better value for the dollar.

 Thanks Jan!_

 

...glad you enjoy. How is the Head5 doing with the AD2000?

 Cheers
 Klaus


----------



## mycoman

Quote:


 How is the H5 with the Philips 963a? I have been considering both of these. Is the Philips stock or modded? 
 

The 963SA is an awesome source and rivals (or bests) the Marantz in more than a few areas. My 963 is completely stock, save the power cord. The H5 is capable of utilizing most of the Philips' potential but the player can easily support the benefits of a much better amp. In other words, the H5 is the weak link in that combo but at the rediculously low cost of the 963, so what? I think it would be a fine match all things considered. FYI... At the time I bought the 963, it cost exactly the same as the H5!


----------



## HFat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jriems* 
_Still, based on your report, I believe I will go in for a hearing test just to rule out hearing loss. I haven't been tested in years, so it's about time anyway._

 

Depending on the going rates for health care where you live, it might be cheaper to try a more powerful source first though.

 Paired with a wimpy source, the H5 is probably going to have trouble with any headphone that's somewhat hard to drive.

 EDIT: My hearing isn't too good anyway. Years of blasting earbuds in public transportation, never used earplugs at concerts and such, mild tinnitus, and so on...


----------



## mycoman

Quote:


 ...glad you enjoy. How is the Head5 doing with the AD2000?

 Cheers
 Klaus 
 

The ATH AD2000 is just an incredible headphone. I have been a long time HD650 fan. I appreciate the 650's resolution of detail without being harsh. I love its air and openness. The AD2000 is all that and more IMHO. I have found myself reaching for the 2000 more and more. 

 With that said, obviously the AD2000 has potential that far outreaches the H5's abilities but the H5 never sounds "bad". Simply put, I think the H5 does so many things right that it can't be made to sound bad. Sure, it may lack a touch of detail, and/or air, compared to more capable amps but it doesn't do anything so wrong as to sound truly objectionable. 

 We talk about different components revealing the shortcomings of other components a lot, and for good reason. In the combination of the H5 and the AD2000, I hear nothing that makes me frown. Just the opposite. A very smooth amp with very good crossfeed showing its best attributes through what have become my favorite phones.


----------



## jriems

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HFat* 
_Depending on the going rates for health care where you live, it might be cheaper to try a more powerful source first though._

 

Good point. I hooked the H5 up to my Toshiba SD-4900 CD/DVD/DVD-A tonight, and the previous 2:00-3:00 volume level with the D-35 and 899T is now in the 12:00-1:00 range using the 990s.

 Maybe I can put the hearing tests off a while longer...


----------



## wirbeltier

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mycoman* 
_The ATH AD2000 is just an incredible headphone. I have been a long time HD650 fan. I appreciate the 650's resolution of detail without being harsh. I love its air and openness. The AD2000 is all that and more IMHO. I have found myself reaching for the 2000 more and more. 

 With that said, obviously the AD2000 has potential that far outreaches the H5's abilities but the H5 never sounds "bad". Simply put, I think the H5 does so many things right that it can't be made to sound bad. Sure, it may lack a touch of detail, and/or air, compared to more capable amps but it doesn't do anything so wrong as to sound truly objectionable. 

 We talk about different components revealing the shortcomings of other components a lot, and for good reason. In the combination of the H5 and the AD2000, I hear nothing that makes me frown. Just the opposite. A very smooth amp with very good crossfeed showing its best attributes through what have become my favorite phones._

 

...that sounds good! I really want to listen to the AD2000s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And its also good to know, that there is some space for a better amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers
 Klaus

 AH! Post #100


----------



## HFat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HFat* 
_I tried two pretty different recordings (trance and chamber) with my H5 and my ancient DT990-600s. Here are some notes on the volume:
 low: 8-9am
 moderate: 9-10.30am
 loud: 10-11.30am
 too loud but still not painful: 11am-1pm
 I'm not willing to try higher volumes.
 This experiment was done with the source at full blast (I normally set it at about 60%)._

 

I did some quick&dirty measures with crappy equipement so don't take this too seriously. If you're paranoid about your hearing, buy your own meter.

 Here's how these subjective levels translate in terms of decibles:
 chamber, low volume: 60, 70+
 chamber, moderate: 70, 80+
 chamber, loud: 75+, 85
 chamber, too loud: 80+, 90
 chamber, H5 at full blast: 95, 100
 transe, low volume: 55+, 60+
 transe, moderate: 70-, 75
 transe, loud: 75, 80
 transe, too loud: 80, 85
 transe, H5 at full blast: 100+, 105+
 Yeah, I didn't even try to be precise (what would be the point?). The lowest value comes from my meter's "slow" settings and the higher value comes from its "fast" settings which is supposed to mesure peaks. I was trying to follow an analog dial and I didn't write down the highest values but the "average peaks" and the "average averages" so I'm pretty sure the actual musical peaks are louder. I used A weighting so these numbers should ignore low or very high frequencies.

 Needless to say, most headphones will go quite a bit louder. Even with these, I think the H5 should be loud enough for everyone but the hardcore dynamic range freaks and the deaf.


----------



## Zorander

I have done further listening sessions with the H5. I must say this amp partners damn well with the AKG K601. With the Creek, the K601 sounds rather lifeless and bass-shy, but switch over to the H5 and it starts to really sing. The bass is truly worthy to be heard: extended and slams well. 

 I am puzzled though how many people find it to pair well with Grados. I _hate_ the sound of my MS-2 with this amp! With flats, it's wooly in the bass and mids. It is still unbearably bright with the bowls. Worse, the phones fail to stir my emotion with any of the music I have played. I find the Creek OBH-21 a far better (and more neutral) partner to the MS-2. 

 With the HD-650, my initial impression remains the same. It sounds just as good with either the H5 or OBH-21. With the H5, there is quite a bit more bass than I would like, but the Crossfeed helps to form a more coherent headstage and the H5 is capable of 'bringing me closer to the music'. The H5 is not a superior amp to the OBH-21 but not inferior either - just different.

 Makes me want to splurge on a real expensive amp to justify upgrading...


----------



## Jazz1

I was wondering how this would compare to the Grado Headphone amplfiers? I'm checking a Grado out now.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jazz1* 
_I was wondering how this would compare to the Grado Headphone amplfiers? I'm checking a Grado out now._

 

The grado is basically a CMOY amp, and I feel this amp (headfive) would be a better buy IMO.


----------



## bonethugz

can anyone compare this to mf xcan v3?


----------



## kitaoji

::not related to the previous post::

 On the volume knob, I'm not sure if it's my source that's insane, but I have yet to go past the 12:00 mark on the HeadFive with DT880s. In fact, right now I have this:
 foobar with volume switch turned off
 echo indigo DJ with lineout at -10(dB gain)
 HeadFive AT 08:00 MARK
 Grado 325i (32 ohm impedance; but even then, I don't turn it all the way with DT880s unless I lower the DJ output to -30 and I'm playing classical music recordings, which all are recorded at lower volumes than popular albums).

 So I'd bet that in terms of power alone, the HeadFive should drive anything.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kitaoji* 
_On the volume knob, I'm not sure if it's my source that's insane, but I have yet to go past the 12:00 mark on the HeadFive with DT880s._

 

With my HHF-1 I never push it past 9:00!! The H5 sounds absolutely blissful with these Grados. What a *fantastic* combo! Total synergy going on here. When I listen it just _feels_ as if the H5 has plenty of power in reserve. I can almost sense it around the notes, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dpippel* 
_With my HHF-1 I never push it past 9:00!! The H5 sounds absolutely blissful with these Grados. What a *fantastic* combo! Total synergy going on here. When I listen it just feels as if the H5 has plenty of power in reserve. I can almost sense it around the notes, if that makes any sense.










_

 

I agree that the HHF-1 and H5 are a very nice combo. Very nice indeed.


----------



## device manager

Doug, I'm excited to see that you're enjoying the H5.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Indeed I am John! I think that I'll be happy with the HHF-1/H5 combo for quite some time.


----------



## upangel180

I just sent my $$ in for one of these this morning. It'll be my first dedicated headphone amp. I am a bit skeptical about how much they will improve the sound of my phones, but I figure, if it isn't to my liking there is always the FS forum. This amp seems like a great deal based on the comparisons I've heard so far. 

 I'll be pairing it with my HD595 for now, but I'll give my K81DJ's a try on it too. Still trying to justify a pair of custom beyer dt990/250's though. 

 I've heard the HD595 pairs well with the H5, has anyone tried either of the other two?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upangel180* 
_I just sent my $$ in for one of these this morning. It'll be my first dedicated headphone amp. I am a bit skeptical about how much they will improve the sound of my phones, but I figure, if it isn't to my liking there is always the FS forum. This amp seems like a great deal based on the comparisons I've heard so far. 

 I'll be pairing it with my HD595 for now, but I'll give my K81DJ's a try on it too. Still trying to justify a pair of custom beyer dt990/250's though. 

 I've heard the HD595 pairs well with the H5, has anyone tried either of the other two?_

 

I used it with the DT990-250 (not the 2005/6 version) and was very pleased with the results. Hard to say which (595 vs 990) I preferred, they sound different, but both mated well with the 990. The deal with 595 is that I did NOT really likem with with amps other than the H5, whereas with the DT990 I do like them with other amps.


----------



## upangel180

Thanks for your impressions. I'm a paycheck or two away from finally pulling the trigger on a pair of dt990's I think....


----------



## DoubleEs

This may sound silly, but when running the amp in, is it necessary to have the headphone connected to it?

 I have it connected to the PC playing various tracks in a loop, with the dial in the 12 position, minus the headphone. Is this OK or do I need to plug in my headphone?


----------



## NiceCans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoubleEs* 
_This may sound silly, but when running the amp in, is it necessary to have the headphone connected to it?

 I have it connected to the PC playing various tracks in a loop, with the dial in the 12 position, minus the headphone. Is this OK or do I need to plug in my headphone?_

 

you need to have a load (headphones) on the amp
 un-loaded I believe it will accomplish nothing,
 and I understand that running no-load can damage some amps (I am not certain of which/under what conditions).


----------



## 3lusiv3

How can burn-in possibly have any affect on an amp?


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *3lusiv3* 
_How can burn-in possibly have any affect on an amp?_

 

I personally believe in burn-in (and I have gone through a number of speaker and headphone amps, enough to almost swear they significantly opened up past the 50 hours mark). Still I understand that part of this 'revelation' may also be placebo.

 Hence why I ran the Headfive non-stop for 5 continuous days before giving it my first listen. It might look stupid but it saved me from any 'what if' questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!


----------



## wirbeltier

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* 
_ Hence why I ran the Headfive non-stop for 5 continuous days before giving it my first listen. It might look stupid but it saved me from any 'what if' questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

...you need not worry. I did exactly the same thing (for three days, that is) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers
 Klaus


----------



## bonethugz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wirbeltier* 
_...you need not worry. I did exactly the same thing (for three days, that is) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers
 Klaus_

 


 sorry to sound stupid. i'm really new to amp and i think i believe in burn-in(headphone for sure) too. how did you guys run the amp for 3, or 5 days? you have to plug in your headphones right? and do you have your cd player running too?


----------



## wirbeltier

...exactly. But when it gets too warm, I paused the cd-player for some hours so it wont get hurt


----------



## Taosman

In Hi Fi it's commonly accepted belief that even non- moving parts need to 
 "burn in". 
 It's been scientifically proven that even cables change after a signal has been passing through for extended time. 
 And also leave your gear "on" if at all possible. 
 Cd players especially benefit from being left on. 
 Its been said that a CD/DVD player can take days to "warm" back up! 
 I have noticed on my own systems that warm up helps. 

 Disclaimer.
 I can not, nor will except responsibility for any damage that may occur from 
 over heating or leaving gear on.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Burn in did seem to make a difference to me ymmv...I noticed a difference around 50 hours. Also if you power the amp on with out a headphone connected to it, it may damage the amplifier (I think I read that in the manual to)

 Also there is no such thing as "warm up" in solid state electronics, I think even Jan stated this as well...If you have a tube amp or tube cd player there maybe a warm up time. So if your not using your equipment turn it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (unless burning it in of course)


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Taosman* 
_It's been scientifically proven that even cables change after a signal has been passing through for extended time._

 

Really? That's news to me. Links to data?


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bonethugz* 
_how did you guys run the amp for 3, or 5 days? you have to plug in your headphones right? and do you have your cd player running too?_

 

I hooked the amp to my computer's soundcard and let it loop through the whole of my music collection.


----------



## granodemostasa

using my descrete output/hyper modded zhaolu dac as the source the sound from this amplifier is far different from that produced by both my soundcard and the regular modded zholau..... the sound can become almost upfront, resolving, very accurate sounding and has a soundstage far larger than i thought it was capable of.


----------



## Sinwerm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *granodemostasa* 
_using my descrete output/hyper modded zhaolu dac as the source the sound from this amplifier is far different from that produced by both my soundcard and the regular modded zholau..... the sound can become almost upfront, resolving, very accurate sounding and has a soundstage far larger than i thought it was capable of._

 

I could not agree more ! I don't know if it is the Headfive burning in or my Zhaolu finally getting "settled" (very mod version from eddie in HK) but man what a combination !!. The detail is what gets me , I would call it articulation in guitarist terms , warm enough and bright enough , perfect balance without bloating or harshness. I don't see how this setup can get better for the price (H5 ,250 USD , D2C for 275 for source) really a steal.


----------



## doctorjuggles

Mod edited, no point in leaving half my sentence, so I'm removing the rest.


----------



## swmtnbiker

One of the problems I have with claims of burn-in (particularly cables) is that no one seems to be able to produce any measured data proving or disproving the phenomenon. This article would be interesting to read.


----------



## heino

Just ordered the Beyer DT990 Pro (250 Ohm) as well as Jan Meier's Corda Headfive amp, can't wait to let you guys know how this compares to my budget Sennheiser HD201 phones on an Creative Audigy 2 ex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any other members using this rig? I am planning to use the analog outputs of the Audigy 2 soundcard --> Headfive --> DT990.


----------



## strangemusic

Hello! I've happily recieved my headfive (#273), and it sounds great, i'm using the crossfade pretty much exclusively, and aside from some cracklyness in the low bass (it's either a break-in issue, or the cheapo 1/4 to 1/8 adapter i currently have to use), it's made my SR80s really gorgeous. WIIIIIIIIDE soundstage, for one! way more detail in the mids and mid-highs too.

 Edit: it was DEFINETLY the adapter... I switched to a different one (that came with my phones) and it's super sweet.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I'm glad this thread got bumped up again because I was wrong about the HeadFive when I posted my initial impressions.

 At the time, I was feeding the HeadFive with the output from an iPod. It was enough to drive it, but not nearly as much as the output from a "real" stereo component.

 About six weeks ago, I ordered the Sony SCD-CE595 SACD player. Since it arrived, I have been using it with the HeadFive. The Sony's output is plenty to drive my Sennheiser HD-650s and AKG K-501s. I thought that the low output of the iPod was a weakness of this amp. I was wrong. The HeadFive has plenty of power, sounds terrific and I use it constantly.

 If you're on the fence with this amp, give it a close look. It is a fantastic deal for the money.


----------



## fly2

I've got mine just now (Sent Jan an email Sunday evening, he replied almost immediately, sent them off monday -- didn't even have to pay up front -- and got them today (tuesday, delivery was within Germany), now this is _really_ fast!). 

 I'd also bought a pair of HD 600 on ebay a last week which unfortunately haven't arrived yet and I'm also still looking for a decent (and cheap, running out of budget) external soundcard. 

 But even with my old Sennheiser HD 525 and crappy internal notebook soundcard there was a huge difference. This is my first amp so I can't give any comparisons to other amps, but I've just listened to them for a few minutes and then unplugged them for direct comparison and was surprised how bad it sounded (without amp in comparison that is)!

 Can't wait for my new headphones and soundcard


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fly2* 
_Can't wait for my new headphones and soundcard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

my advice: after you get your senns and your soundcard, leave head-fi and never come back! lest you enjoy opening up your wallet over and over again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously - enjoy your new rig! i'm looking forward to getting my new-to-me h5. i'm working on my home rig and have already received my juli@ soundcard. now i have to make myself some interconnects and i'll be set. that is until i get a DAC. see?!!! see what i mean?!!!! argh!


----------



## jopbe

I've had the Headfive for roughly two weeks now and man am I loving it! Before the H5 came I was driving my MS-1's from the headphone out of a Yamaha surround receiver, the headphone out of my laptop or my Ipod and the phones sounded kind of muddy. Not bad, but I couldn't help feeling that these babies could be cabable of so much more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And they indeed are! Improvements in the bass sector have been the most obivious and bass is now tight, powerfull and controlled.

 Now I only need a CD player (I am currently using entry level LG DVD-player that sucks) and some new pads (flats, bowls, I wanna try everything!) and then...
 Well, I guess I can start thinking about moving up in the Grado chain.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jopbe* 
_Improvements in the bass sector have been the most obivious and bass is now tight, powerfull and controlled._

 

The H5 is a relatively bassy amp so no surprise there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I find the H5's greatest strength is (with crossfeed on) the ability to "bring you closer to the music emotionally". One darn musical unit indeed.


----------



## Sinwerm

I agree , the headfive is certainly a "full" sounding amp but this does'nt hinder the higher register in the amp which is why I enjoy mine so much. Really it has a very balanced sound , perhaps balanced a bit towards bass. Works very , very well with my Zhaolu source wich can be be a tiny bit bright but quite detailed. Yep , " musical " just about fits perfect. Im really surprised how well my I.E.M.s sound on the setup also , night and day from my ipod.


----------



## jenhwa

just got mine today s/n : 282 

 perfect timing for the weekend

 sounds great out of the box but keeps getting better


----------



## heino

My H5 and brand-new DT990 Pro's just came in today. Amazing how flat my HD201's sound compared to the new setup. Although I have always enjoyed listening to the $20 Sennheiser's, when you've heard better you know what's been missing before.

 This is my first serious headphone setup and I’m loving it already


----------



## wirbeltier

...its a great setup! Enjoy!

 Cheers
 Klaus


----------



## eladioc

I'm looking for my first dedicated home headphone amp. I'm completely torn between the Headfive and the Original Master. I got a good price on the OM lined up- roughly 25% cheaper than the H5. What do you guys think I should do? I will most likely be using my Revo 7.1 as my source for the time being. I'm a big trance listener but do enjoy soft rock also. My headphones are in my sig... though I *might* get some DT990's. Thanks!


----------



## warrior05

got my new-to-me h5 yesterday and from listening last night and this morning i must say it definitely is an impressive little amp especially considering the pricepoint. at first i wasn't wowed by it but then i realized because it has, imo, a similar sound signature to my hornet (non-modded version). so what i was - and still am - hearing is similar to what i've been listening for a while now. there's just a bit more of it. a bit more extension. i like that the crossfeed is not too... how should i say... invasive. it makes a difference but i don't find it to be a night and day difference. i have it on 95% of the time.

 the h5 is simply a wonderful desktop amp (my first). it'll be interesting if there are any noticeable differences once i get a DAC. for now, i am thoroughly enjoying it via analog feed from my juli@ (foobar playing flac - asio kernel streaming). it is a simple, elegant amp that just plain works. that's what i love about my hornet as well. worth every penny!


----------



## cantsleep

i have tried em with a few headphones and it sounds about the best with dt880s and er4S.. it fills up the midrange and bass that dt880s/er4S lack


----------



## young&wild

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jenhwa* 
_...but keeps getting better_

 

Can't agree more. Being my first amp, its been a very statisfying purchase. Didn't like it initially, but it kept getting better with my MS2i every time I listen to it. Highly recommended.


----------



## heino

Quick question: I noticed the amp is heating up a little when not playing any music but with the PC turned on and my cans plugged in, however, shutting down the pc (which is my source) and leaving the amp on makes the amp cooling off again.

 The H5 gets definately warmer sitting there being idle than when I am playing music, is this by design? (I remember somthing about class A amplification, so is the H5 a class A amp?)


----------



## jopbe

Humm... Few days ago I noticed that my H5 has no serial number. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's nothing on the bottom or the back side of the amp, no stickers nor text of any kind. Maybe I got me a *rare special unnumbered Headfive*


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jopbe* 
_Humm... Few days ago I noticed that my H5 has no serial number. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's nothing on the bottom or the back side of the amp, no stickers nor text of any kind. Maybe I got me a *rare special unnumbered Headfive*



_

 


 Maybe you should ask Dr. Meier about this. Send him an email and let us know what happened!

 Take some pictures and show us!!!


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *heino* 
_Quick question: I noticed the amp is heating up a little when not playing any music but with the PC turned on and my cans plugged in, however, shutting down the pc (which is my source) and leaving the amp on makes the amp cooling off again.

 The H5 gets definately warmer sitting there being idle than when I am playing music, is this by design? (I remember somthing about class A amplification, so is the H5 a class A amp?)_

 

In my case, it barely get warm whether in use or idle (and I often have something sitting on top of it - to show that the H5 has no qualms with a reduced heat dissipation area). Don't worry about it. The Headfive is a cool-running unit.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jopbe* 
_Humm... Few days ago I noticed that my H5 has no serial number.

 There's nothing on the bottom or the back side of the amp, no stickers nor text of any kind. Maybe I got me a rare special unnumbered Headfive_

 

Check the box the unit came in. Mine has the serial number written somewhere on it.

 Cheers!


----------



## shanle

Just received my Headfive in the mail, all it took was 7 days. This is my first dedicated headphone amp and it looks beautiful. Going to be a long rest of the day at work till I can go home listen and begin the burn-in process.


----------



## NiceCans

Mine arrived today, pre-burned-in courtesy of daggerlee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is slightly warm which works very well with my K701 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My immediate reaction was that there was no 'WOW Factor' over my PINT, just a difference. The PINT appears to have more presence, air, snap and is overall more aggressive. Meanwhile the H5 is warmer, smoother, yet still with detail.

 I get the impression though that this amp tends to win you over slowly . . . . the more I listen the more it seems to grow on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I've been too enthralled in listening to music for the past 30 minutes that I forgot to click the 'submit reply' button)

 yup, it's a creeper


----------



## pataburd

Compared to my upgraded MPX3, with NOS tubes, paired with the AKG K701's, the HeadFive and the UE Super.fi 5 Pro's sound a lot more involving. A fresh, lively presentation, with punchy bass and a lot more speed than the MPX3/K701's (which I subsequently sold). The UE's generate more bass than the 701's ever could--and I think pairing the MPX3 with the AKG's only made their respective weaknesses only more pronounced. Give me solid state over tubes--especially SET--any day! Meier Audio rules!


----------



## Rob80b

Took delivery today, quick listen, not too sure why people are saying the Headfive is warm sounding with rounded off highs but I'll let it burn in for a few days and report back.


----------



## NiceCans

I've had my HeadFive a week now and we have adjusted to each other quite well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It has more than enough time on it to be fully burned-in, and I have grown to appreciate it more every day.

 I just paired it with an Entech DAC, which is a step up from my soundcard, and the combination is just incredible. Let's see when the DAC has burned in as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hesitated on buying this amp at first, but at this point I have absolutely no regrets in my decision to get the HeadFive.


----------



## warrior05

totally agree. my current set-up is FLAC files on my PC > juli@ optical out > Pacific Valve modded LiTe DAC-AH > headfive > K701s. sweet sweet sweet. very musical with incredible blackground. hearing nothing but music. incredible sound from a conservative budget conscious system makes it all the more sweeter. and i got everything except the juli@ used so even saved more.


----------



## Roasty

after comparing the headfive and my little dot II (not the LDII+ version), i think i prefer the LDII. listening with the HD650 and SA5000, i'd say both cans sound better with the LDII. 

 even after burn in, treble on the headfive is to me a bit ear piercing, especially with the sa5k. seems like the midrange is fuller and more lush with the LDII, female and male vocals sound very full bodied and more convincing. the headfive sounds a bit thin on some songs, and when i swap to the LDII, it sounds like day and night difference. on a few songs i've compared with, bass goes deeper and has more texture with the LDII, whereas with the headfive, it sounds like just a bass note, nothing more nothing less.

 i can turn up the volume more on the LDII than the headfive before music starts getting shrill. i could not tolerate the ER4S + headfive.. anyway these are my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## yellafella321

i had the headfive for about three weeks. Tbh, i was very much less than impressed. It works very well with the grado 325i but thats about it. At the 200-250$ range, the glite v2 is the better amp imo. Whats also interesting is that in every situation, i preferred my xin supermini w/ AD5686 opamp to both of those amps, theres a little twist for ya


----------



## Skylab

Interesting. The Little Dot is not a neutral sounding amp at all, so Roasty it may be in that case that you're used to the way it colors the sound (I owned one for a while). Everyone has their own sonic preferences.

 I have not ever heard a G-Lite so I cannot comment there. But I can say that for me the Headfive was worlds better than my Xin Supermacro 3V6.


----------



## Rob80b

Notice a lot of conflicting views on the Headfive.
 So far I’m finding the Headfive belies its price, excellent job so far on my Grado Sr325i’s, AKG K501’s and my Senn HD580’s.
 Yes the sound is very smooth but with lots of detail, excellent instrument separation with lots of air and very good balance top to bottom, but most importantly I constantly find myself getting side tracked listening to the music.

 Bravo Jan


----------



## pataburd

Roasty,
 You've piqued my interest in the Little Dot line. The LD II+ has gleaned excellent reviews, but the (~$380 USD) LDIII+ looks like the most worthwhile experiment for me.
 What cables/cords/wires are you using? I sometimes find the H5's treble less-than-tame, but it is almost always the recording of the source material, renewing my confidence in the H5's accuracy.
 I would be interested in anyone's impressions of the LDIII+. I did an eBay check, but could only find the LDIII+ for sale from the French website. I was considering an upgrade to the Meier HA-2, Mk.II SE, but may opt instead to add the Little Dot III+ to my head amp cadre. The HeadFive is so good for the price ($250) that I'm not sure how much sonic gain can be bought for the addtional $625 (to upgrade to the HA-2 SE). For about $400, I can keep the H5--an excellent solid state head amp, and also have a tube over achiever in the LDIII+.

 (Listening delightfully to Keely Smith on my HeadFive),
 Patrick


----------



## Roasty

unfortunately i havent had a chance to listen to the LDII+ or the LDIII/III+. yes it may be that i am used to the LDII sound, no arguments about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all i can say is with respect to that particular sound which i am used to, and that of the headfive which i have also had an opportunity to listen to for a long time, i can safely say i still prefer the way the LDII presents the music. i only have a modest setup, using QED Qunex 1 interconnects and a belden powercord, interchanged with the headfive and LDII. 

 i'd agree with some people here that the headfive emphasizes on the bass. some songs with the HD650 the bass is just drowning out the mid/high sections. and yet it (bass notes) sounds too lean with the SA5000, highs can get pretty shrill, and i know this cause i have a bit of tinnitus. but with the LDII, the sA5000 sound pretty good, i guess its probably due to the tube sound and warmness of the dot. sound preference aside, i do think that the bass extension on the LDII is deeper than the headfive, with clearly much more texture to each note appreciable.

 do take what i say with a pinch of salt, to each their own and as usual YMMV. i did have a pretty good time (albeit a short time) pairing the MS2i with the headfive til i had to sell my MS2i. i'll most probably be keeping the headfive for now.. afterall i have one of the top ten headfives in the world


----------



## DRSpeed85

I'm entering my second week with my new headfive. I got it used from a member of this forum who also provided a customized cable and powercord. One of the best deals I had in the FS section!

 I find it the perfect amp for dorm use. I use it hooked up to my ipod via lineout and DT770s and the sound is just perfect! It is the best sounding setup I heard out of an ipod. The H5 isn't harsh enough to reveal all the imperfections in the compressed source. I guess you can say it is smooth. Not too smooth to be blurry tho. The H5 also significantly clears up the slightly bloated bass of the DT770s. This is some real quality bass here. I was also astonished to experience the soundstage the H5s puts through the DT770s. My current 3 favorite CDs are the 'Ray OST', 'Christina Aguilera - Back to Basics'(a surprisingly good cd from aguilera), and the 'Miami Vice OST'. They sound so completely awesome.


----------



## granodemostasa

i would say buy it (to everyone listening). it's a great little amp, extreemly engaging, warm, and euphonic sounding. I've found it best works with the HF1.


----------



## pataburd

Roasty, et al,

 I ordered the LDIII+ today. It is scheduled to arrive in 2.5-3 weeks. $390/shipped from China. God willing, I'll do an a/b comparison between it and the HeadFive.

 The openness and speed of the HeadFive (after just about 100 hours) has won me over. Keely Smith sounds positively enchanting (RAM-modded Samsung HD-841, HeadFive--via Paul Speltz Anti-ICs, UE Super.fi 5 Pro)! As I had mentioned before, I owned the premium upgraded MPX3 (at its best, with a Mullard CV-181 and a pair of Sylvania 6SN7W's affixed atop), together with the AKG K701s w/Silver Dragon re-cable, but for some reason I never found this combination very engaging. I guess I listen more analytically than holistically, which is why I've had greater affinity for solid state than for tubes (the lone exception having been the Kora Triode preamp and Titan monoblock amps of erstwhile memory). 

 The HF lets me listen "deep into" the recording; it satisfies my penchant for analytic detail, but without compromising musicality. Perhaps my former rig's greatest weakness was the K701s' decided lack of bass punch. Sure, the AKG's could go accurately deep, but it was limpid bass--no impact. Again, this shortcoming with respect to the bass-shy K701s may have been further compromised by the MPX3's SET configuration. Whereas, the HF/UE 5 Pro combination provides a rock-solid, driving bass that complimentarily engages a more silken sense of midrange and sweeter highs. For me, frequency extension, at which the HeadFive excels, is the main prerequesite for a truly holistic listening session. The MPX3/K701s offered luxurious mids and positively sparkling highs, yet faltered dubiously (at least to my ears) by gutting the critcal, foundational low end. 

 For better or worse, the LDIII+ button has been pushed, so to speak, and I'll have a tubed head amp on board in a few weeks. Perhaps my one regret (although certainly not my only regret) is not having taken the opportunity to audition the K701s with the Meier HeadFive, nor the UE 5 Pros with the MPX3.

 But, alas! Such is the stuff that stokes this curious compulsion . . .

 Cordially,
 Patrick


----------



## khbaur330162

I'll be sure to leave some feedback after I get mine. Should be loads of fun judging from what you've all had to say about it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pataburd* 
_The MPX3/K701s offered luxurious mids and positively sparkling highs, yet faltered dubiously (at least to my ears) by deviscerating the critcal, foundational low end._

 

Are you saying that the MPX3 adds bass to the K701? I've never heard the root "eviscerate" used as you have.


----------



## PFKMan23

6sn7s (which are the default tubes used in the MPX3s) do not drive low impedence/low sensitivity headphones well. You need to use a tube like a 5687....


----------



## pataburd

KHBauer,
 Eviscerated. Thank you for your astute observation and implicit correction. Just to be on the safe side, though, I supplanted the misspelling with a two-syllable synonym. Right about now, I need a shame-faced smiley. (And to think: Webster's Unabridged Dictionary was just in the next room.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PKMan,
 Now I wish I'd held onto the MPX3 and K701's a little longer, although I don't think the AKG's, even with 5687 tubes, would have surmounted their bass slam deficit. Well, at least with the HeadFive and the UE 5 Pro's, I don't have to worry about leaving the tubes on, or greeting customers with unsightly headphone hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Besides, I think I prefer the intimacy and head space of IEM's anyway. In addition, I'm getting a wider soundstage with the HF/EU combo than with the MPX3/K701's, or at least more of a sense of space outside my head, but that might be due to the better separation of instruments and vocals with the HeadFive.

 Listened to Schubert, Brian Auger's Oblivion Express, Bob Dylan's Blood on the Tracks and 4nonBlondes (Bigger, Better, Faster, More!)--and more Keely Smith--today. The HF was not at all forgiving of the 4nB recording's tinny treble (but it didn't stop me from getting temporarily lost in Pleasantly Blue, Mr. President and Drifting). Wow, after about 125 hours, this amp has really opened up, just as Dr. Meier promised! Cymbal hits that sounded splotchy and non-descript last week are now well resolved and tingly. Brian Auger was spot-on, tight (the, I think, autoharp, in Dawn of Another Day shimmered). Acoustic guitars on BotT (Buckets of Rain) sounded roomy, rounded and nicely detailed, and Schubert's 9th (the last movement, especially) sounded sweeping and spacious. Keely Smith's S'posin' came all the way through with that purity and intimacy that only her voice can deliver. 

 I wouldn't characterize this amp as euphonic or warm (as I have read elsewhere), neither do I find it over emphasized in the bass. Rather, I find it fairly neutral, true to the source and irrepressibly musical (hallmarks of the the other two Meier amps I've listened to: the original HA-2 and PreHead--oh! I would so much like to audition the HA-2, Mk.II SE! One of my most memorable listening sessions involved the original HA-2, HD600's with Cardas cable and the Dave Brubeck Quartet's Time Out cd). 

 At $250/shipped, the HeadFive is the best deal I've ever gotten on a brand new audio product. Thanks again, Dr. Meier!


----------



## bonethugz

question, what is that middle bottom/stick/control? the left is the on/off switch and the right is the volumn control right? then what's that thing in the middle? and where can you find the serial number?
 thanks


----------



## bonethugz

i forgot, how long does it take to fully burn-in?


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bonethugz* 
_question, what is that middle bottom/stick/control? the left is the on/off switch and the right is the volumn control right? then what's that thing in the middle? and where can you find the serial number?
 thanks_

 

i. Crossfeed switch
 ii. On the bottom side


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bonethugz* 
_i forgot, how long does it take to fully burn-in?_

 

Between 120-150 hours of burn-in is the acceptable norm. Just leave it running (with music) for 5 continous days before listening.

 Cheers!


----------



## bonethugz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* 
_i. Crossfeed switch
 ii. On the bottom side_

 


 thanks Zorander, what's a crossfeed switch?


----------



## NiceCans

d'oh . . late post


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bonethugz* 
_thanks Zorander, what's a crossfeed switch?_

 

It is basically an on/off switch for the built-in crossfeed circuit.

 Quoted from Meier-Audio's site: _One major feature of all CORDA headphone amplifiers is their natural crossfeed filter. This filter mimics aspects of directional hearing and strongly improves on the soundstage as produced by headphones. Listening thus becomes more natural and relaxed._

 Regards.


----------



## Roasty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bonethugz* 
_question, what is that middle bottom/stick/control? the left is the on/off switch and the right is the volumn control right? then what's that thing in the middle? and where can you find the serial number?
 thanks_

 

thats the crossfeed toggle. u can find the serial number at the bottom of the unit on a sticker.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Roasty* 
_thats the crossfeed toggle. u can find the serial number at the bottom of the unit on a sticker._

 

How many head-fiers does it take to answer this question? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p.s. Roasty, you are the second (late) repli-er.


----------



## bonethugz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* 
_How many head-fiers does it take to answer this question? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p.s. Roasty, you are the second (late) repli-er._

 


 they just excited that i got the amp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zorander, for the stick, is it that if i got my stick up means more soundstage? 

 anyway, this is my first real good amp.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bonethugz* 
_they just excited that i got the amp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zorander, for the stick, is it that if i got my stick up means more soundstage? 

 anyway, this is my first real good amp._

 

"Up" = Crossfeed on
 "Down" = Crossfeed off

 Try both settings and determine for yourself if you like the crossfeed function enabled or not. Some people do, some people don't and the rest don't care/mind.

 Cheers!


----------



## bonethugz

thanks and i'll try, with my k601
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 where's the k601 smile?


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bonethugz* 
_thanks and i'll try, with my k601
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 where's the k601 smile?_

 

Ah, nice! I liked the H5 with the K601 (when I had the amp).


----------



## pataburd

The little toggole in the middle is the crossfeed switch: up is on; down is off. Serial number on sticker on underside of unit. Burn-in about 100-150 hours.


----------



## NiceCans

K601 must be great with Head-Five as K701 sure is


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pataburd* 
_The little toggole in the middle is the crossfeed switch: up is on; down is off. Serial number on sticker on underside of unit. Burn-in about 100-150 hours._

 

Third person, and counting on...


----------



## pataburd

Zorander said:
			
		

> Between 120-150 hours of burn-in is the acceptable norm. Just leave it running (with music) for 5 continous days before listening.
> 
> Zorander,
> Half of the joy of ownership (for me) has been listening to the HF through its break-in process, auditioning the same handfull of discs for two or three weeks running until the amp settles into its solid state groove.


----------



## khbaur330162

Simple question I think...

 I've got a pair of Sony MDR-V700Dj's, currently. I've got a Headfive on its way. (Should be here any day, actually) I know once it arrives, I could simply plug it in and see for myself, but I'm antsy, so just humor me, k? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard that most (all?) headphones benefit from an amp, however I've also heard some pretty large knocks concerning my headphones. Will I honestly see that much improvement in SQ by just amping my current set of cans, or will I have to wait for my K701's to arrive before I see that large of a jump?

 Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## kg21

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *khbaur330162* 
_Simple question I think...

 I've got a pair of Sony MDR-V700Dj's, currently. I've got a Headfive on its way. (Should be here any day, actually) I know once it arrives, I could simply plug it in and see for myself, but I'm antsy, so just humor me, k? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard that most (all?) headphones benefit from an amp, however I've also heard some pretty large knocks concerning my headphones. Will I honestly see that much improvement in SQ by just amping my current set of cans, or will I have to wait for my K701's to arrive before I see that large of a jump?

 Thanks ahead of time._

 

depends what you were plugging it into before, but it should be immediately noticeable. Can't say whether it is a huge improvement though until you try it.


----------



## khbaur330162

I am currently plugging them into either a JVC receiver wired directly to my PC with a Radioshack mini-RCA or straight out of my iRiver H320/sister's iAudio X5/brother's Creative Zen Touch. These are just about the only combinations I've heard them through. From your response, I'm guessing there will be a noticeable difference... Thanks.


----------



## Blueiz

Your MDRs will gather dust after your K701s arrive.....


----------



## granodemostasa

I'm in heaven, and my heart beats so that i can't hardly breathe!

 the MDR-SA5000 and the H5... what a combination! where the Senn HD595 isn't enought headphone for the headfive's abilities, and the HD650 is too much headphone for the H5's capacity to perform, the SA5K is just right. the naturalness is all there, the speed, and (of course) the musical involvement.


----------



## khbaur330162

At first I was rather unimpressed with the sound of my newly received Headfive. The bass didn't seem to be all that improved, however the treble did seem to have some added clarity and crispness to it that was much welcomed with my muddy MDR-V700Dj's. (definitely not, in my book, worth the $260 I payed for it, though) However, after a little more time with it, it seems I was too quick to judge and far too harsh. The bass has cleaned up a bit and there's just something going on in the background that makes it all that much more enjoyable. I'd agree that my heart is beating faster than normally with other music. Only one song was previously able to do this and that was Telephone Line by ELO... Interesting indeed.

 So far, I've only heard one thing I had never heard before in a recording and that was some whisperings in the beginning of Secret Messages by ELO. Before, I thought it was just some random synthesizer noises... Good stuff. Can't wait for my K701's to arrive which will hopefully give this amp some space to really stretch its legs and run away with my heart. Everything sounds good so far.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

This is about right on first impresions with most amps and the H5 ... Next, you'll notice some songs(in terms of resoulution)even within an album will benifit more than some others, and some music due to how its been mixed/compressed will be shown to have its warts shown and yet further adventures amongst genres will provide you with hyper enhanced musical pleasure and new found entertainment peak experiences. however, a well burned in H5 will be somewhat more forgiving (less harsh) on poorer recordings/mixes than many other S.S. choices one might make with its rounder slightly tubey tone.

 Happy listening-


----------



## doxaman

I'm on the verge of ordering one this weekend, my only concern is that a power cord is not included.
 Can I use a standard powercord like the one in the back of my computer? It will be a little while and some more investigation before I can afford a better quality, but I just need to know if I can make do with something cheap from Radio Shack (now "the source" here in Canada)

 Thanks


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doxaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can I use a standard powercord like the one in the back of my computer?_

 

Absolutely. It has a standard IEC jack. I use a $6 one and the amp sounds amazing.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Absolutely. It has a standard IEC jack. I use a $6 one and the amp sounds amazing._

 

Plus, does it matter what rating the fuse inside the mains plug has? They seem to vary a lot from 2A to 20A... I'm planning to use a 10A one with the Headfive and a 13A with the 006tMk1 for no specific reasons...


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Plus, does it matter what rating the fuse inside the mains plug has? They seem to vary a lot from 2A to 20A... I'm planning to use a 10A one with the Headfive and a 13A with the 006tMk1 for no specific reasons..._

 

"They seem to vary a lot from 2A to 20A..."

 Do you mean amplifiers in general use this Wide range of fuses?

 Of course, the correct answer is the fuse in any circuit was specifically chosen to be there by design. A replacement should be of the same value.

 Now, I do read some DIYers and socalled tinkerers like to replace their fuses with something different even simply compleating the gap with a permanent connection for supposibly some sonic improvement. Is that what you are thinking of doing and asking about?

 Sorry I just don't understand what the issue is and why a fuse is being changed..."For no specific reason'???


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"They seem to vary a lot from 2A to 20A..."

 Do you mean amplifiers in general use this vide range of fuses?

 Of course, the correct answer is the fuse in any circuit was specifically chosen to be there by design. A replacement should be of the same value.

 Now, I do read some DIYers and socalled tinkerers like to replace their fuses with something different even simply compleating the gap with a permanent connection for supposibly some sonic improvement. Is that what you are thinking of doing and asking about?_

 

Well, I have two power cords. One is a Russ Andrews one and the other is random one that came with my printer. Both have the standard IEC termination on one end and three-prong UK style at the other. The Russ Andrews one came with a 13A fuse inside the three-prong mains plug and the printer one came with a 10A fuse. I'm guessing the fuse value has to be higher than the amp PS input value?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I have two power cords. One is a Russ Andrews one and the other is random one that came with my printer. Both have the standard IEC termination on one end and three-prong UK style at the other. The Russ Andrews one came with a 13A fuse inside the three-prong mains plug and the printer one came with a 10A fuse. I'm guessing the fuse value has to be higher than the amp PS input value?_

 

 Now I follow your thoughts...Sorry......

 Yes that would seem to be correct, "the fuse value in your power strip or speciality cord head, has to be higher than the amp PS input value"...

 Perhaps we have different supply set ups here, or at least common to my understanding and/or you may be using some sort of esoteric supply plug only the well initiated know of and use...

 Sorry I interjected ;-}

 Best regards~

 P.S... Here, in the U.S. my computer supply cord or my printer cord have no fuse in them. This is where my confusion with your very good question arose! Suppose one of the many members from your side of the pond on these boards would have the factual experienced answer you seek.

 Again, excuse me mate ;-}


----------



## Sinwerm

The Corda Headfive is now sold-out. He still has some on reservations if you get lucky and their is a cancelation. I really look forward to the reviews posted by members just buying the amp to see how it mates with the lower end Grados sr-60 ect. If you bought one please head on over to the members of the trade thread for the headfive and give some congrats to the good Dr. for job so well done http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...171549&page=37


----------



## dizzyorange

Got these in the mail today. They were bought used from another head-fier, so I assumed that they were fully burnt in. I let them run on some radio for a couple of hours to warm them up, and than sat down for an extended listening session while editing some documents. In terms of equipment, I listened out of a Silverstone EB01 DAC and the line-out of a Rio Karma, into HD650, KSC35, and Shure E4's. I also compared the headfive to a millet hybrid and an 15 year old NAD receiver.

 My first thought after plugging in was that the midrange was recessed. Yo-Yo Ma and Antonio Janigro both sounded slightly hollow, as if they were further away than normal. Treble seemed to be emphasized over the other frequences. I then put on some Johnny Cash and found his voice to be thinner than usual, as if he was singing the same songs but had aged 10 years. The pleasant harshness of his voice was magnified, but still pleasant. Finally I put on some bass heavy rap to test the bass frequencies, and found the bass to be very tight, although lesser in quantity than usual. 

 Deciding that the amp may still be suffering from the 30 degree (F) weather outside, I let it burn in with very loud pink noise for another couple hours while I ran some errands.

 Coming back, the Headfive was clearly warm to the touch. I played some Shostakovich violin pieces and found them to be very enjoyable. There was a sense of air and grace around the notes. At this point I started experimenting with the crossfeed, which is the best implementation I've heard to date (much more natural than winamp plug-ins). It seems to make sounds float in front of your head instead of in your head, which is welcome sometimes and distracting in other situations. 

 Finally, I listened to an entire set of a Phish concert (LivePhish 11). The headfive really struggled here, as Gordon's bass seemed to had lost its weight and driving force. As a recording that really depends on a bass-driven groove, this concert wasn't much enjoyable through a headfive and the HD650. Also, anytime the audience cheered the sound was very grating.

 To sum up, I feel like the headfive is a "cold" amplifier. It really shines when portraying "treble-based" instruments such as violins or trumpets. There is a nice sense of air around solo notes. But it struggles to convey weight and body. A good way to describe the headfive, in my opinion, is lean and mean. However, the build quality is simply outstanding, the thick steel plates make me think this amp could survive a 2 story drop.

 I've sold the amplifier on the FS forums. Hope the next head-fier enjoys them.


----------



## Skylab

Well, that is surely the only time I have seel the H5 described as cold. Most of us, including me, feel it leans to the warm side. But to each his/her own.


----------



## HFat

Well, I've compared it to a slightly older NAD integrated and the H5 is indeed "colder" (assuming we all have the same meaning in mind).
 But yeah, the H5 is "warmer" than what I'd call "neutral". For some reason, it sounded a lot more coloured to me when I first got it. Now I'd say the "warmth" is rather subtle... unlike the NAD's which was really overdone for my taste with some headphones. That, and a frequency sweep showed me the H5 produced less FR peaks and valleys (due to lower output impedance?) so I have to say the H5 is simply the better amp.
 I realise dizzyorange's reference is probably the Millet rather than the NAD but I don't have any tube or hybrid design so I can't comment on that.


----------



## loquito316

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dizzyorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've sold the amplifier on the FS forums. Hope the next head-fier enjoys them._

 

The next head-fier here. For some reason I can't post under dizzyorange's feedback forum, so I'll just say that was a wonderfully smooth transaction. Quick to reply, and was nice enough to let me know that there would be a very well justifiable delay.

 In any case, I don't know what he's talking about in his review of the amp. Haha. Well, okay, so I admittedly don't have much of a frame of reference, but this baby sounds much warmer than my Tomahawk or PA2V2. 

 Initially I was underwhelmed, as I was using an iPod as source. But I've just hooked it up to my new (refurb) Sony SCD-CE595, and it sounds 10,000 times better.

 Very nice non-fatiguing sound. The crossfeed does wonders for the listening experience (absent from the TH and PA2V2), and I haven't taken my headphones off once since I powered up the Sony and the Headfive with my Senn 595's.


----------



## mikuhf

You're right about the source being important.

 I started out with a 40Gb 4G iPod, using 128k AAC encoding. (I had captured my CD collection at 128AAC well before joining Head-fi) The H5 did a good job of cleaning up the sound -- clearly better than my Total Bithead, and I was happy with it -- but I was thinking about upgrading.

 Just recently, I acquired a 60Gb iMod, and coincidentally, I have been capturing lossless (ALAC). Now I'm *very* happy -- that'll stave off upgraditis for a while.

 Michael


----------



## Mikesul

Has anyone compared the Headfive to Headroom MicroAmp?


----------



## mlarn

I am very interested in this amplifier (especially to pair with my HD595's) but have a question about interconnects. There are a few posts above making it seem like silver interconnects were too bright with the Headfive. 
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Well, I just tried swapping interconnects to see if it was those, but it made it even worse, silver with this amp and my headphones equals death._

 

Do most agree with this statement, and therefore I would assume that copper cables might work better? Also, there was one or two links to power cords here as well (Here is one: http://www.2baudio.com/) Not to start a debate on power cords, but anyone find a good cord for ~$15-$20?


----------



## marcusaudio

I've been using the Head5 in combination with Beyer DT880 since August.

 Crossfeed is brilliant, sound is nicely warm en very detailed. I'm very happy with this combination.


----------



## reivaj

i bought this amp used off of another user and i must say... im having a blast writing this and listening to the amp. i was looking for reviews to see if anyone described how i felt about this amp and its all here. the ms1 headfive combo is just so much fun

 also i like the clarity. ive never had a headphone amp before but its a nice crispy sound with some more body and alittle help in the lower spectrum

 i also want to say the headfive gave the hd590 the kick in the butt that it was needing for a long time.


----------



## donunus

To the people that say it is more to the cold side... I agree. It has a more recessed midrange compared to the ipods headphone jack for example


----------



## donunus

To the people that say it is more to the cold side... I agree. It has a more recessed midrange compared to the ipods headphone jack for example. Anyone with a comparison with the gilmore based amps?


----------



## donunus

what happened there???


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donunus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To the people that say it is more to the cold side... I agree. It has a more recessed midrange compared to the ipods headphone jack for example_

 

How can you even compare it to the iPod's headphone jack?


----------



## donunus

with my ad2000, it is not such a big improvement from the ipods heaphone jack actually


----------



## donunus

Is there a detailed comparison around head-fi of the headfive against the gilmore lite???


----------



## cubist

I wonder What is this switch  between volume knob and headphone input for? Does anyone know specs for this amp?Does anyone had a problem with reverse coloring on inputs(red left channel,white right channel)?Is this manufacturing mistake?


----------



## Snaques

Making a bit of a comeback to the headphone stuff and dug out my old amps (H5 and iBasso D2 Boa). I also bought a DM100 DAC to connect the H5 into the PC.

I did a bit of a shootout between the options and the one thing that was clear was that both beat the PC headphone amp by a mile (shocker, I know). However, finding a clear winner between the two turned out to be a bit more difficult task.

The Headfive added quite a bit of accuracy to the treble and probably therefore added some clarity to the sound. On the other hand the bass on the D2 was much tighter than on H5. This bass difference was a bit of a shocker and almost opposite to what I expected.

Now I would like to find an amp with the clarity of the H5 treble and tightness and extension of some other amp (D2 seemed to lack a bit in quantity). Any suggestions?


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Snaques said:


> Now I would like to find an amp with the clarity of the H5 treble and tightness and extension of some other amp (D2 seemed to lack a bit in quantity). Any suggestions?



Jazz FF


----------



## arielext

Time to necro this thread: I found my headfive a while back and sent it to Jan so he could fix it, the amp was dead 
Just received it back and man, this is still quite a nice amp after all these years! The hardware crossfeed is a welcome addition for late night listening. I'm happy to have this 14 year old amp working again!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

arielext said:


> Time to necro this thread: I found my headfive a while back and sent it to Jan so he could fix it, the amp was dead
> Just received it back and man, this is still quite a nice amp after all these years! The hardware crossfeed is a welcome addition for late night listening. I'm happy to have this 14 year old amp working again!



Still have my Headfive, but haven't used it for a long time. I should dig it out with my 2MOVE and play with them again someday, along with my Pico DAC and Pico Slim amp, or my RSA F-35 Lightning Amp (my SR-71b balanced amp disappeared from my home a few years ago).


----------

